# MAY/JUNE 2WW TESTERS ~ TTC with TX



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home for all 2WWers with TX 

 Love, luck and babydust 

      ​



Member Name ,Test Date ,Treatment ,Outcome

Julie Wilts,1 May,IUI, 
Mandchris,1 May,IVF, 
susan e,1 May,ICSI, 
Marielou,2 May,FET, 
TraceyLouise,2 May,IVF, 
TracyH,2 May,ICSI, 
whippet,3 May,ICSI, 
Goldy,4 May,IVF, 
pipgirl,5 May,IUI, 
gizmo123,5 May,Clom, 
oneday2009,5 May,IVF, 
jen83,5 May,IVF, 
rosie68,5 May,IVF, 
BG,5 May,IVF, 
puddykat,6 May
ruv,6 May,IVF, 
Sarita,6 May,FET, 
Lilyflower,6 May,ICSI, 
eknowles,6 May,Clom, 
Mollieboo,6 May,ICSI, 
Kendocazza,7 May,ICSI, 
Humble,7 May,ICSI, 
BFD,7 May,ICSI, 
Emeraldeyes1,8 May,ICSI, 
Chocolate Button,8 May,ICSI, 
Believer,8 May,IVF, 
Libeth,9 May,IVF, 
armi,9 May,ICSI, 
Perky74,9 May,IVF, 
catt,10 May,FET, 
Henna,13 May,ICSI, 
daisy - may,14 May,ICSI,  
KT22,14 May,IO
swoo,15 May,IVF, 
lola C,16 May,IVF, 
vickster,16 May,ICSI, 
neeput,16 May,ICSI, 
Hopeful J,16 May,ICSI,  
squeaky_pink,17 May,IVF, 
Tatsinder,17 May,IVF
CLB78,19 May,ICSI, 
Lolalocks,19 May,ICSI, 
yvonne1608,19 May,ICSI, 
samJ,20 May,IVF, 
Tupperware Queen,21 May,IUI, 
oak,21 May,IVF, 
Mary M,21 May,ICSI, 
jessieG1975,21 May,ICSI,  
Kirsty (Kan1),21 May,IVF, 
babydreams219,22 May,ICSI, 
luckyinluv,22 May,IVF, 
buster24,22 May,FET, 
RuthH,22 May,IVF, 
Llana,23 May,, 
cindy_b,23 May,
saze1982,24 May,FET, 
Lisag1995,24 May,IVF, 
TracyM,24May,IVF, 
JoJo Stevens,26 May,ICSI, 
Cartman,26 May,IVF, 
ceepee,26 May,IVF, 
On a journey,26 May,IVF, 
flower21,26 May,ICSI, 
kitty doot,28 May,IUI
lisalondon,28 May,IVF, 
flowerpower,29 May,IVF, 
iwannabigbelly,30 May,IVF
cuddy,30 May,FET, 
EllieJ,30 May,ICSI, 
lully,30 May,ICSI, 
gadget,30 May,ICSI, 
Sharry,30 May,IUI, 
Littlefish,31 May,FET, 
bagpuss1,31 May,IUI, 
hanadiz,31 May,ICSI, 
kaz1418,May,IUI



Much love, Lizzy xxx​


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Mandchris* ~ i'm really so sorry hun.....really not fair. Many hugs 

*Hi Tracy, Sarah, Chocolate Button and Armi* ~ welcome to the thread and happy chatting on the 2ww  Good luck to you all    
*
Hi Kendocazza* ~ welcome to you too....i've added you to the list  Loads of luck for your 2ww  
*
Hi Daisy* ~ welcome to you too......much luck for your ET and everything crossed for blasts  

*Susan* ~ any news?
*
Tracy, Tracey and Marie* ~ just want to send you all the luck in the world for your tests tomorrow   
*
Twink* ~ congratulations........fab news, yay 

Much love, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## eknowles (Apr 17, 2008)

hello ladies
hope it is ok to join you on 2ww. 
i am due to test 6th may after 28dc.  i have to admit i have been abit peestick happy!!  i was doing opk but gave up after 8 negatives then yest had urge to do hpt at cd23 and got  .  this is my first cycle on clomid 50mg and i have pcos. is there still possibility of  ? i haven't had many symptons only few headaches, and swollen belly cd2, cd14 and some sharpish abdominal pains on same days.  my stomach today feels bit achy but nothing major.  
hope they're lots of good results after this 2ww   
emx


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Em welcome you testing too early honey try and relax ha listen to me calm not  

Whippet x


----------



## catt (Mar 27, 2007)

Hello all,

Can I join this thread? I'm on 2ww after FET on Tuesday there. They were day 4 embies so this is day 6. Due to test on 10th May.

This is my fifth 2ww so you'd think I'd be used to it now but I'm not. I'm overanalysing everything as usual. Not much in the way of signs - slight crampy feeling but like I said just slight. Had my trigger shot (ovitrelle) last Wed (23/4) so over a week ago so symptoms now largely pessary related I would think. Hopefully me embies are hatching out right now and getting ready to implant. C'mon little guys!!

Good luck to everyone still to test,   to those with horrible BFN's and  to all the BFPers!

Cat


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome Catt the girls here are all lovely congrats on being PUPO  

Whippet x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks Lizzy x


----------



## Mollieboo+Two (Nov 1, 2006)

can I join too - am going a wee bit crazy already - am 11 dpo and testing on tuesday 6th may  

good luck to everyone waiting to test


----------



## Believer (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi I would also like to join.. my 1st 2ww and due to test on May 8th.. had a few days of being down, but feeling more positive today, so would like to share my                   with all of you today.


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Ladies tested today 1 day early and it says Pregnant cant believe it overwhelmed

Whippet x


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2008)

hello 2 ww'ers!

Mind if I join you? This is my first 2ww too. Have had cold and flu-like symptoms since ET and have been in bed feeling rubbish   but am starting to feel a bit better today.  
My test date is a week today - 9th May.......Eeeek!
Didn't have any implantation symptoms but now having ovary twinges and feeling a bit nauseous on 7dpo. Anyone else had this or is it just my bug?

Good luck to everyone.     
Perky
xx

(hey Armi!  )


----------



## Libeth (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi everyone - I am rubbish at keeping up with personals so appologies in advance.  Have picked up on one or two though!  Avon Queen - really sorry for your BFN and also to Mandchris.  

Whippet - many congratulations - really pleased for you  

I am only on day 7 of 2ww and am going mad today.  Got woken up in the night by bad AF type pains so feeling really low today as am now convinced its on its way.  Feeling quite teary too so suspect AF is looming - this is despite lots of other positive signs that I might be pg.  Anyway, going to be testing early next week - just not sure how early!

Hope everyone else ok - hopefully I am just having a down day and tomorrow will be better

xx


----------



## Humble (Apr 26, 2007)

Please may I join this thread. I am 9 days past ET and I am due to test on the 7th May.

The time is dragging by so slowly and I hate the not knowing. However I am adamant that I won't test until next Wednesday.

Whippet Well done on your result you must pleased.

Humble
xx


----------



## susan e (Dec 15, 2007)

Had blood test yesterday and it was a     so amazed! I can't believe it!  

Congrats also to twink & whippet   

Good luck to Jadeline & Pipgirl  & anyone else testing this weekend 

Lots of    Mandchris - I'm so sorry.

Susan e x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Susan E- that's fantastic news, gosh we've had a lot of BFP's this week.  What are you levels?  xx


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2008)

Susan e - such great news. You must be on     

Congratulations!

Perky
xx


----------



## susan e (Dec 15, 2007)

Beachgirl it must be a lucky run 
They told me it was a good strong reading but didn't say what level - I was happy with that  I'm not one for tmi!
Still can't believe it's worked 

Susan e


----------



## Emeraldeyes1 (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi Girlz,
Can I join you please? I'm on day 11 of 2ww and finding it very confusing  
This is my 2nd attempt at ICSI. The 1st cycle was abandoned due to OHSS (29 follies!!) I test on the 8th May, 6 days to go, woohoo!!
The days are dragging and feel like they've gone from 24 hours to about 50 hours a day  
Sending lots of     to everyone.
Sarah xx

Congrats to all the BFP's. Just shows there's hope for the rest of us


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Susan- sometimes I think the less info the better.


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

susan e well done honey

Whippet x


----------



## Believer (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi Humble
We are testing the same date and like you I think the clock has stopped.  Its great to hear someone due to test on same date as me..


----------



## Mollieboo+Two (Nov 1, 2006)

Whippet – congratulations – that is wonderful     

Perky – Ive had lots of twinges and crampy feelings on and off

Libeth – Im having a down day today too – must be something in the air

Susan – congratulations – well done


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

congrats to all with bfp  

sorry for all those with bfn  

please could the moderator take me off this thread as im no longer on my 2ww  

sorry girls gotta disconnect for my own sanity and move on


----------



## TraceyLouise (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi Lizzy, please put me down for a BFN  

Thanks to everyone for all your support and congrats to anyone who has had better news than me this week.

Good luck to everyone else yet to test  

Love Tracey xXx


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Tracey gutted  for you really sorry   

Avon Qeen so sorry honey please stay in touch    

Whippet x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Tracey= really sorry to hear your news


----------



## cnld (Apr 6, 2008)

Just wanted to give a bit of hope to anyone worrying on here about embryo quality or quantity.

I am a poor responder and always have been since starting ICSI five years ago and this cycle I only had two mature eggs and then thankfully two embryos in total - not top notch and with some fragmentation. I tested yesterday and got a   so it is possible - anyone in a similar situation try not to worry. My DD from cycle three was also a poor quality embryo with fragmentation - whenever I've had grade one perfect embryos I've ended up with   so make of that what you will !!!

Good luck to you all on the crazy world of 2WW

Caz x


----------



## susan e (Dec 15, 2007)

Tracey, sorry to hear your news    take care of yourself.

Caz, fantastic news   on your     you just never know what makes it work!

Thanks for all your kind thoughts 

Susan e x


----------



## eknowles (Apr 17, 2008)

congratualtions to all with   

   to everyone with not so good news

humble - i feel same time just seems to drag.  i'm testing ties so hopefully we will both get result wanted    

em


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Tracey* ~ just the biggest hugs hun.....really sad for your news 

*Avon Queen* ~ all done hun 

*Hi Em* ~ welcome to the thread....still think you are in with a chance   
*
Hi Cat, Mollieboo, Believer, Perky, Humble and Sarah* ~ welcome to you too and _loads_ of luck      

*Whippet* ~ woohooo....congratulations!

*Susan* ~ fab news hun....congratulations 

Take care all, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## TracyH (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi to all

Did a test last yesterday (a day early) and got a .  Cant believe it, im in a happy daze.  I had hardly no symptoms, i had AF pains on and off although got milder towards the end of the week.  Had no sign at all of implantation, no sore (.) (.)

So sorry to all of you that got BFN.

Congratulations to everyone that got BFP.

Take care

Love Tracy


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Congratulations to Caz and Tracy- goodness there's been a lot of positives this week hasn't there


----------



## jadeline (Apr 21, 2008)

Ladies, i am on my way to the clinic now for my blood test, please   and   for my bfp


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Jadeline   hope all goes ok today for you


----------



## Mamoftheboys (Mar 4, 2005)

Just popped on as an early morning post is usually good news......... hope it is for you Jadeline.

Congratulations to all other recent BFP's 

Take Care

City Chic x


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Caz and Tracy fantastic news   

Jadeline best of wishes be checking up on you girl once am back from clinic  

Whippet x


----------



## catt (Mar 27, 2007)

To all BFPers - can you remember what 'symptoms' you had on your 2ww? 

Ta,

C


----------



## Lilyflower (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi all

Good luck 2 all that r testing 2day. Whooooooooooooo hoooooooooooooo it's the wkend finally, I test on tuesday and it's been wot feels like an eternity this wk     There is light at the end of the tunnel!!!

     for all those who r on 2ww with me and congrats 2 those who got BFP's, hope I'll be 1 of those.

lol lilyflowerxxx


----------



## rosie68 (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi everyone, 

could I join you please?

I had EC on April 21st and ET on April 24th and my official test day is Monday (2 weeks after my EC).  

I am guilty of having tested early today, and was given a BFN for my troubles, but I am now completely devasted that it hasn't worked (even though I know I'm testing early).

We were only given a 15% chance of success because of my age (39), but we've had really excellent results throughout the cycle - a low FSH, excellent quality embryos transferred etc - so I have been quietly positive up to now.  I now feel awful, and my DP has gone away for some 'Men time' with his mates, so I'm dealing with my negative thoughts on my own (rather unsuccessfully...)

I'm off for an acupuncture session this afternoon, and after my last one (on Wednesday) I felt really positive.  I'm really temped to ask my acupuncturist whether she can feel any difference in my pulse, but I'm scared she'll just give me false hope...

Help me out here, please    

Rosie.xxx


----------



## BG (May 23, 2006)

Rosie,
Never, EVER, EVER  give up !!!  I had three perfect embies put back on the 18th April.  Test date today but was told to test on Friday so if I needed more Clexane I could collect it.  Tested yesterday and got a BFN.  This was our last go and I have even written a letter to our local social services re adoption.  That is on hold for a minute as we got a very, very, faint BFP this morning.  I am still feeling sick with worry that I am seeing things, I even got my neighbour in to confirm that there was a slight + on the stick.  My DH was in work at the time.  I am still not getting excited and I hav'nt posted on the BFP board yet, will take another test on Monday but I even went to the doctors yesterday to make an appointment for my thyroid to be checked, phoned the clinic to tell them of our BFN, drank a lot of whisky, stopped my meds.......
So there !!!  Keep thinking positive.  I am until Monday !!!  I really feel we have been given a second chance, just hope the next test will confirm a BFP.  Take care !!
BG


----------



## jadeline (Apr 21, 2008)

Please score a BFN for me   Trying not to hit myself with the bat!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eknowles (Apr 17, 2008)

hi lilyflower 
i test tues too so fingers crossed
emx


----------



## rosie68 (Feb 19, 2008)

BG - thanks for your supportive reply - this 2ww business really screws with your head, doesn't it!  

I'm feeling a little more positive after my acupuncture session.  She asked me whether I had tested, and I said that I had and it was negative. She seemed surprised at this, and even went as far to say that she thought that my test may be wrong.  She also said that I had one 'slippery pulse' and that was a good sign...

So I suppose I have to be patient and wait like everyone else has to!  

Wishing everyone a wonderful    

Rosie.xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hey everyone....it's quiet today, probably cause it's  at last!!

*Jadeline* ~ big hugs hun.....really sorry to see your news 

*Hi Rosie* ~ welcome to the thread....is that your labradoodle, he/she's very cute  Loads of luck for Monday  

*Goldy*     for tomorrow 

*Beachgirl* ~ did i forget to put you on the list before......sorry if i did  Hope you are doing ok 

*BG* ~ oh my goodness.....you must be on tenterhooks (is that the word? ) for Monday. Everything crossed for you but looking good  

*Tracy* ~ yay...congratulations! Enjoy your happy daze 

Much love, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Jadelins so sorry honey words fail me      

Whippet x


----------



## eknowles (Apr 17, 2008)

hi all 
does accupuncture really help.  i have had it for pain reasons but not thought of it for fertility.  is it relaxing accupuncture you go for or do you ask for omething special?? i've had rough day today.  all day on my left side from ovary to back i have had sharp pains in abdominal and dull ache in back.  has anyone else had anyting like this around cd26?? 
emx


----------



## squeaky_pink (Nov 11, 2006)

Hi ladies

Can i join you please, I know some of you from the spring hatters cycle board...

I had my ET yesterday, and am already over analysing everything.....at the back of my mind for some reason i am not expecting this  to work, but not sure if this like a defence mechanism...as i really really do hope this will give us another little miracle !!!!

Anyhow, not sleeping very well at minute, and had quite a painful EC and got abit of stabbing pains in left ovary since ET, but am  thinking this is due to EC still.....

Congrats to all those with BFP's...(   i can join you in that !!!)

Netty


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Netty welcome honey  . You got to stay positive my dh is convinced that helped us. We both said if its ment to be it will happen eventually and if it doesnt god has another plan in store for us. Please stay positive the 2ww is cruel.

Whippet x


----------



## BG (May 23, 2006)

Hi everyone,
We really must have been given a second chance.  After all my cussing and screaming at God, kicking my heavy handbag all around the house, a session on whisky, and what do I get ..... a late BFP.  I am still spotting, has'nt really stopped since last Wednesday but my result did'nt happen until my actual date given which was day 16 if you include the day of ET.  I think this was quite late, so clearly its a boy !!  We hav'nt got passed our first scan so fingers crossed we will this time, especially with all the meds I am on.  
To those who has a BFN, I know how you feel and like its the end of the world but you have to fight it and try again (if you can afford it ! )  We were on our last round, 5 is quite enough, and we were going down the adoption route, may have to yet, who knows, but it just goes to prove its not over until its over, and my DH was reallyannoyed with me that I did'nt listen to him and tested on the right day.  Anyway, I am rambling now, still cant belive it really.  
Good luck to everyone in all you do and thanks for being there......AS ALWAYS !!!
BG (44 in August.....who said it cant be done !! )


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

BG fantastic news so chuffed for you   

Whippet x


----------



## squeaky_pink (Nov 11, 2006)

Congrats BG.....well done...

Netty


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

BG that is fab news. Like you I have been spotting, and have thought it was the end. Well done.
armi
Will blow you some bubbles.
armi
xo


----------



## CLB78 (Jan 21, 2008)

Hello everyone,
We had our ET on Friday and i think i am going potty already!! 
Is it ok for me to join you? My test date is the 19th May, and i have no idea how i will last that long! My stomach feels really bloated and uncomfortable, but i am putting that down to a really painful ET, sobbed my little heart out! How dignified! Anyway, just wanted to say hi, and join the madness 
Good Luck everyone    
LOL
CLB


----------



## Goldy (Feb 25, 2008)

Thank you for the positive thoughts!  We had the blood test today and came back with a BFP.   
Not sure when it will feel real and we're hoping we make it to the 12 week milestone.  

Catt - I am sure it varies greatly, but the only thing I noticed during my 2ww was that my boobs seemed to go up a cup size (definitely felt fuller) and sometimes felt a little tingly. When that happened about 5 days post ET I thought I had 'pregnancy boobs' but did not dare to hope too much..

Wishing the best for all of you.  Hope you have a good day off tomorrow!  

xx


----------



## squeaky_pink (Nov 11, 2006)

Congrats Goldy......

  

Netty


----------



## Goldy (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks Netty.



eknowles said:


> hi all
> does accupuncture really help. i have had it for pain reasons but not thought of it for fertility. is it relaxing accupuncture you go for or do you ask for omething special??
> emx


emx - I'm not sure how much it helps, but I will say that due to work and things I was pretty stressed in the weeks running up to the ET. I went to Zita West before and after ET and I felt just great. She has a CD that you listen to specifically before IVF ET and the points they focus on with needles are specifically to help ET. It was extremely relaxing and helped me to calm, focus etc. It felt like it had to have helped a bit.. In fact, I went onto Amazon later and purchased a CD of a midwife IVF meditation CD that is relaxing as well (so much so that I usually fall asleep when listening to it). 

xx

xx


----------



## eknowles (Apr 17, 2008)

thanks netty and a big fat congrats to you     
and to everyone with bfp this weekend... i test tomorrow so i'm just   that i can join you ... although not holding out too much hope as no pregnancy signs and had alot of stabbing pain in side of abdominal i pressume ovaries!! and bit of back aches over weekend think it may be af!!
em


----------



## squeaky_pink (Nov 11, 2006)

Hi Em

think your congrats to me is bit premature...( it WILL happen though, in one week and 5ays time  )

But big congrats to all the others with BFP

Good luck for your test tomorrow, and well done for not doing it earlier.. 

Netty


----------



## eknowles (Apr 17, 2008)

netty 
sorry must have had premanition! was for goldy and the others but i'm sure we will be congratulating you too!!!   i'm sure these clomid are sending me absolutely dolally!!!!!    .  i did do test at cd23 but again think that was me just being a nutter!! will post result tomorrow hopefully no more clomid for me as dont think marbles can take anymore ha hax


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Congrate goldy   

Whippet x


----------



## daisy-may (Oct 11, 2007)

Hello ladies, thought id just update you .... had my ET in london on sunday and am pelased to say they put 2 slightly expanding blasties back !!!!! We should also have at least 6 more to freeze but they wanted to culture them over the weekend so well know exactly how many we have tomorrow. 

My official test date is wed 14th may but i guess its a little easier as the blasties went back at 5 days old ... only another 9 days to go !!!!!

ET went really well with no probs or bleeding ( compared to last time) and byt he evening i was having 'twinges' in the pubic region. Hubby asked if it could be twinges from EC as i had 18 collected but it was def not in the ovary area. !!! Also today been feeling 'heavy' Boobs are huge ( gone up 2 sizes - Hubby v happy as now DD !!)

I trying not to analyse symptoms but having said that have a slight back ache, feeling as if im gonna be sick, stinking headache and a sore tummy !!!!! Aargh !!!!! I hate the waiting  !!!  

Hope everyone is havign a good bank holiday - Daisy xx


----------



## Lolalocks (Mar 6, 2006)

Back for my 2nd 2WW and wanted to join you guys as found the support helped me through last time.  Just had EC today so am feeling very sore and am curled up with duvet wrapped round me on the sofa!  7 eggs collected this time which I am disappointed with as got 10 last time and only 5 fertilised.  But DHs sperm count has doubled and mobility improved by 12% - so this very positive.  He went for homeopathy and this has obviously worked wonders!  I have been having acupuncture but not really felt any benefits.  Dreading the call from the embryologist tomorrow and just praying for good news about fertilisation rates.  Test date should be 19th May.  
LL x


----------



## CLB78 (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi Lolalocks 
I am on my first 2ww, but just wanted to say hi, we had our et on friday and whilst i am doing quite well at not analysing every twinge, but i am paranoid about what i am eating and drinking!! Heyho...
Hope you are ok, and nice to 'meet' you. 
luv
CLB


----------



## BFD (May 5, 2008)

hi everyone,

I am new to the site. Had my et last Monday and testing on Wed.
Very very scared and nervous as my stomach is very bloated, breasts are sore and I did not get the implantation bleeding.

The worst part is that I went to a tarot card reader a few months ago who told me that my treatment will not work but Ive gone ahead with ICSI still.

Please I need some reasuurance that it will work as I really want a baby so much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Have been addicted to the site for the last 48 hours and looking for your support through this.

love and congrats to everyone whose had a BFP and hugs and love to the ones with the BFN.
Take care

Me: 35 Hubby: 47
tried for a while
now first round of ICSI 
Eggs retrieved:6 eggs only 5 fertilised and by day 5 only 2 survived which did not make it to the blastocyst stage on day 5 and were termed as Morula which were implanted on the 28th of april.


----------



## lola C (Jun 16, 2007)

Hi everyone

Can I add myself to the list? I had ET last Thursday and am due to test on 16/05/08. 

I am trying to 'take it easy' at home but am so bored....any ideas for easy things to occupy me welcome!

What is everyone else doing to 'stay occupied'  Apart from spending loads of time here of course?? 

Lola C


----------



## KT22 (Feb 24, 2008)

LizzyB said:


> New home for all 2WWers with TX
> 
> Love, luck and babydust
> 
> ...


----------



## daisy-may (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi Lizzie, meant to say in my last post having ICSI again this time

thanks x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hey everyone.....sorry i haven't read back yet but hope everyone's ok and will catch up tomorrow and update list etc... 

Love and luck, Lizzy xxx


----------



## eknowles (Apr 17, 2008)

hi lizzie 
can you put me down a bfn!   said to myself wouldn't get too upset at 1st round of clomid but you cant help yourself hoping.  had a cry so now ready for round 2.  thanks to all for support and advice. 
em x


----------



## daisy-may (Oct 11, 2007)

bless you ... sorry to hear its a BFN for you .... try to keep your chin up and get yourself prepared for round 2 !!!

Good luck, daisy x


----------



## squeaky_pink (Nov 11, 2006)

Hi 

Em an so sorry hun   

Has anyone been feeling very amorous on the 2ww......my dh is practically running away from me !!!  

Also am getting hot flushes of a day, but not night sweats...have heard it is either due to pessaries or the one which i like, it is my body bonding with my embies !!!!!  ( makes me feel better about it)

Still got twinging ovaries..but other than that am still remarkably upbeat
Take care all 

Netty


----------



## eknowles (Apr 17, 2008)

thanks netty 
good luck to you  
em xx


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

eknowles sorry honey  

Netty I know what you mean with the amarous comment  

whippet x


----------



## vickster (May 5, 2008)

Hi all, 
I had 14 eggs collected on wednesay and 7 fertilized. I had ET on friday, 2 grade 1 embryos which is great news, so my test day is 16th May too, this is my first cycle of ICSI so am hoping for the best. I was a little disappointed that there were no embryos to freeze but am very happy I had the 2 to put back. I too am bored stupid as am not at work for 2ww, have a job that involves lifting a bit so was advised to stay home, am going stir crazy already!!! Pleased to have found this site and sending happy thoughts to everyone else! 
Vickster


----------



## Lilyflower (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi all

Well, got rite 2 test day and i started bleeding this morning     I'm gutted 2 say the least, i really thought that 2 grade 1's would result in a BFP      I ring clinic at 4pm 2day for resut but I'm not holding much hope    

I'm on rock bottom and I don't know wot is next 4 us as i don't think I can take this again   

LOL Lilyflower xxx


----------



## squeaky_pink (Nov 11, 2006)

lilyflower    

There have been a few girls on my cycle board that have bled and still got their BFp....

Good luck and hope all is ok

It is suprising what you can find the strength to do, but me and dh have discussed this being the final one for us......you will know what is best for the pair of you......

Stay strong

Netty


----------



## Lilyflower (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi all

Well, it's been confirmed, BFN 4 us      We r gutted, lots of tears but lots of cuddles 2  
We will grow strong again and try again nxt yr, gonna ave a bit of a break from it all now.

Thank u 2 everyone who has supported me thru this, i love u all and wouldn't have got thru it without u lot      

LOL Lilyflower xx


----------



## Libeth (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi everyone I am in my 2ww for my first go at ICSI.  I have used the search thing and looked at all the stuff on AF pains in the 2ww but am now getting a bit concerned.  I have got quite strong AF pains and my tum is tender to touch esp in my lower pelvis.  Also got really sore (.)(.) to the point where I am having to wear a bra at night as they are that sore and TMI really bad constipation - not been for 2 weeks  and the doctor says not to take anything yet as might affect the result.  I am so incredibly bloated almost to the same extent I was just before EC and wondered if I should give up hope yet or if these symptoms were similar to anything anyone else has experienced.

I have only ever had a 2ww for IUI before and I didnt have the bloating, constipation or really sore (.)(.) so I am trying to stay positive but then the fact that my AF pains are so bad and have been waking me up at night are making me worry.

Thanks for reading.  

Libeth xx


----------



## Libeth (Jul 17, 2007)

Just tested (early) supposed to be doing test on Friday 9th and got my BFP!!!


----------



## eknowles (Apr 17, 2008)

libeth 
congrats to you  
em


----------



## neeputt (May 30, 2007)

hello all, 
can i join you?...
i'm on my 2ww,had et 30th of april, we test on 16th may ,
we had icsi this time as last year we did ivf, which worked first time, but i lost the baby at 9 wks ,
but i'm worried/confused today as i've had some spotting, not heavy, just every time i go to the loo and wipe(sorry guys)i notice not much but brown/pale pink discharge and i've got quite abit of tummy pain,hoping this is implantion bleed, but worried as i used to get brown stuff before my period!!!
hope you guys can put my mind at rest.
can you tell me...could you get your period already?? be good to keep in touch with you guys over the next 2ww as it's driving my mad already!!! ,why is this bit the hardest bit


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Em* ~ ah hun, i'm so sorry 

*Lilyflower* ~ hugs to you too....have some good time out with DH. Take care 

*Hi Netty* ~ welcome to the thread....really hoping it works out for you  

*Hi CLB, Lolalocks, BFD, Lola C, KT, Vickster andd Neeput * ~ welcome to you all too and loads of luck. Neeput ~ that all sounds really normal hun, tummy pain is so common and lots fo people get it and go on to get BFPs.....same with the spotting too. Good luck  

*BG* ~ wow, that fabulous....congratulations 

*Goldy* ~ congratulations to you too hun 

*Libeth* ~ fab news.....many congrats 

Keeping it short cause I think my laptop is about ready to give up!!! Must stop dropping it 

Take care all....love and luck,

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## Believer (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi I tested 4 times since Tuesday and they are BFP ...woopee    . 
Scan now scheduled for May 28 - all very exciting and a little daunting.

Oh Lily flower   .
Congrats to all the other BFP ladies...


----------



## swoo (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi Guys  

Can I join you?  I had ET on 1st May on a 3 day transfer and my official test date is 15th May.

Just want to say so sorry  for those of you who have got a BFN. 

and congratulations to those of you with BFPs  

I like everyone else think I'm going mad waiting for the time to go.  I'm only on day 6, but hanging on in there and trying to have a PMA.  

Just want to say good luck to everyone else on your journey.

Swoo x


----------



## Humble (Apr 26, 2007)

My official testing day is today and we got a  .

I am so excited but I don't think that it has sunk in properly yet.

I have a scan on the 28th May to see whether I am having twins.

Humble
xx


----------



## Believer (Apr 30, 2008)

Congrats Humble and snap same as you... scan on 28th.  Have a fabulous day and look after your precious cargo.


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Believer and Humble congrats ladies  

whippet x


----------



## CLB78 (Jan 21, 2008)

Hello, congratulations on the 's everyone, they are coming thick and fast now! I hope i join the bfp crowd on the 19th.
lol
CLB


----------



## lilacbunnykins (Mar 15, 2005)

congrats to all the bfps loads of you,and hugs to those who got bfns....


----------



## BFD (May 5, 2008)

Hey Lizzie,

Can you put up my BFP too. 
I had ICSI.
Got the results today. So excited and happy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Please pray for me that I can carry this to full term and have a healthy baby.

Congrats to everyone who has had a BFP.
And love to all those who got a BFN and I pray that you also get your BFN soon too.
Lots of love
BFDxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Hi guys,
I have tested early and it says .... . My clinic told me to test again on Friday my actual date. So I will. Lilbeth I have exact same symptoms!!!!!!!!!!!!!
armi
xoxo


----------



## squeaky_pink (Nov 11, 2006)

Congrats to all those BFP's..... 

Sonia   

Hope everyone taking care of themselves, i am not really feeling any different at moment, other than extremely amarous, and needing to wee lots    (but am drinking more than usual too )....Still getting cramps but nothing extrememly painfull...no sore (.)(.) as of yet though !!!!

But still got plenty of time for "Ben and Jerry" to snuggle in     

Netty


----------



## timewilltell (Jan 23, 2008)

Hey Lizzy
BFN for me


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

hello I wondered if I join you all? I had my first ET today after Medicated FET.  I had 2 x 8 cell embryos put back today I'm praying and hoping they stick with me.  

Sarah xx


----------



## TQ (Aug 16, 2007)

Can I join too - just had my first DIUI today, so now officially on my 2WW.  Although this has been my strongest ever ovulation pain and the sperm were apparently fantastic, I am not kidding myself that it would work first time, although feeling quite positive.  Trying to see this as a practice-run for next time.  Now I know how it all works, I can make sure I'm completely sorted for next year.

Going to try really hard not to take any notice of any symptoms I get over the next couple of weeks and just plough into work to keep my mind off it.

Good luck to all you other ladies on your 2WW 

TQ


----------



## vickster (May 5, 2008)

Hi all,

Am so chuffed for those who have had a BFP, many congrats!! Sending big hugs and my thoughts to those with BFN   I am still 9 days away from my test so am trying not to drive myself nuts!  I am trying to do normal things like going for lunch with friends and light pottering in the garden (no lifting obviously!!!) So    to everyone!
Vic x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Ruv* ~ oh, i'm so sorry hun......much love and many hugs to you 

*Hi Swoo and Sarah* ~ welcome to the thread both of you and much luck too  

*Sarah* ~ what is your OTD hun?

*Tupperware Queen* ~ can I have your test date too and I'll pop it on the list. Welcome to the thread.....fab name  

*Hi Vickster, Whippet, CLB, Lilac and Netty* ~ hope you are all doing ok 

*Believer, Humble, BFD and Armi* ~ wow congratulations.....really wonderful news. There is a Waiting for First Scan thread if you want to go and join all the ladies on there now......i'll leave a link for you:

*Waiting for 1st Scan - Part 3*
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=134956.255

Take care all, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Sorry what is OTD? is that that test date? mine is the 24th 

sarah x


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Thanks for the link Lizzie
armi
xo


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Armi congrats honey you will see some names on other site you recognise  

Ruv so sorry honey   

Best wishes to all

whippet x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Official Test Date......thanks Sarah 

Armi ~ no problem xx


----------



## daisy-may (Oct 11, 2007)

Morning girls, just to warn you before you read on .... i need to have a cry !!!

I know i need to remain positive, and im only 8 days past EC but have been feeling so low over the last couple of days. Hubby does not want to talk about it as he just wants to heva positive thoughts but i need to talk about it !!! Why wont he listen ? Hes always been so great but this is sposed to be a team effort and hes just backed off and basically told me not to worry as ' ill be fine' WELL I DONT FEEL FINE . !!!!

Ive had AF type cramps on and off since the evenign after EC and a constant headache .... i worry there is something wring with my body now as they dont seam to want to implant ( althought not confirmed this time) Im sposed to be in my prime and all fit and healthy ... dont drink, smoke and a dnace teacher so exercise is not an issue . I always eat a healthy diet and dont know what else to do !!!!

Feeling so **** that i want to go and get drunk as i know its not worked ( call it female intuition ) and i dont know who to talk to ....

Sorry and thanks, FF has been a great help both times during treatment

daisy x


----------



## SamJ (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi Gals

Mind if i join you, had ET on 5 May and testin on the 20th. on first ivf tx. 
Good luck to all the ladies testin before then.
 to you all

Sam


----------



## CLB78 (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi all
Daisy - i have pmd you, hope it helps a little   
Sam - welcome to the board, my test date is the 19th so i will be with you all the way!!
Everyone else- hope you are all ok and enjoying the lovely weather.
CLB


----------



## Lolalocks (Mar 6, 2006)

Hey again all!
Have managed to pull myself out of my pit where I have been mostly since EC!!  Congrats to all the BFPs - great news.  Sorry to all the BFNs - I know exactly how devastating that is.  After 7 eggs collected, 7 fertilised and all 7 went on to divide on day2 so me and DH were over the moon.  Embryologist rang this morn and said 2 had gone on to split into 8 cells but unfortunately the rest had stopped developing so no frosties again.  They said last time that we were just unlucky and wouldn't expect the same again - yesterday they said they were hopeful to get frosties too.  So confusing.  REally pleased to have 2 to put back but can't go through another fresh cycle due to money and emotional strain.  Last chance me thinks.  Sorry to sound negative but find it so hard to stay positive when things can change so dramatically over night.
Daisy - know how you feel, my DH (great as he is) is the most positive person in the world and finds it so difficult when I am negative.
CLB - Looks like we are testing the same day - let's hope it's a double BFP!
LL x x x


----------



## TQ (Aug 16, 2007)

Hi LizzyB

I guess my OTD is 21 May - which is 14 days after the IUI.  The nurse said to test after a couple of weeks and call them if I still get positives 3-4 days later.  Does that sound right?  Thanks for adding me! 

As the sperm we used was Danish, I found a Danish radio station to listen to this morning in the hope it might make my little spermies feel all comfy and happy in their quest.  Also stood as close as possible to a couple of heavily pregnant girls at work this morning who were in the kitchen at the same time as me - hoping the pregnancy vibes will rub off on me.  And thinking lots of positive, happy thoughts and talking to the sperm and egg to encourage them to meet, have a chat (probably in pidgen English and German (I never learnt Danish!)) and get together! 

Praying for a little miracle! 

daisy-may - don't beat yourself up for finding it hard.  When you're doing something like this you do everything in your power to stay in control, but once you're on your 2ww there's nothing you can do except hope.  And that is bound to cause frustration and upset.  Don't give up yet! 

Lots of babydust to everyone.


----------



## daisy-may (Oct 11, 2007)

Morning all, feeling  bit better today but AF pains have gone ( is that a good sign or not??) Hope everyone if going ok and not going too stirr crazy   

daisy x


----------



## squeaky_pink (Nov 11, 2006)

congrats Perky

well done 

Netty


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Perky huge congrats honey well done   

whippet x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Perky- congratulations, that's great news


----------



## daisy-may (Oct 11, 2007)

Perky thats fab news - good luck with the rest of the journey xxx


----------



## swoo (Apr 22, 2008)

Perky - that's brilliant news       

Swoo x


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

So pleased for you!!!!!!!


----------



## Henna (Apr 19, 2007)

Hi everyone
Hope you don't mind me joining you all. I have my PT on the 13/5 and I'm having an odd day today.
before I talk aboit me   to everyone that have got their good result and Perky   to you to talk about a good start of the day  . To the couples that didn't get the answer the wanted hang in there, you "golden egg" might be the next one and lots of  to you all.
I feel totally confused my body keep craving garlicdipp (can't stand it notmally) and I can't get enough of it, and teas is a big NO NO and I LOVE it normally. My boobs are bigger and sore, and I want to go to the toilett every 15min, I know all of this is "classic" signs  for pregnancy, but it is also signs of the hormones I'm taking. Started a blead yestarday evening and I still have it, so now I'm so confused. Feel like I want to take the PT now,but Iknow I have to wait for tus.
Henna xx


----------



## squeaky_pink (Nov 11, 2006)

Henna,

hope you don't mind my asking, how come you testing so late.....

I am testing 14 days after ET, so 16 days after EC  which is where i see you are at at the minute....i know every clinic is different

Your symptoms sound hopeful so    for your BFP

Good luck

Netty


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Congratulations to Everyone who has got their   this week and congratulations to Perky with a great start to her weekend.

   Just wanted to give everyone a hug that didn't get their dream this time and thinking about you all.

Henny - It would be too early to test don't give up yet and get your feet up and awful lot of ladies been bleeding and getting their BFP's recently so fingers crossed for you    

This 2ww malarky is a strange one isn't it?!! Yesterday I felt rubbish like I had been winded today that feeling has gone but I keep getting AF pains every so often is this normal?!! I am going to be locked up in a padded room by the end of this 2ww   I'm only on day 2    time is going so slowly ahhhhhhhhhhh but the weather up here in Dundee is magnificent!! so I am going to venture out I am getting my new car today so I will go for a wee cruise in that  

sarah x


----------



## Henna (Apr 19, 2007)

hi again

Thanx guys for your support.
Netty- The hospital want it to be 14 days after the ET.


----------



## Hopeful J (May 7, 2008)

Congrats to all those with good news and hang in there those still waiting   

Feel really weird, on the one hand am itching to take pt, on the other i feel quite positive and relaxed. Body feels fine except (.)(.) slightly tender and i pee every 10 mins..is that normal? Have had no bleeding/spoting at all though  

Have my pt in a week exactly, wish it would hurry up! 

Looks like alot of ladies are getting great BFP's, i'm so happy for you all, makes me realise its not all doom and gloom out there and they'll soon be some beautiful new bubbas! 

So sorry for those with BFN's    keep your head up and keep the faith   

xxxx


----------



## Tatsinder (Jan 15, 2008)

Hello everybody!

May I join you? I've been lurking about reading various threads for the last two days, and am now in the mood to join in.

I had my EC on 30/04/08 and ET on 05/05/08. So I'm 9dpo (4dp5dt). When do you think my PT day should be?

I am on my first IVF and have no symptoms at all. Nada. Nowt. Am very suspicious.

Also, how do I put my signature in?

Well done to all those with BFP, you must be thrilled. And my heart goes out to all those of you who got BFN. Please try to be strong - and go pamper yourselves.


----------



## TQ (Aug 16, 2007)

Congrats to Perky - what a great start to the weekend!

Hope there are some more for you other ladies soon.

I can't believe I'm only on day 2.  At least my temp rose yesterday morning, which means I definitely ovulated on Wednesday when I had the IUI - was a bit concerned it was too early, but seems like the timing was just right now.  Yay!  I keep getting the odd twinge down there which normally I'd ignore, but now I'm on the 2ww I can't help wondering!  But as I'm only 2 days in, I know it's nothing except my imagination as it's waaaaaayyyyyyy to early to be anything else!  LOL

Sorry Tatsinder - not on IVF so don't really understand how it works - seems like there are lots on here that do though so I'm sure you'll have an answer soon.

 to all that haven't had the best news.


----------



## squeaky_pink (Nov 11, 2006)

Hi Tatsinder

it is normally 14 days from transfer, but appears you have had blasts put back which is normally 12 days from transfer....but you should check with your clininc as their dates range from 12 dpt to 16dpt........

Good luck with your cycle

Netty


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Tupperware queen twinges are your friend!!!


----------



## Henna (Apr 19, 2007)

Hi
Are twnges a good sign? I keep havingtwinges in my lower part alot. Sorry if I'm asking daft things. LOL
Henna


----------



## Hopeful J (May 7, 2008)

I have a 'daft' question too, my twinges have actually calmed down/subsided now, is that a bad sign? 

and is anyone else weeing ALOT?

xxx


----------



## squeaky_pink (Nov 11, 2006)

Hi all

twinges are in theory your embies snuggling in....so yes they are a good sign but Hopeful don't worry as obviously they will subside as implantation happens over a couple of days so then you will calm down.... 

Weeing alot is one of the early signs of pregnancy, which i have been getting very excited about as i seem to live on the toilet at the minute, till my dh pointed out that i am drinking more now as i am bored and more relaxed......

Good luck to everyone...

Netty


----------



## Hopeful J (May 7, 2008)

Thanks Netty! makes sense, haveny got any symptoms of AF at all and normally they cripple me so i'm quite happy with that  

 @ the weeing it actually occured to me after i posted that i've been drinking alot more this week (water) due to the weather.....  

Good luck for your test hun, i see you're the day after me! xxx


----------



## squeaky_pink (Nov 11, 2006)

I am but i can guarentee you i will be testing before that.
  be warned...i am a day 12 tester...(if i last that long this time.) 

Netty


----------



## TQ (Aug 16, 2007)

armi said:


> Tupperware queen twinges are your friend!!!


In theory but at 2dpo I think it's a bit early for it to be anything related to the potential process taking place! In a week's time if I'm getting them, I might be a bit more excited!

I think it takes around 5-10 days for implantation to even start, so at the moment it's just teeny tiny cells travelling along the fallopian tube - and I think that's unlikely to have any physical affect! trying not to think about it (yeah right!) until at least this time next week - AF due on Sunday next week so should have the symptoms by then!


----------



## Angel Baby (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi Guys

WOW sooo many BFP lately    CONGRATULATIONS

For those of you with BFN    Dont give up hope

I am just posting with an update.  I had my HCG levels done about 3 weeks ago now and they came back as 65.5  I was told by my clinic that I would most likely miscarry or have ecptopic on board as so low.  Well I went for my scan on weds at 6 + 5 days and saw a beautiful heartbeat!!!!!  I am so relieved and so so happy, I'm so praying that little heart beat keeps beating and beating


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Great news Angel Baby!


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Fantastic news angel baby

whippet x


----------



## squeaky_pink (Nov 11, 2006)

Thats Brilliant Angel Baby, well done

Netty


----------



## oak (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi all

I'm wondering if I can join you? Some of you I already know from the cycle buddies thread. I had ET today so am officially PUPO...here's to the 2ww wait then...again!  

best wishes to all

vic
xx


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Hi OAK
PUPO!!! 
armi
xo


----------



## oak (Aug 21, 2006)

thanks Armi!

vic
xx


----------



## Henna (Apr 19, 2007)

Good news Angel Baby, will keep everything crossed or you.
Hi Vic welcome to the 2ww game LOL
Feel a bit quilty, have just taking some paracitemol for my tummy cramps. So scared if it is   coming or if it is a "normal" blead and cramp after ET.     That everything will be ok on tues.
Henna xx


----------



## catt (Mar 27, 2007)

Hello everyone,

Well, today was test day and it's BFP!!!!      . So happy but will take each stage as it comes. I'll get my bloods done on Monday at hospital and see what it tells us.

Feels great. I reckon I'll do a test every week to keep checking!!!

Hope everyone is doing well.

Love Cat xx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Catt -     That's brilliant I noticed it was with a FET too that's great news!!! xx

I have not had any stomach cramps today even after pessaries and not having any twinges either I feel no different at all so I'm beggining to think that it hasn't worked for me this time I know I only had ET on Wednesday but I thought I'd feel a little difference I just want a sign ANY sign will do    

sarah x


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Catt fantastic news   

whippet x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Daisy* ~ big 

*Lolalocks* ~ sorry you didn't get any frosties hun 

*TQ* ~ thanks hun 
*
Sam, Henna, Hopeful, Tatsinder and Vic* ~ hi, welcome to the thread everyone and huge luck!!!   

*Perky* ~ congratulations!! Enjoy 
*
Angel Baby* ~ great news about your scan....so pleased for you 
*
Catt* ~ woohoooo, fab news for you too.....congratulations 

Take care all, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## Lolalocks (Mar 6, 2006)

Ready for a whinge?  On a down day today.  Sneezed and felt like it ripped my ovaries in two!  That'll teach me not to sneeze.  Had AF type pains all day today - exactly the same as last time and that ended in BFN.  Trying to stay positive but soooo difficult.  Back to work Monday as well - boo!  Did anyone else find out the grade of their embies?  Jessops would not tell us.  Last time we had 2 x grade 3s put back in.  DH reckons he saw the paperwork and said 2 x grade 3s again - not hopeful cos of this.  
There's some great news on here - keeps me hoping x x x


----------



## squeaky_pink (Nov 11, 2006)

Well done Catt...congratulations

Lolalocks...keep the hope, i am a firm believer in positive mental attitude..   this time is your time

Am feeling "normal" other than extreme tiredness, but other than that i think i am imagining all my other maybe symptoms...

Hope everyone ok, sorry for lack of personals

Netty


----------



## oak (Aug 21, 2006)

congratulations Catt!

wishing everyone else lots of luck

vic
xx


----------



## Henna (Apr 19, 2007)

Concratulations to your good news Catt
Henna


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

Hello! Just wondering if I could be added to the list!!! 

IVF/ICSI Transfer 8th of may.    Test date May 22nd.

We were so lucky to make it to this stage and had two grade 1 ( 9 cell and 7 cell) transfered. This is our first attempt......Fingers crossed 

It was a 3 day transfer.,....and from what I have read online these are good grades and cell division?? Any feedback would be great.

How are you other PUPOS doing  So far I'm just enjoying the thought of having my babys with me. 
I look forward to chatting with you ladies who are in the same boat as me!  HAve a  great sunday!


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hello Babydreams219 - How are you ? i had my transfer on the 7th so I'm here with you all the way I'm going to be testing on the 22nd too was suppose to be the 24th but I have to start my nights on the 22nd so won't be with DP to test until the 26th and can't hold off that long. 

I had an awful day full of tears yesterday and not feeling anything today - no sore boobs, no twinges, and no cramps today?!!! 
How is everyone else feeling? 

sarah x


----------



## lisag1995 (May 10, 2008)

LizzyB said:


> New home for all 2WWers with TX
> 
> Love, luck and babydust
> 
> ...


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Congratulations CATT. I am very happy for you. Now you can wait for the dreaded first scan!!!!!  I was looking at testers for May it was a really lucky time... lots of   particularly around the 7th May week.


----------



## lisag1995 (May 10, 2008)

LizzyB said:


> *Mandchris* ~ i'm really so sorry hun.....really not fair. Many hugs
> 
> *Hi Tracy, Sarah, Chocolate Button and Armi* ~ welcome to the thread and happy chatting on the 2ww  Good luck to you all
> *
> ...


First time on here got my test on the 24th May and getting cramps in my tummy now really thinking this has gone wrong! wish i was as strong as you lot!.x


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

lisag - I think this must be a common feeling because that is exactly the way I am feeling too xxxx


----------



## lisag1995 (May 10, 2008)

saze1982 said:


> lisag - I think this must be a common feeling because that is exactly the way I am feeling too xxxx


Really? it really feels like im going to get my period im so low as well and i wish all this would hurry up as i want to know!!


----------



## squeaky_pink (Nov 11, 2006)

when are you due to test lisa....

We all have up days and down days...my down days are usually completed with me bursting into tears !!!!! 

Netty


----------



## lisag1995 (May 10, 2008)

squeaky_pink said:


> when are you due to test lisa....
> 
> We all have up days and down days...my down days are usually completed with me bursting into tears !!!!!
> 
> Netty



Im due to take the test on the 24th May had my eggs put back in on the 7th May its so nice to read peoples 2ww diarys as it makes me so much more at ease. The only thing i didnt get told was after putting the pesseries up there i didnt know you ment to lay don for half an hour!! Is this true or has it not been confirmed? Im always in tears makes me so angry when you hear that someone else is pg and they werent even trying and ohh dont know if we really want it as yet!! Like some people have a choice, and they dont even know how SO lucky they are....

    
Lisa.x.x


----------



## squeaky_pink (Nov 11, 2006)

lisa...it depends which hole you use so to speak.

Rectally you good to go after you put in, but my clinic did say to lie down for 20 -30 mins if using vaginally......but ron my last cycle they didn't say this !!

As easy as it sounds, try and relaxx....this 2ww is stressful enough !!!

Good luck

Netty


----------



## lisag1995 (May 10, 2008)

squeaky_pink said:


> lisa...it depends which hole you use so to speak.
> 
> Rectally you good to go after you put in, but my clinic did say to lie down for 20 -30 mins if using vaginally......but ron my last cycle they didn't say this !!
> 
> ...


Lol using vaginally but hate the results it leaves!! i know i need to relax but thats what they said for 8 years of trying! lol im always hungry as well so im going to raid the fridge!!

Thanks for ur help and good luck to you.x.x


----------



## Lolalocks (Mar 6, 2006)

Also using pessaries vaginally and my hosp have not said anything at all about lying down after - they said to just treat everything as normal - ha ha!!  I also have the cramps and feel like my period is about to start.  I had these last cycle and spoke to the sister at the hosp as I was so worried about it - she assured me that it was the pessaries that caused this feeling and was totally normal - try to hold that thought.  Dreading going back to work tomorrow - I know I'll have all the questions about why I've been off for a week - only a few people know.  
LL x x


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

Hello Saze,,,,,  Its really a strange process IVF!!!!  I don't have any symptoms either but it is still so early. I'm just preparing for the worst and if it works its a great surprise. This is the only way I will stay somewhat mentally sound.    My partner is also counting the days and we will be testing alot. I have already seen the HCG leave my system. Hope the next 11 days go quickly! 


Can my name be added to the list??
Test date 22nd. 

THANKS 

How is everyone else holding up?


----------



## squeaky_pink (Nov 11, 2006)

I  hate this computer... 

I have just written a post about how today i was going to be more positive and my horrendously negative day was past me, and then this stupid machine loses it all........    If i wouldn't be lost without it i would be bashing it in

Anyhow, yesterday i was very down and believed it all to be over, today i am being positive again...not much else i can do really, on my information evening (going back 3 years) they said to us "if its meant to be ....it will be " and i think it is that simple, there is nothing we can or can't do now (other than doing adrenaline sports) that can affect this outcome, so i am just going to be positive and eat lots........

I hope everyone is doing ok, as this roller coaster is not a pleasant journey and i don't think even having done it before it becomes any easier....

Good luck to anyone testing today...

Take care all

Netty


----------



## vickster (May 5, 2008)

Hi all,
I am feeling very nervous today, still 4 days until testing, have a few funny abdo pains but not sure what they are, feel a bit like AF but not sure! I am probably just hyper analysing every twinge! Still have sore (.)(.) though, is that still the pesseries I have been having a few headaches too, not sure if that is because I am stressed or because it is so hot. Hope everyone else is holding up ok. 
Vickster x


----------



## luckyinluv (May 11, 2008)

LizzyB said:


> New home for all 2WWers with TX
> 
> Love, luck and babydust
> 
> ...


----------



## Hopeful J (May 7, 2008)

Hi Ladies, 

Hope we're all doing well today. Congrats to those with BFP's since i was last here, there's so many! it must be the beautiful weather  

I have a confession. Have been feeling AF pains this weekend, not as bad as usual, but still there. Then yesterday i started to bleed a bit, its not loads and more or less just when i wipe but it sent me on a complete downer and i was convinced it had all failed....but i tested this morning and got a BFP!! (sorry peestick police!) i had to do it, only 4 days left til OTD so fingers crossed for another one and for all to progress well   still bleeding a little tho  

xx


----------



## swoo (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Not been on herer for a while, as there are so many now it's hard to keep up.  Just wanted to say  to those who have recently got a  

and lots of   to those who have got a BFN.  I hope one day your dreams come true  

Sending those of you still on the   lots of     for a positive outcome.

This 2WW has been a complete killer this time, like most of you I have been getting cramps and twinges which come and go as they please, along with sore (.)(.) which again come and go as they please, so I am about as confused as one can get  

I'm testing tomorrow, as can't wait until my official test day of Thursday  . Here's hoping it's good news.

Thanks for the updated list, there are so many BFP's, again   to the BFN's - let's hope this is a lucky thread for everyone.

Swoo x


----------



## squeaky_pink (Nov 11, 2006)

Congrats Hopeful


----------



## TQ (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm on day 5 of my wait and for the past 2 days my BBT has dipped.  I think this means my progesterone levels are too low so not hopeful at all now.  Just wish the drs and nurses had taken me seriously when I said I was concerned about my luteal phase being too short and there not being enough progesterone.

Oh well, it's not officially over till AF turns up next weekend, but not holding out much hope now.  And maybe next time they'll take me more seriously when I ask for help with my LP.

Great to hear some more positives today though - good luck for all those testing in the next couple of days.

And   to anyone who hasn't received good news.


----------



## Hopeful J (May 7, 2008)

I'm actually gettin concerned now, my bleeding seems to have got a tiny bit heavier (as in before it never even reached the pad, now theres 2/3 drops on there plus its there every time i wipe) and is bright red or pink, i have very slight AF pains as well (slight in comparison to what i usually get which are HORRIFIC) . Has anyone ever experienced this before? Took test early today and got bfp but wont trust it until my OTD which is friday.

Just wondered if  this was implantation bleed and how heavy is it normally? 

Sorry ladies i know i'm just being neurotic. I think i better stop looking on the net for these answers 'cause its just making me really worry now  



P.s, what does PUPO mean?   x

p.ps thanks Netty   i have my fingers very firmly crossed for you, are you testing 2morro?


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

Squeaky... hang in there, take a deep breath. We all have the down days.... Your baby or babies ?? need your confidence!  

lucky in Luv ....we test the same day! Is this your first cycle?  

Hopeful..  Congrats .... I know it's early but you must be thrilled! dont' let anything ruin your BFP!

*Lizzy*...can I be added on list?? May 22nd test date ICSI/IVF

have a great week everyone ....Fingers crossed for all testers


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

Hopeful.... are you working or at home?  Can you lay down / rest for awhile and see if that changes the flow?    This is my first cycle so I can't give any advice.....  I am keeping everything crossed for you.


----------



## Hopeful J (May 7, 2008)

Thanks Babydreams and good luck for the 22nd    if you can wait that long   i was determined to wait until friday but oh well, i done well so far!

No i'm not working at home unfortunately   i will be going straight home to lie down for a while tho and hope it goes by 2morro, i'm quite optimistic tho as my normal AF is usually so bad DH wants to call an ambulance! going to stop googling it as i dont think this is helping...

   to everyone in the thread and lots and lots of baby dust! 

xxxx


----------



## daisy-may (Oct 11, 2007)

Hopeful J ... ive PM'd you 

daisy x


----------



## ZoeB (Nov 7, 2002)

Afternoon Ladies!

I don't write on here much but i do pop in time to time and ask/comment/pass on etc

I am writing as i have had a   last week  

In a nutshell: Mason was born 4th ICSI in Jan 05, after trying again naturally i went to see my doc who said as Mason was concieved in NHS they couldn't help us.......so i practically begged and after a fashion he gave me one months clomid and said i am afraid thats all i can give you.   so i waited and waited for af which took about 62 days!!!! and took the tabs from day 2, last Tuesday i had some spotting, prepared myself with a box of 40 pads & tampons   and that was it......so on Friday i thought i would just do a test as you do and yes there was a line, so i am hoping this was my glimmer of hope and hope to inspire people that it does work  

We are still a bit shocked as Mason took 5 long hard years (and £5,500!!!  ) and this one took moments

Good luck to you all and i wish you hapiness x x x 

Zoe x


----------



## Mary M (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi Ladies I had ET today and told to test on the 21st May I am so petrified as this is my 3rd attempt since November. I am taking it easy today my cons told me to carry on as normal.......but I just feel that I need to slow down especially as yesterday I had terrible pains in my ovaries I had sleepless night and thought that I wouldn't have ET today and they got 4 embies 1 @5 cell and 3 @8 cell  after 3 day ET, yes all 4 were implanted.....watch this space.....just thinking about the implications but I don't care what as long as I get my BFP......

Look forward to getting to know you guys.

Mary


----------



## Hopeful J (May 7, 2008)

Hey Mary, sending lots of good vibes your way! 

4 embies put back crikey! there was me fretting about my 2!! 

Good luck hun   for that bfp xxx


----------



## oak (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi Mary

Which fertility clinic were you at? four embies - wow! I had all on to get two!

vic
xx


----------



## Mary M (Sep 11, 2004)

Thanks Hopeful and Oak, I live in Dubai and went to a clinic in the next emirate the consultant there trained In London and was part of pioneering the ICSI here in the Middle East, I have POF and it was very difficult to get some eggs so to score 7 5 were viable and then we ended up with 4. I believe in the UK you are restricted to 2 but over here its not the case I really don't know the guidelines....but at this moment I am extreamly happy.....but I am sort of sore.

anyhow wishing you a lovely evening
Mary


----------



## Hopeful J (May 7, 2008)

**quick rant** 


Still bleeding (its slowly gettin more, still not like a period tho)  and got AF pains, fed up and am guessing my bfp this morning was a fluke.   it wasnt and i get a bfp on friday but i'm very dubious at the moment. Going hom in 15 mins to lay down and not move and see if the flow stops/calms down by 2morro. Feel uncomfy and irritable and want to go home, gonna have to be a sicky tomorrow if i still feel like this. 

I have a question tho, they couldn't get to my right ovary due to adhesions, what will happen with these eggs, will they cause bleeding? clutching at straws i know  


So sorry for the downer, cant help it just feel like i/it failed at the mo xxxx


----------



## squeaky_pink (Nov 11, 2006)

Hi hopeful

I would contact your clinic to ask.....

I wouldn't have thought they would cause bleeding, as fingers crossed your little embie has snuggled in so is giving off the hormones combined with your progesterone to keep it intact......but it maybe, as i am not a doctor !!!!

I hope it eases off for you,  and let your dh pamper you when you get home, as i know its not easy but stressing won't help !!!!

Good luck for friday, i testing with you then too

Netty


----------



## lisag1995 (May 10, 2008)

Hi hope everyone is doing ok i have been reading the past day of messages and just want to say i hope everyone gets a   i know i was trying for 8 years but doctors kept on saying just wait it will be your turn one day! alot of days in 8 years!!!!


So i may not understand what everyone is going through but i have had my share and i wish everyone the best of luck.....   

Can i add my test date onto the board as i test on the 24th May ICS IVF.



Sarah how you feeling now?? I went back to work and i ony got a few cramps today but noticed ive had a dull headache which made me feel grumpy!!


----------



## swoo (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi all

Sorry I haven't been much use to you all since joining the thread.  I've been having a bit of a up and down time with my 2WW.  

Just want to say   to those with a BFP and   to those with a BFN  

I haven't really kept up with the thread much, as with so many people it's difficult, but I have been reading your journeys along the way.

I have tested today, It is early but I couldn't wait as for 2 days i've been feeling sick and having bad AF pains, and I got a  . I cannot believe it.  I just want to say to those of you on your  .  Don't dispair, it can happen.  I was told in August 07 that I would not be able to go for IVF again and would need to use DE, as my FSH was at 23, which is really really high.  I have proved them wrong and have got a positive, albeit early days I know.

Never give up hope, PMA is very important    .

Love and luck to you all      and I wish you all BFPs    

Swoo x


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

swoo... wow you are remarkaBLY calm. Congratulations on your BFP!


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

swoo congrats honet woo hoo

whippet x


----------



## squeaky_pink (Nov 11, 2006)

Congrats Swoo.....

 

Netty


----------



## lisag1995 (May 10, 2008)

concrats swoo!!! dont know you but SO happy for u!!!


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Helloooo......sorry everyone, got a poorly pooter so not been about much. It's being a very temperamental ibook at the moment (charger not working) but I've worked out that if I hold it at a certain angle it will charge a little. Bit tricky typing on a wonky laptop though 
*
Hopeful J* ~ keeping everything crossed hun  

*Hi Babydreams, Lisag, Luckyinluv and Mary* ~ welcome to the thread. I've updated the list for you all....happy chatting and _loads_ of luck    

Hope everyone's ok 

*Swoo* ~ fab news...congratulations 

Congratulations *Zoe* 

Much love, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## Henna (Apr 19, 2007)

Hi everyone
Congrats to everyone with   and lots of   to everyone else.
Having my test tomorrow morning. Don't really think that it has worked but are doing the test anyway.
And Lizzy it say on me that I had IVF treatment, but we had ICSI, sorry.
Henna  x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Aw Henna hun.....just found your message in my inbox..sorry!! I'm not always this flaky honest 

Loads and loads of luck for your test tomorrow       

Will go change the list now 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## daisy-may (Oct 11, 2007)

Sorry no personals this morning girlies but thought i would update you.... ive been taking HPT since saturday ( 10 dp ec ) i know im naughty, they were first responces,  but i have and they all came back with a  ... this mornign i tested with a clearblue digital and that too came back with a   !!!!

Thank you to all your kind messages of support and to thoes who have PM'd me at my time of need.... thsy have really helped me through this ( shippers, swoo, hopeful J )

Will post later when news sunk in

Daisy xxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Daisy May- that's fantastic news, congratulations xxx


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Ohh lots of  ....wow!!!!
Good luck testers today!


----------



## squeaky_pink (Nov 11, 2006)

Congrats Daisy May

Good luck today Henna ...

Lots of love and   to all

Netty


----------



## daisy-may (Oct 11, 2007)

Quick question for you ... should i call my clinic even though i tested a day early ? Do you think they would mind a blood test a day early

daisy x


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Daisey huge congratulations honey    No harm in calling your clinic they can only say yes or no. Good luck

whippet x


----------



## swoo (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks for all your kind words - it hasn't really sunk in yet.

Henna good luck for testing today    

Daisy-may - I know i've said it to you before but brilliant news  

Swoo x


----------



## TQ (Aug 16, 2007)

Congrats to all the recent BFPs.

On day 6 of the wait and not feeling very positive tbh.

Also really wound up by the Tories opposition to the HFE bill.  Every time I think about it I want to cry.  And I keep seeing all the women here that are heavily pregnant and want to shake them as I know they have no idea how lucky they are.

I just want to fast forward to this time next week.  AF should be here on Sunday so will well and truly know by then!

I am so grumpy and irritable and keep wanting to cry over the smallest things (and biggest - Burma and China).

Assume these are just PMT signs so it's making them worse!!


Good luck to all testing today.  And   and   to all those waiting with me.


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Tupperware Queen - Please be positive because I am getting the same symptoms as you on exactly the the same day as you day 6!! I am also crying over the smallest things!! I was crying last night to Home and Away last night??!!!! 

I am still having pains in my ovary region is this a good thing or not?? It's an ache that comes and goes!!

Congratulations to all the BFP's!!   

sarah x


----------



## TQ (Aug 16, 2007)

Oh thanks for replying Saze - sounds like we are experiencing similar things - I don't think I've ever experienced the pains I'm getting at the moment - it's almost like a stitch and seems to be mostly on my rhs (that was my dominant folly).  Just feels uncomfortable when I walk and comes and goes.

And glad to find another H&A fan - I was all emotional at it on Sunday and got laughed at!  But there's just something about it that gets me!!  LOL


----------



## swoo (Apr 22, 2008)

Tupperware Queen and Sarah

It is normal to have all these feeling during your 2WW.  Hopefully it will get easier for you as your get nearer to your OTD.  Twinges and feeling down will hopefully be good signs for both of you.  Try to stay positive.  On my 2WW I cried at a lot of silly things on the TV and for no reason when DP used to phone me from work during the day.  We have a lot of drugs put into us to get this far and that can effect your mood also. 

Sending you lots of     vibes and   and hope you feel better soon.

Swoo x


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Swoo thank you for the    vibes

Tupperware Queen - Yip it's definately like a stich but it's on my left side ohhhhhhh I hope it really it working for us xxxx   

sarah x


----------



## oak (Aug 21, 2006)

congrats daisy may!!! BFP thats' a nice way to start the morning  

vic
xx


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks Lizzy for adding me!!!  

9 more days........   


Lovely weather!


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

Daisy may        Congrats!!!!


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

Swoo   Way to go..CONGRATS on the BFP...............

Hopeful .... Are you feeling better today


----------



## Hopeful J (May 7, 2008)

Hey everybody 

1st and formost     to everybody i hope you're all well 

2nd of all i'm so sorry for my emotional state yesterday, am feeling much more positive today. Bleed still there but just had another BFP so i'm staying Hopeful, roll on friday!!

Netty thanks for the nice words, i only saw them this morning and you're absolutely right worrying is not gonna help so its my mission to take the next few days very easy and chill out. 

I'd also like to thank Daisy for being so good in pms, you're an absolute star    (nearest thing to a star  ) 

 to all xxxx


Babydreams i only saw that after i posted so sorry, yeah i'm much better thanks hun staying positive and trying to stop moaning! xx you good?


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

Hello everyone! How are you getting along on the 2WW??  Hopefully everyone is getting good symtoms 

Hopeful how are you doing?  Are you still resting?

Does anyone know if cyclogest causes the lining to thicken?

I am a sonographer so I get to scan myself everyday and see whats going on......Well my lining was 
Mon=10 mm
Tues=12mm
Wed=17mm!!!!!       could this be the cyclogest or implantation ?  Implantation does cause a thickened cavity but.....i just don't know if it could be the cyclogest also ??


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

Nevermind! I found the answer..... and yes it does.......darn...was getting excited!      

8 more days........ 

  ......for all of us!


----------



## kaz1418 (Feb 9, 2008)

Hiya everyone !!!    

How are you all? My DH just gone on his way to hos to do his stuff!! As I am getting basted today at 12.30pm I have been preparing myself going to have a nice hot bath now. For breakfast is fruit, yoghurt and brazil nuts grated and loads of water and a glass of pineapple juice. I will be testing the day after my birthday. What a birthday pressy that would be.

 to you all and   to everyone 

Kaz xxxxxxxx


----------



## Hopeful J (May 7, 2008)

If i could scan myself i'd be doing it every 2 minutes!! 

I have wondered since the beginning what those cyclogest pessaries actually do for us (i have no fear of needles or anything but HATE pessaries )

I'm ok, still bleeding but after 4 BFP's i refuse to worry so i'm just sitting tight til friday which is my OTD then i'll see whats going on.

How are you feeling hun? x

Kaz - welcome and good luck!  xx



babydreams219 said:


> Hello everyone! How are you getting along on the 2WW?? Hopefully everyone is getting good symtoms
> 
> Hopeful how are you doing? Are you still resting?
> 
> ...


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

I am a bit addicted to scanning myself....before work  / at lunch.... Cant stop


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

babydreams - I'd be doing that too!!

I was wondering if anyone else was getting alot of AF pains?? A day hasn't gone by since ET that I haven't ad them!! I'm sooo worried I am going to bleed! I think they only thing stopping me from bleeding is that fact that I am using cyclogest 400mg twice a day I am also getting feelings on and off of feeling like I am winded and feeling sick and off as well    Doing alot of that too xxx

sarah x


----------



## squeaky_pink (Nov 11, 2006)

Morning ladies

Don't think it is good news for me...started bleeding this morning.

is still only very light discharge and is brown/pink (sorry tmi) in colour.  am   is just a late implanter as was overall feeling quite positive, but have had alot of cramps since bleed this morning......so not so sure now

Has anyone heard from Henna ?

Daisy hope you doing ok, responded to another thread of yours yesterday,   

Anyhow, off to chill and do nothing today, in the vain hope that my little ones stay with me...

Sarah, unfortunately a side affect of the cyclogest is naseua...but it should pass

Good luck to everyone testing today..

  to all

Netty


----------



## Hopeful J (May 7, 2008)

Saze i hav had AF pains but they're gone now and i been bleeding since monday but i've had 4 bfps   

Also been feeling sick on and off (like when you drink a can of coke and it leaves that 'will i/wont i be sick' taste in your mouth)

Cried ALOT as well so you're not alone! Felt so teary sitting at my desk yesturday, my colleague asked how i am and i couldnt hold back   how sad......

what us women go through ay


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

Saze.... I have also had AF pains everyday.  sometimes they come really strong.  I don't know if it's a good thing or not   DH thinks I should call the clinic...i keep telling him it's normal at this stage....I mean look at what our insides have through.....

The only other strange thing i have noticed .......  I'm very thirsty which is not like me at all ..... So I just drink away.....It's good for you to be hydrated 

     Hope everyone is doing ok!


----------



## oak (Aug 21, 2006)

evenin all

sorry i haven't posted for a couple of days...still feeling positive but got tummy pains and bloatedness today...my boobs have exploded and are quite painful but am on gestone rather than pessaries so think it's mostly down to that as it's quite potent.  

anyway remembering to stay positive and with only one week to go am doing really well with that..any negative thoughts get banished.. 

hpoing everyone else is managing through this difficult 2 weeks.

love to all

vic
xx


----------



## Mary M (Sep 11, 2004)

Netty- it could just be late implantation bleed like you said...    


babydreams - how lucky are you I wish I knew what was going on in there...I too take the cyclogest and was told that it helps to thicken the lining....

Oak- we test on the same day this day week....I am just wondering how the hell can I wait till then? but I know that I must as last time I tested negative early and still had to do the blood test to confirm it...but I am wishing my life away.....

Hopeful J- 4 BFPs when is your OTD? you must be excited?

today I rushed over to Ikea havign slept all morning and when I got there decided chicken and chips were the order of the day being starving munched it down without taking a breath and promptly changed coulour and had to go to toiled and be physically sick....had a good laugh morning/afternoon sickness starting early.....AF like pains are a constant with me....and to be honest as far as I am concerned i am prg....I think that is because I have a pod of four inside and never had more than 1 in my previous 2 cycles.....so from a PUPO Mary I hope that you PUPO ladies have a nice evening...

Mary


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

Oak, Mary M, and Tupperware Queen.....I test one day after you!  I'm just dying!!!  I've been handling it well but now I'm going looney!  Just want to go to sleep and wake up one week from now.  

Me and DH had a "little spat" yesterday. Our first in this whole process....so that's not too bad.  It was over a girls night out last night..... I decided not to go because I am working through this 2 WW and I really think I need to rest the evenings....Well after calling the girls at lunch and texting hubby; he still tries to persuade me to go when I got home. I know it's riduculous but it made me mad because he should want me home with my feet up. So it was a quiet evening for me.!!! with my feet up...ha ha

What happened to the nice weather?  Are you coming back? 

Good Luck to everyone on the 2WW!!!!!


----------



## Hopeful J (May 7, 2008)

Hey Mary 

OTD is 2morro but i've been bleeding since monday so i dont hold out much hope   cant really get excited, wish i could go asleep for the next few weeks and wake up when its time for scan or something 

Didnt test yesturday and i wont test today i'm going to wait til tomorrow and see what happens. 

 to make up for my miserable-ness, sorry ladies


----------



## TQ (Aug 16, 2007)

Seems like a few of us testing mid next week.  I should get AF on Sunday so if I don't I might test Monday morning with a cheapie test I've got to see and again on Tuesday and then use a proper one on Wednesday which is my OTD.  That way any results I get I can dismiss through being 1) too early; 2) cheap test kit; but at the same time I'm doing something to alleviate the impatience!

Started to get paranoid now though.  What if the pain in my side is a tumour and nothing to do with pg - just a massive coincidence?  I've inexplicably been losing weight over the past few months and my sister said I should go to the dr to make sure it's nothing serious.  I just assumed it was cos I'd stopped drinking.  Would it show up on a scan if there was something there that shouldn't be?

See how mad this wait is making me!!


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Morning Ladies, Good luck to anyone testing today !! 

Hopeful J - I have my fingers crossed for you    

Tupperware Queen - Try to relax!!! The DR's aren't going to giveyou any scans or tests until after your OTD and even then they won't be able to do it for you because you will get your BFP!!!

I'm still getting AF pains on and off they were quite strong last night really thought I would be in full flow today!! I also always dream about it just before I get my AF strange I know but I do but in my dream I dreamt I kept saying to DP i have my period but there was no blood so even the 2ww is effecting my dreams lol   .  WEll this is day 8 and feeling very very sick when I wake up but then it dulls to just feeling a bit sick on and off throughout the morning and it comes back at night? Any clues? or do you think it is just cyclogest and progynova it's happening before I have taken them? 


sarah x


----------



## vickster (May 5, 2008)

Hi all,
I am in a bit of a state at the mo! OTD is tomorrow and have just had what looks like the start of AF, (slight browny discharge sorry tmi) I am too scared to test, in case it is negative, even though I think it will be now. I have not had any symptoms for nearly a week, the sore (.)(.) have gone so put that down to the progesterone and have had no other early signs of pregnancy. I am trying to get hold of DH as dont want to test without him knowing. Just wanted to write it down to see if it helps, but it hasnt really!!
Vickster x


----------



## daisy-may (Oct 11, 2007)

Vickster try not to worry, i know its easier said then done .... remember browm blood is old blood and generally ok. I am i a similar situation that i got my BFP three days ago and was so happy then started to bleed bright red blood and constantly ..... preg teat this morning came straight up as preg. had some bloods done yeaterdays and level was 27 ( over 5 is positive) and just got to hang on till friday for more tests.

As for symptoms mine all went about 3 days after ET ... i feel a little sicky in the mornings but cant help thinking its just me worrying but i do seam to be on the loo lots...

Keep your chin up and its no over till the fat lady sings

Daisy xxx


----------



## vickster (May 5, 2008)

Thanks Daisy-May 
Have just spoken to DH, am going to test in a bit if it is BFN I want to know sooner rather than later. Thanks for your kind comments and cross your fingers for me
Vic x


----------



## daisy-may (Oct 11, 2007)

will do hon, let me know how you get on xxxx


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

hi all and good luck to use, i am on my 7th 2ww, this one was a  natural FET using eggs donated by my wonderful wee sister, i had 2 beautiful grade 1, 8 cell embies put back on sat 10th, since then sun and monday had some brown discharge when i wipped, this has now stopped and now i am havinf ovarian pain/nagging kind off as if they are enlarged, which they shouldnt be as the only drug i have taken was pregnyl trigger injection on the 6th then again on the 13th     .
I am also dying to have a bath think that is what i hate most in the whole 2ww thing apart from the dragging, i just love to bath, i bath all the time my wee nephew comes in he is 2 and says where are you are you in the bath again    think the wee soul thinks that is where i live so it comes as great shock to my system to shower, i find it so unrelaxing, i also had reflexology before et, which i love.
this has to be the one, i have no money left for any more, we have now spent over 30k with nothing to show, i even sent a text to god the day of et, well i never actually sent it as i dont know his mobile number      so i sent it to my save box but i am sure he will get it.
good luck and      
to everyone
love K


----------



## vickster (May 5, 2008)

thats that then, BFN.
can't express how gutted I feel. Am off for a big cry as can't really see screen through tears now. Thanks for kind messages of support. Vic x


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Vickster       So sorry xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## daisy-may (Oct 11, 2007)

Bless ou vickster... thinking of you and your hubby xxxx


----------



## swoo (Apr 22, 2008)

Vickster so sorry for your both       x x x


----------



## vickster (May 5, 2008)

Thanks for  , 
Wishing everyone else good luck and lots of  
Vic x


----------



## TQ (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear your news Vickster.  Lots of hugs for you 

Take care of yourself and try to stay positive hon.


----------



## Hopeful J (May 7, 2008)

sorry to here that Vickster xxxxxx


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

Vickster.....a few more.....   


 Good luck to tomorrow's testers! there's alot


----------



## neeputt (May 30, 2007)

tested today,as had quite abit of bleeding,should test tomorrow but couldn't wait it's been hell, sadley we got ,totally gutted, nurse said if i test today,test again on saturday, is there any point?


----------



## swoo (Apr 22, 2008)

Neeputt    sorry you are having such a bad time    I would do what the nurse says and test again, just to be on the safe side


----------



## jessieG1975 (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi every one,

do you mind if I join you? I'm half way through my 2ww and am starting to go mad.  Last tx in Nov was a BFP and ended in a mc at 5 1/2 weeks, one before that was a BFN, and now I don't know how to feel.  I keep comparing my feelings to my previous 2ww's, and until now thought I was coping OK.  Yesterday, I was convinced I was PG, no symptoms, I just felt PG, now I think it was just wishful thinking, as today I feel empty, and very very sad. 

I haven't posted for ages, but have been lurking, now I thinks it's time to join my fertility friends and hopefully join you girls on the 2ww, I'm testing on wed, 21st May

Neeputt, it really still could be too early, sending you lots of      that things look ifferent on your next test,

Jess x


----------



## neeputt (May 30, 2007)

thanks jess, good luck with the rest of your 2ww, it's a killer, 
i was coping well until i had a slight bleed on Tuesday, but nothing's really gone into a af,so i had abit of hope still there, we tested today as i couldn't stand not knowing any more 
part of me is hoping the test will show different on Saturday, but I'm not holding my breath!!
we had ivf last may, which worked first time, couldn't believe it, but i lost it at 91/2 wks, totally gutted .so this time we had icsi,we had 8 eggs, but only 3 eggs fertilized, so dont know what to do next, I'm still in shock at the mo,


----------



## jessieG1975 (Mar 1, 2007)

Neeput, thanks for the welcome.  I know this is hard, but try not to think about what you'll do next, because you won't be in a place to make any rational decisions.  Wait till you know for sure what the outcome of this cycle will be.  

You did get PG before, and you still might be now, just try to take it easy for now.

There are will be other options you can explore, if the time comes, and if of course your clinic think it's necessary to explore them.

Last time I was had a BFP, I had AF type cramps, and was told this was due to my uterus expanding in response to the embies implanting.  This time, I haven't really had anything, which makes me think this is going to be a bfn  , but then you never really know till testing, on the right day, although, I must admit, i am very guilty of early testing as I did it on both previous cycles, and regretted it both times!  DH has begged me to wait this time, but i still get intrusive thoughts saying, 'I'll test on Sunday, and won't tell him', I even have a test hidden in my wardrobe waiting on standby!


----------



## Mary M (Sep 11, 2004)

evening girls
Nespitt and VIckster I am so sorry to see BFN however its not over till the fat lady sings.....
wishing eveyone a good evening...Feeling bit crap today also the nauseating feeling and period like cramps hopefully this will be 'the one'

take care
Mary


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hello Ladies, I am very sorry to hear your news Vickster and Neeput    

Welcome JessieG1975 - I'm glad you have posted the bit about getting AF pians when you got a BFP because it's been an ongoing thing for many ladies on here wondering if that is a good sign or a bad sign,  I have been getting them constantly but they have settled down today and been replaced with really bad nausea!! I have had it past few days on and off but nothing like this it's never been all day it does go away when I eat!!    

Mary - I hope it is your one!!! I'm feeling the same even smells are making me want to throw up today!! 

sarah xx


----------



## vickster (May 5, 2008)

Neeputt, sorry you have a   too, but i am going to test again tomorrow just to make sure, am now getting AF like cramps and more spotting so think fat lady is singing but have to do the test again tomorrow just to confirm. Will see what clinic says tomorrow. Again thanks for all the   everyones support really does help.
Vickster xx


----------



## JoJo Stevens (Jun 14, 2004)

Hello Ladies, 

Congrats to those of you who have got bfp and I'm so sorry for those of you who haven't. Its so hard isn't it...

Can I join those who are on the dreaded 2ww? I've looked at this site on and off for the past four years but never posted, it is actually really reasurring to know that other people understand what its like to want something so bad.

I'm 32 and DH is 39, male infertility due to azoospermia, we had our first ICSI May 04 and had a chemical pregnancy, second ICSI September 05, which just failed full stop, then we had a FET May 06, which also failed.  Decided to take a break and get things into perspective a bit (and save some money!) and have some fun/holidays - which has done me the world of good I have to say.  So, this time round, ICSI again and we had egg collection on Monday but we felt a bit disappointed as only got five eggs, only two of which fertilised and divided but it meant we had to have transfer on day two, a little two cell and a four cell. The devils of Cyclogest is kicking in big time and I have a bad tummy... well bottom actually (tmi!) I'm naturally a very positive person but when you jump off the ivf rollercoaster for a while, you forget just how hard it is. OTD is bank holiday Monday (26th), I wonder how many sneaker tests I do before then....! 

Neeputt and Vicky big hug to you guys. Life really sucks sometimes. x

Good luck everyone.

Jo 
x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Scan went well, even got a heartbeat, so shcoked as expected bad news x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Vickster* ~  everything crossed it turns around for you tomorrow  

*Neeput*  I think you should test again hun....all the luck in the world  

*Kaz* ~ welcome to the thread...hope basting went ok yesterday. Loads of luck  

*Buster* ~ welcome to you too.......what day do you test?  

*Jess* ~ hi there, really glad you've joined us hun. (((hugs))) for today and much luck for your 2ww  

*Hi JoJo* ~ welcome to you.....hope this is the cycle for you  

*Henna* ~ any news?

*Netty* ~ how are you getting on...hope the bleeding has eased up  

*Sarah* ~ AF pains aren't too bad hun......can mean anything at all. There's a good link about AF Pains and BFPs.....here it is for you:
*
BFP ~ AF Pains during 2WW:*
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37504.0

*Swoo, Vic, Mary, Babydreams and TQ* ~ hi there and hope you are all doing ok 

*Hopeful J and Lola* ~ good luck for you both tomorrow too....hope it's good news  

*Daisy* ~ congratulations!  Keeping everything crossed for good levels tomorrow  

*Beachgirl* ~ great news....yay 

Got a new charger now so I should be back to normal....hope i didn't miss anyone 

Love and luck, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## vickster (May 5, 2008)

Hi all,
Thanks again for all your kind messages but as expected   this morning and AF has kicked in with avengance overnight! I am fairly together about it today, think I did enough crying and wailing yesterday. I am going to ring the clinic in a little while and book another appointment as soon as they recommend and start again! Will keep you posted and hope to be back on the 2ww asap.
Vickster xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

I'm really sorry to see that Vickster 

Be kind to yourself and lots of luck for your future tx 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## swoo (Apr 22, 2008)

Vickster


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

LizzyB thank you for that link I'm trying to stay positive!! 

How is everyone doing ?  Yesterday I felt soooooo sick all day it even woke me up during the night I am still feeling a little sick but nothing like yesterday soooooooooo obviously not connected ?!!!  
I went all day with out AF pains until about 9 o'clock I am beggining to think they are coming on about half an hour before cyclogest due soooooo is it just AF keeping at bay by the cyclogest??!!!  This is day 9 I think there would be some kind of sign now if I was pg  

sarah x


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Vicky so sorry honey   

whippet x


----------



## squeaky_pink (Nov 11, 2006)

Vicky

Am so sorry huney...  

Netty


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

So sorry to Vickster and neeput    .....no words can really help..... Thinking of you.

Welcome  Jojo and Jessie G!!!    Hope you don't go too mad on your 2ww.


Today is 8dp ET ........I'm having severe AF pains.....stopping me in my tracks....and then disappear??  
 please be implantation and not the WITCH!        Could I get my AF this early ? Day 8??  I guess anything is possible.......  This 2 ww is torture!


----------



## oak (Aug 21, 2006)

hi all

vicster - sending you lots of   

lizzy - thanks for updating the list and keeping track of us all..

feeling a bit emo today, have been really strong and positive till now but got quite tearful last night and this morning...am quite realistic about reading anything into it though..it could quite as easily be the gestone as well as a pregnancy so just got to keep level headed...not long to test day now though..

vic
xx


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

hi lizzyb i test on the 22nd
this is my 7th 2ww so been thinking thats over 3 months i have spend wondering if i was pg or not, god please dont let me need to do any more.
This 2WW never gets any easier or any faster it must be the slowest 2 weeks ever.
I have been having pain arounf my ovaries since ET sont know why as it was a FET and only drugs i have da was clexane and booster pregnyl 2500 on tuesday. but over the past hour it got a bit worse kiddingmyself on that its my womb stretching to accomodate 2 beautiful emryos that are snuggling in,       think i will go up and lie down and take my laptop up and read all the post on FF.
goodluck to all      
kim xxxx


----------



## Hopeful J (May 7, 2008)

Hi all

   going to the ladies with bfn's, dont give up trying!  


  to the newcomers lots of  your way

Netty so sorry     i   thing's work out for you




Lizzy stick me down for a BFP please  bleed seems to be calming down, still worried but got my BFP today    

xxxx


----------



## Kirsty (Kan1) (May 15, 2008)

Hello Ladies, 



Can I also join those who are on the dreaded 2ww list? This is my first time using IVF and I get tested on the 21st May 2008.  I am getting lots of pains as if AF is due but have been reading on the website that this isnt always bad news.  Fingers crossed.  I did not know this site existed and I really think its great because  I have learned loads that they dont tell you at the hospital already.

Good luck to all of you who are still waiting.

Kirsty


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

big congratulations hopeful on your BFP    
i am a gannet i have just lay here and ate  a packet of squares, chipstickes and frazzels could not decied what to have so ate them all,    
kim xx


----------



## oak (Aug 21, 2006)

congratulations Hopeful!!! 

vic
xx


----------



## jessieG1975 (Mar 1, 2007)

Vic, so sorry to hear about your bfn, this is so hard. Take it easy and hope you're able to recover in good time   

Hopeful, congratulations on your BFP, wishing you a wonderful pregnancy!

Hi to every one else  

I've got 5 more days to go, and am going slowly mad! I just want to know, even if it's a bfn, which I think it will be, I'll be glad just to know so I can join the rest of the real world.

I went to the cinema yesterday with DH, it helped take my mind off things, I strongly reccommend it! 

jess xxx


----------



## oak (Aug 21, 2006)

HI Jess

we test on the same day! have not being too bad up until today...having a bit of a wobbly day today, a bit emo..but still determined to keep up the  

vic
xx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

jessieG

just looked at your profile and didnt want to read and run, just wanted to send you a big hug and lots of positive vibes for a BFP


----------



## kitty doot (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi May/June
Can I please join your waiting list.  Have a bit to go but due to test on the 28th May.  IUI with Menopur.  Feeling like the basting didn't actuallly happen but I'm sure that will change when I'm further into the 2ww.

Looking forward to getting to know you all.  Quite a few Positives already on this posting.    to all those unsucccessful this time round.

  to all others on the 2WW!

KittyDxx


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

So sorry vic.


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Good morning! How is everyone doing? 

Kitty doot - welcome to the 2ww Good Luck    

sarah x


----------



## jessieG1975 (Mar 1, 2007)

Morning all,

I have a confession to make, my DH begged me not to test early as I did last time, and he wouldn't believe it until we tested again on the proper day.  We were both worried about chemical pregnancy.

Any way, I have had the same AF type pains as I did last time, and yesterday I felt really pregnant, so I thought, sod it, I'll test and not tell him, it'll be my little secret.  So, I tested and got a  ! I used a digital, and it came up straight away.  I was testing 5 days early, so I didn't expect it to work.  I haven't told dh yet, I'll wait till Wednesday.  I still feel pregnant, having AF pains, my nipples have spread too, and have had a metallic taste in my mouth since yesterday. I have such a good feeling about this, I just pray that this little bean stays with me this time!

sqeaky pink and tatsinder, good luck for testing today!!!!

hi to every one else

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

JessieG well done!


----------



## daisy-may (Oct 11, 2007)

Afternoon girls, sorry i have not been on here for a while but ive been reading all about you and what youve been up to.

As some of you may well remember on tuesday 13th May i got my BFP and hubby and i were so happy but cautious, then that afternoon i started to bleed heavily and continued until friday about 5pm. I saw doc adn had bloods done on wed and friday 27 then 37 and felt happier as the bleeding had stopped. 
On friday i passed a big lump of tissue after three stabbing pains - that was when the bleeding stopped.

Over night no blood and also this morning no blood so felt more confident. About 1pm this afternoon something told me to take a test ... not sure what it was... hubby had gone out and im guilding up the courage to tell him as you are the first to know .... but it came back as a BFN !!!!

Feel like body has let me down and just asking why ?? All i wanted was to get to the point of a scan and seeing a beating heart, and getting that very special picture of our baby 

I was hoping to be one of the happy bleeding stories but i guess thats not the case and more .... thank you for all your support and i wish you all the happiness in the world on your journeys for babies ... not sure what is next for hubby and me...

thanks for reading, daisy xx


----------



## squeaky_pink (Nov 11, 2006)

Hunney

   

I am so so sorry,  Wish i was there to give you a big hug in person.

You will be suprised at what you can find the strength to do in life...stay strong !!!!

Good luck in whatever you decide to do

Netty


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

Congrats to Jessie G and Hopeful      Sure hope the rest of us get our BFP too!


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Daisy-May I'm really really sorry xx   

Ladies how early is too early to test?


----------



## squeaky_pink (Nov 11, 2006)

Sarah

some people have tested up to 5 days before test date, it really depends on when your embie/s have snuggled in.

I would say wait if you can !!!! but some people are regular pee on a a stick...er's

Good luck

Netty


----------



## oak (Aug 21, 2006)

Daisy - am so so sorry hunni!!    

Saze - I'm due to test on the 21st but think today is still too early as have been told that the HCG from the trigger shot can still be in your system which is what gives you the BFP result...not sure if this is true or not, it's just what I've heard. I agree with Netty that you should wait as long as possible if you can  

Love to all

vic
xx


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

Saze... What i did was researched the earliest anyone has gotten a BFP. What I found was with twins some people tested positive on Day 9. So I stocked up on tests a month ago and I have decided to test everyday from day 9 to test day. I understand if I get a negative it could still be too early. I did test today and of coarse...it was BFN....  So DH and I look at it like we have 5 more tries..... however I don't suggest you do that....when you see the negative it can bring your mood / confidence down....  But for us that is what we have decided to do. 

   BFP'S for all of us PLEASE


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

The trigger shot leaves your body by 10 days.


----------



## oak (Aug 21, 2006)

so potentially I could test today? would it give me a true result?


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

OK I was an idiot and tested early I am doing a medicated FET so no trigger shots for me but my test came up BFN I've cried for past 3 hours.

sarah x


----------



## squeaky_pink (Nov 11, 2006)

Oak, 

YOu could test today,but remember if your little one is a late implanter it might not pick it up on the pg test, as clear blue only picks up hpt levels above 25, and i think first (something,,,) is lower at 15 HPT, but that is only if it has implanted yet....

Good luck with whatever you decide to do...but make sure is early morning wee or at leat 4 hours since your last one,otherwise you are just weeing fluid and hormone levels won't be strong enough to show.....

Netty
xx


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

Saze,,,, don't cry!   The embies just haven't implanted yet!!!  Sometimes they don't implant until day 12 giving positive on day 14.  

After implantation it takes AT LEAST 2 days for HCG levels to show.........


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

I guess this will teach me a lesson!    I suppose I will be more prepared for my BFN on OTD 

sarah x


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

Saze


----------



## Mary M (Sep 11, 2004)

Daisy  May - I am so sorry to hear your - BFP

Saze- just hold on in there till OTD you never know whats going to happen.


feeling bit rough around the edges today and have sore tummy now as we speak...anyhow I hope for all BFPs for us all.

anyhow 
Take Care
Mary


----------



## jessieG1975 (Mar 1, 2007)

Ladies,

I know I tested early, but it was the right thing for me to do, I don't think I could have waited.  If it was a bfn, then I would have ignored it and carried on testing.  I had donor eggs, so didn't get the hcg shot, so my only worry is a chemical pg, but I was positive again today, so feeling a bit more hopeful.

I did get a tiny bit of blood this afternoon, I' hoping this was implantation bleeding.  I didn't get it though last time...... I've decided to take my bfp as a sign that my embies have began to implant, and I will truly celebrate on Wednesday if it's still bfp.

To any one that has tested early, please don't read into as bfn, my friend had a bfn when she was supposed to test, then2 days later had a bfp!!!

take care everyone

love Jess xxx


----------



## vickster (May 5, 2008)

Daisy May- so so sorry hun, it is just so unfair.    
Vickster xxxx


----------



## lisag1995 (May 10, 2008)

Hi every1 im sooooo   i know i shouldnt have done a test early but my last injection was on the 3rd of may and i tested on the 16th so could i be pg?? as it was a    my test date is the 24th but i just felt strange and couldnt help myself! any ideas apart from me being silly for testing early Really hope your test changes in the next few days Sarah im really sorry i put it in ur head to test but it still have high hopes for u!!


----------



## TQ (Aug 16, 2007)

it's all over for me.  Temp is down this morning so expect AF later on. 

Not at all suprised but obviously disappointed as I was so hopeful after the IUI.  But I didn't feel pregnant so I knew deep down. 

Will call the clinic tomorrow to start again and hopefully sort out the side pain. 

Only hope my failure makes room for someone else still waiting to get their little miracle.  Good luck to all of you still waiting. 
xx


----------



## SamJ (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi

Just sat here waiting for Tuesday to come along, its feels like its gonna take forever to get here.
To the gals testing this week, sending you all  .  

Lets hope its a fantastic week for   

tc

Sam
x


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Oh I had my period dream last night !!    I woke up expecting to have AF as I alway have this dream night before but I don't have it but I am still waiting I'm a complete wreck I can't even escape in my dreams I wish I hadn't tested yesterday as I just have  BFN hanging over me now and I think I need to be honest and say that it isn't for me this time! 

sarah x


----------



## jessieG1975 (Mar 1, 2007)

Sarah,
please don't give up yet, you still could be pg.  I know it's hard, but try to disregard your bfn, it really is too early.  Only 50% of pregnant women who test early get a positive, the other 50% of people get their bfp on day 14. And, even if it was a BFP, you then get the worries of it going on to be a chemical.  

please hold on till your OTD and try to stay positive, sending you a big   

take it easy hon,

Jess xxx


----------



## TracyM (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi girls
Can I officially join you on this board. I have replied to some of you but never quite made it on to the list.
I had ET on 10th may and due to test officially on 24th.

Like many of you on here, my curiosity has got the better of me, and I have tested early, too early by the look of things. All negative, however I still have 6 more go,s.

Babydust  and  Lucky, we already met. Keep up the testing!!!!!!! or maybe not!

Jessie  well done, keep up that PMA
Sarah  Take comfort in that AF didnt arrive yet, good sign. I think all the stress causes us to dream what you expect to happen. Think possitive.

Tupperware  Have you tested yet, all may not be over yet.
Lisa  well done on the early possitive. See, early testing cant be a bad thing!!

Daisy may  replied to you on another thread, but so sorry

Saze  its still early days. I tested negative early too and it is deflating, but we still got a few more days. 

Oak   Hope you hang on and wait till OTD. 
Netty  so sorry to hear your news. Must have been devastating to be so possitive one minute then the next....  Hope you and DH are looking after one another and making plans for the future.

To all those I missed, I will get to know you over time and hope you all have the +ives we all deserve.

TracyM


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

Just popped on to wish you all Good luck with your journey's and i hope you will all get that well deserve   real soon.


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

Hi Mary M!  Yes I tested today ( day 10 ) still BFN....  4 more tries!  
I am an official POAS addict!    

Jessie is soooo lucky to get her BFP so early!  Could it be twins?


----------



## lisag1995 (May 10, 2008)

No pains today so far boobs just feel rock solid!!! i stoppedthe pessaires last night so thats the last of those buggers!!! Im going to try and not test anymore as the pee stick    have pre-warned me to be good and im trying but after the 3rd of may you would have thought the hormone level would have been out of my system by now it was 13 days!! well im   like mad that it is!!

But i am going  everytime i go to the loo wondering if im going to get my AF! Good luck TracyM on the 24th hope the   dont get yah if you do it early lmao!!

Take care people.x.x.x.x.x


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Lisa if its any help I still go looking for AF very time I go to the toilet I dont know if that very goes hang in there looking good   

whippet x


----------



## lisag1995 (May 10, 2008)

HAHAHAA at least im not the only    person on here then Whippet.... How long have u got to go??.x.xx   to every1 on the 2ww.x.xx


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Lisa aaaaaaaaaaaagggggggggggeeeeeeeeeeeeesssssssssssss only just over 6 weeks first scan 9 days but whos counting     your positive stays and then it will be a stirling baby for you then?

whippet x


----------



## iwannabigbelly (Nov 22, 2007)

hi all

please may i join your thread?

i had EC on 14th may and ET 16th may

this is my 1st ivf 

i D/R with 0.5 burserelin for 3 weeks and started stimms on 30th april with 3x300 gonal f then 150 gonal f along with 0.25 burserelin

EC was better than 1st expected, and i got 8 eggs 

7 fertilised

ET i had 2 grade 1's 1x5cell and 1x4cell put back

5 grade 1 frosties

official test date is fri 30th may    

so am i 2dp2dt?? is that right?

i have had a few mild cramps today

lisag1995 ~ have u re-tested ? i didnt realise u were on here! good luck

em x


----------



## TQ (Aug 16, 2007)

TracyM said:


> Tupperware Have you tested yet, all may not be over yet.


Not tested yet, but I'm 100% certain that if my temp has dropped then AF is on her way. I woke up yesterday with loads of new spots and started getting a bit of AF-type cramping last night so not at all surprised. I've done lots of research and there is nothing that suggests a temperature drop in the later stages of a 2ww is anything other than AF coming.

I probably won't bother testing - agreed I will try tomorrow if AF hasn't arrived when I wake up and my temp has miraculously gone back up - but really not holding out any hope now. It's my first try so not too upset - just a bit disappointed as my whole family are going to be together at the start of June for my dad and sister's birthdays and I really, really wanted to give them a special birthday present with some BFP news. But never mind. Maybe I'll get to do it for my mum's birthday at the end of June instead!! 

Also worried that my cycle will either be postponed due to the cyst or that it will fall while I'm away on a work course that I can't get out of. If AF can hold off till tomorrow I might just be ok....

Thanks for your thoughts - it is appreciated.


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Tupperware Queen - Your temp rises when AF is on it's way does it not??


----------



## TQ (Aug 16, 2007)

Normally an elevated temp happens after ovulation for at least 10 days.  For a pregnancy to be positive it's usually at least 18.  There might be a dip at implantation, but usually it drops again just before AF arrives.  The progesterone that thickens the lining causes the elevation, so when there is no implantation, the progesterone stops getting produced and then the lining sheds.  So a low temperature either indicates a drop in progesterone production - which is a bad thing in the luteal phase anyway - or the start of the next cycle.

Still no sign of AF (checking hourly ) so hopeful day 1 is tomorrow...


----------



## lisag1995 (May 10, 2008)

still going strong no pee-stick   here today so doing well.... With being on the 2ww is it ok to have   ?  as its been a while and bf is finding this hard!!! been reading about temps going down when AF is ment to start but i feel like my face is burning!!!

iwannabigbelly hope ur doing well not long to go now!! yes i tested early i got a  but im going to the doctors next week to get them to check as well to make sure!!! So fingers and legs crossed!! Im just hoping this wont be a chemical pg as i dont think i could will my self on for another one......  ....

Whippet yep a Stirling or Falkirk baby but sooo   for 2!! But then id be greatfull for one.

Tupperware Queen i have my legs crossed for you and im  that theres no sign of the dreaded !!

Good luck Sam for Tuesday!!!  

Good luck to any1 testing in the week i wish u all


----------



## Minion1 (Dec 12, 2007)

Hi Everyone 

Am also on my 2WW.  Had EC on 09th May 08  and ET on 12th May 08.  Due to test on 26th May 08.    

I've just had some cramps in the abdominal area and I  vomited  on Saturday night, but am not sure if that was food poisoning or OHSS.  I recovered from it quite quickly. I've been tempted to do a pregnancy test so badly and couldn't wait any longer today,  so I did one and it come out negative but then about 5 Min's later when me and my DH looked at the test again we could see a faint positive.  

Am not sure what to believe,  because I don't have any symptoms and I was also thinking the trigger shot might still be in my system? What do you guys think? 

I have been pregnant twice before but lost them both. They were both ectopic pregnancies and with both of them, I had full on symptoms.  

Do you think I tested too early?  I can't bear another week not knowing for sure.  Am already mentally thinking that it is going to be a BFN.  

Love Cartman


----------



## lisag1995 (May 10, 2008)

HI Cartman i would say u have tested way to early.... i tested early but on day 9 of the ET. but the trigger shot can still be in ur system for up to 14 days which i didnt know about. So give it aleast another week or try ur best to hold on!!!!  Good luck for a


----------



## Minion1 (Dec 12, 2007)

Thanks Lisag1995

I think i'll wait until the middle of next week and I might test again.  I know I should wait but am just being really impatient...I just so want this to work and I hope it does for all of us...


----------



## Henna (Apr 19, 2007)

hi everybody
Sorry that it has been a while, done my test and it was  .
good luck everyone
Henna xx


----------



## oak (Aug 21, 2006)

henna      

vic
xx


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Henna so sorry honey   

whippet x


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Henna I'm really sorry   

sarah x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Daisy* ~ oh hun, I'm so terribly sorry......really so sad for you both 

*Henna* ~ so sorry to see your news too....take good care and big hugs 

*TQ* ~ how are you getting on hun......really hoping AF stays away  

*Sarah* ~ you're far too early to get an accurate result hun.....there have been people on here who have tested BFN on day 13 and still got BFPs! (((hugs)))



babydreams219 said:


> The trigger shot leaves your body by 10 days.


This kind of depends on how much you have and it also varies form person to person.....he's a bit from the 2ww FAQ:

_*How long before HCG is out of my system?*
The HCG injection can stay in your body for approx 10-14 days but obviously we all eliminate the drugs from our systems at different rates. As a very basic approximation, 1000iu of pregnyl eliminated from body per day so gives you a rough idea._

Hi *Kirsty, Kitty, Tracy, Em and Cartman* ~ welcome to the thread. *Cartman*, I think you need to wait a few more days hun  Loads of luck to you all     
*
Hi Whippet *~ hope you are doing ok and loooking forward to your scan 

*Hopeful J *~ well done on getting your BFP confirmed hun....congratulations 

Congratulations *Jessie and Lisa * ~ be very happy and healthy  

Take care all, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Henna- so sorry to hear your news


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

Henna   So sorry.

I think it's already all over for me....as I started light spotting today. I feel AF on way.  

It was our first try...not sure If I can do this again. It's really tough.


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

Are you hanging in there Samj??  Your almost there!  Your really strong to hold out and not test

Lolalocks and CLB78   any news


----------



## swoo (Apr 22, 2008)

Henna - so sorry   

Babydreams -    hoping AF is not on its way for you and its just implantation spottting   

Swoo x


----------



## TQ (Aug 16, 2007)

This one is definitely all over for me - got proper bleeding last night.  Have booked in for my next cycle this morning so start again on Wednesday.  Well - assuming there isn't actually a cyst.  The dr this morning was next to useless and just told me to take nurofen! 

Good luck to all of you still waiting.  I really hope you all get some great news.

I'll be back in a couple of weeks I hope!


----------



## JoJo Stevens (Jun 14, 2004)

Hi All,

So sorry to hear your news Henna, hope you're doing OK.   Tupperware Queen, you're so brave getting back onto it next week - good for you! Good luck BabyDreams.  Cartman, we test on the same day - fingers crossed!  

I have felt loads of cramps and pains this time round, so really not sure whats going on inside?!  Has anyone else had pain low down?  A couple were so sharp it took my breath away, I thought I'd done myself an injury! 

Into week two now... if I do test early, I will try my best to hold out til Friday (Monday OTD). 

Lots of positive thoughts to all of you testing this week.  

Jo


----------



## TracyM (Jan 10, 2008)

So sorry  HENNA and TUPPERWARE.

BABY  Hope those AF pains dont come to anything, though I must say I know how you are feeling. I started with them last night as well. Fingers crossed for both of us.  

Good luck to everyone else waiting to test soon.

TracyM


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Jo - I had the very sharp pains on Saturday that was day 10 for me I thought by yesterday I would have AF as I thought this was embies making there way back out but I haven't! I had such a belly ache last night and the bottom of my back was really achey last night too is that a good thing?? Is it a good thing that AF hasn't appeared and it doesn't feel like it is or is progesterone giving me false hope?  

Tupperware -       You ARE brave going straight in again next week is this a FET you are doing next week ? cause I am hoping I can just go on to do my next FET too 

sarah xxx


----------



## JoJo Stevens (Jun 14, 2004)

Hi Sarah

Bottom of my back is aching (on and off too).  Cyclogest is a devil but haven't had these symptoms before with progesterone, so am hoping and praying  

Good luck!

Jo


----------



## TQ (Aug 16, 2007)

LOL - the bottom of my back is agony today too - no idea why - thought I'd slept badly!  And I've been having weird pains in my lower abdomen for over a week - it makes you wonder what the fertility drugs are doing to us!  Hope it turns out to be good news for you though.

I've been doing IUI so going to try a medicated cycle this month. 

I really don't feel at all brave - I knew the first cycle was bound to fail so am just relieved it's over and I can start again.  Only a bit disappointed I didn't get to analyse the HPT lines in the end!!  Hopefully next month...

In fact, after yesterday's disappointment, I'm feeling really positive and happy today.  I think it's good to pick yourself up and brush yourself down as quickly as possible rather than wallowing in the whys and wherefores.  And this is coming from someone who used to suffer from debilitating depression and knows how to wallow!!

Lots of babydust to you girls.


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

Tupperware Queen    so sorry to hear your news but it's great you have already got yourself up and your moving on.  See you back here in a couple weeks! 

Hi JoJo  hope you don't go   on your second week!  ( i did) ha ha

Tracy M     hope your just having implantation pains.  I have to say this spotting/cramping at the end of the 2ww really complicates things!  You start to obscess over FF and find out if other people with the same symptoms still got BFP's. I will just keep testing till test day. You never know.  I'm still in shock we made embryos!  I think adoption would be next.... don't want to keep throwing money at something that may not work. ??

   Good luck to everyone...... we need some BFP's !


----------



## iwannabigbelly (Nov 22, 2007)

hi girls

i am in so much pain. i waiting for a home visit fromt the doctor. my lower back is killing me and all the way round the front aswell.

i can barely walk, i have to hold on to things to get round the house

any ideas??

a worried em x

i am 3dp2dt


----------



## eknowles (Apr 17, 2008)

Hello ladies 
could i please join thread as i am now on 2ww currently cd14 of 28 day cycle.  

many thanks 
em


----------



## JoJo Stevens (Jun 14, 2004)

iwannabigbelly said:


> hi girls
> 
> i am in so much pain. i waiting for a home visit fromt the doctor. my lower back is killing me and all the way round the front aswell.
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry to hear you're in so much pain. Sounds like you've done the right thing and called the Dr. Not being at all medical I can't really offer any advice, I'm sorry!  Hope you feel better soon.

Jo


----------



## Kirsty (Kan1) (May 15, 2008)

Thank you for letting me join the list, I really appreciate being able to hear about other peoples experiences, especially as it is all so new and bewildering.  I think that despite my test being nextWednesday that I already know it has not worked .  I had awful AF pains last wed and thurdsay (day 5 and 6) after ET.  I was ok Friday and started spotting dark spots on saturday but they changed in the afternoon to brighter fresher spots.  Sunday was dark but light but I suspect that saturday was quite telling.  I have cried for about two days despite the fact that I know the success rates and knew I had only a limited chance.  I cant seem to get my head round it.  I had two good embies and I could not keep them safe and sound just makes me feel a bit of a let down. 

I have to go to the hospital wednesday fro them to tell me what I already know.  Is this jsut becasue its my first time that it all seems confusing?

Kirsty


----------



## Hopeful J (May 7, 2008)

Kan1 try not to be too downhearted hun as you never know! Alot of ladies seem to be bleeding/spotting around this time xx



Hi to all the new ladies 


blood test today to see if i'm still pg, keep your fingers crossed for me xxxxxx


----------



## swoo (Apr 22, 2008)

Kan1 - like hopeful says lots of ladies get spotting, also AF pains on days 5 & 6 are not always negative things, it could be implantation pains, a lot of ladies also get them.  Try to stay positive    

Hopeful - your OTD is the day after mine, so we are about the same I think.  Good luck with your bloods today I'm waiting for my GP to phone to see if they will do bloods for me, as my symptoms keep changing and I keep worrying.  How are you doing?

Iwannabigbelly - hope things are ok and the doc sorts you out   

   to everyone else for BFPs.

Swoo x


----------



## iwannabigbelly (Nov 22, 2007)

hi all

well doctor came and i have done something to a muscle in my lower back so have been given some painkillers

he said it isnt anything to do with IVF, which is good

so i am still in pain, but gotts get on with it

em x


----------



## Lolalocks (Mar 6, 2006)

End of the road for me ladies.  BFN again.  Exactly the same happened this cycle as last with embies doing well up until day of ET when only 2 out of the 7 left.  The hospital say they wouldn't do further investigations until we had had 3 cycles - they don't seem to consider that we have real hearts and not hearts of iron.  They obviously also think we've all won the lottery.  Good luck to all of you left to test and massive hugs and love to all in the same situation as me.
LL xx


----------



## Hopeful J (May 7, 2008)

Hey Swoo, 

I dont feel any different! lower abdomin feels a bit 'tough' but could be imagining that. Not very 'hopeful' i'm afraid, just waiting for blood results tomorrow now! 

How you feeling hun?

xxx


----------



## swoo (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi Hopeful - good luck with your bloods tomorrow - I see you get another BFP on your test, so all should be fine    for you.

I've got sore (.)(.) on and off and pains in my pelvic area some quite sharp and not very nice and also feeling sick most of the time.  Yet with all these syptoms I am still worrying and having to do a HPT every other day just to make.  What am I like   Can't wait until the scan to put my mind at rest.

Take care Swoo x


----------



## jessieG1975 (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

I just wanted to say so sorry for those who have had a bfn this week   

I also wanted to add, there is a lot of talk in here at the moment about AF pains and spotting.  Girls, PLEASE try not to worry about them.  I had AF pains last time, and got a BFP.  As some of you know, I got a BFP 7 days before OTD this time, and I've had AF pains, and light spotting as well.  I tested again today, and it's still a BFP, thats 5 days since I first tested, so think it's going to be OK.  My OTD isn't until Wednesday.  When I had a BFN, I had no AF pains or spotting, so I was glad when I had them this time.  I just wanted to stress this to you, please don't Igive up hope     AF pains can be implantation pains, followed by your womb thickening up in preparation for a pregnancy. Theres a lot written about cramping being an early pregnancy symptom  

I'm sure we'll see some more BFP's soon!


----------



## TracyM (Jan 10, 2008)

Lolalocks  so sorry about your news. I know what you mean though about them thinking youve won the lottery.  not!!!

Iwannabigbelly  pleased to hear its only muscle pain, bet your so relieved.

Kan1  1st IVF is very confusing, I spent loads of time on this site and everything I learned was from here, thanks to all the advice and support from others in the same position.
One thing I have learnt, especially on this thread is..... its not all over till its over. Keep your fingers crossed and hope for the best. Lots of girls have bleeding/spotting and are convinced its over when it isnt.

Hi Em welcome to the house of madness

Babydreams  please dont give up yet. We,re having same symptoms and I wont give up till OTD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hello to everyone else, hope your not going too mad this week.


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

Jessie G  Thanks for your    positivity!!!  

Lola...  so sorry to hear your news.  We are thinking of you!

Hopeful... Hope your results come back quickly!! Relax ( yeah right) ha ha

Iwanna....are the pain killers kicking in?? Hope so! 

Kan1 Im going through the same things ...Started brown disch and cramps...   Scary and has made me   

Take care everyone


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

babydreams - Please don't cry     I think I have done enough of that for the whole of the ladies in their 2ww!!      

I've had a few AF pains this afternoon but still no bleeding 

    to all of us 

sarah x


----------



## Hopeful J (May 7, 2008)

THanks [email protected] Babydreams,  i just want to know whats going on in my body! If i've failed then i'll be upset but at least then i'll know and can move on (and have a big old drink!) 

     to all 

Saze whens your OTD hun? 

xxx


----------



## This year..... (Apr 26, 2008)

Afternoon all - I have caved - can I go on the list as well please - OTD 2nd June - not a cat in you know wheres chance I will make it that far - already tested today to make sure the trigger has gone which it has.

This is our 2nd round with 2 blasts put back this morning - one was hatching the other not to far behind. And 2 frosties which was a nice surprise.

Under strict instructions from the embryologist to do nothing nada nowt for the next two weeks - not allowed to walk to dogs or anything - had 2 excellent 3 dayers put back last time and that didn't work so she wants to give it the best shot she can this time - on every support drug under the sun. And sure to be going mad by about Thursday.

Good luck all.

Kate


----------



## yvonne1608 (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Just received the dreaded phone call BFN !  I knew it was over at the weekend tho as started bleeding ... not just spotting... Congrats to all those with BFP ,   to those like me have rec'd a BFN and     to those still waiting to test.

Yvonne x


----------



## lisag1995 (May 10, 2008)

Hi everyone well the pee-stick  were at my house this morning!!! i couldnt help myself!   But still have got a  so i have got the doctors tomorrow for a blood test!!!

 Iwannabigbelly how u feeling now?? have the pain carmed down? my fingers are crossed for u... 

Tupperware Queen im so sorry   i hope next time is a sucess and ill be thinking of you.x 

Hi babydreams219 how you feeling?? anymore spotting  hope it goes ok and its a  for you.


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hopeful J my OTD is saturday but I am going to be testing on wednesday which is day 14 because I return back to work on nights on thursday and it obviously mucks up getting the first thing in the morning wee but I will obviously still test on OTD as well 

sarah x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*TQ* ~ really sorry to see your news hun......many hugs and lots of luck for Weds. Hoping there's no cyst 

*Lolalocks* ~ many hugs to you too.......so unfair 

*Yvonne* ~ sorry you got a BFN too hun....too many today. Sending lots of hugs your way 

*Em* ~ hope your back is feeling better soon....ouch sounds painful 

*Hi Em and Kate* ~ welcome to the thread and loads of luck to you both  

*Kirsty* ~ hang in there hun....those symptoms could be anything. Everything crossed for you  
*
Babydreams, Swoo, Sarah, Jessie, Jo and Cartman* ~ hope you are all ok 

*Hopeful* ~ hope your bloods show fab levels 

*Lisa* ~ good luck for your bloods tomorrow too 

Just going to post the AF pains and BFPs link again....it can be reassuring for those who are having pains 

*BFP ~ AF Pains during 2WW:* http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37504.0;viewResults

Take care all, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## Kirsty (Kan1) (May 15, 2008)

Thanks for all of your support.  I am due to test on Wednesday and I did the thing you all say we shouldnt do early.  Just tested on a First Response Wee stick and I got two lines (one is really faint but I am not imagining it, it definitely isnt blank).  I am not banking on it yet (she lied!) I will do another tomorrow morning and then blood test wednesday but I better not get smashed tonight which was going to be the plan to make me feel better.  Darent tell DP he wll probably think I am building my hopes up and should wait for the test.  OMG feeling excited again. 

I it works out for all of us be it this time or next    

Kirsty


----------



## This year..... (Apr 26, 2008)

Hi kan1 - not to get your hopes up too far but  have not had a second line on a FR - (even a faint one) - I think cautious congrats are in order.

Kate


----------



## oak (Aug 21, 2006)

Yvonne - sending you lots of   

congrats to those getting BFP's

vic
xx


----------



## iwannabigbelly (Nov 22, 2007)

hi all

i have been given some painkillers and they have kicked in

is anyone watching the babyrace programme on sky three? all about different fertility treatments, very interesting

em x


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

All over for me.  ....It was just brown spotting until I got home...........  AF is full force.  And yesterday was my dog's one year anniversary since she passed     And it even gets better.....Found out my friend is 12 weeks pregnant ( found out by accident not by her)  and we even spent last week together along with her texting me all day yesterday saying not to worry about the bleeding ETC...... What a horrific day yesterday turned into. 

However thank heaven's for my DH. The sweetest most caring man in the world....so lucky to have him.

haven't called the family yet....don' even want to go there.. if we ever attempt this again it will be in complete secrecy ( except for FF) 

I want my embies back


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yvonne    Take care of yourself

I wanna...glad your feeling better  


Kan1 hope this is the one for you!  

Lisa G...I am still in shock you got a positive so early    Well done


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

babydreams219 -     I'm really sorry 

I tested again today on Day 13 the test didn't even show the control line, that was the one from the hospital so maybe it was telling me something DON'T TEST EARLY!!! I know deep down it's going to be a BFN    I'm getting pains in my ovaries never both at the same time but it's the same pain any ideas?? 

sarah x


----------



## TracyM (Jan 10, 2008)

Babydreams  So so sorry to hear your news. Glad you have a good DH for support. Dont really know what else I can say other than thinking of you.

TracyM


----------



## iwannabigbelly (Nov 22, 2007)

yvonne1608-hugs sweetheart     

babydreams219-hugs to you too honey      

lizzyb-i am getting better thanks, loads better than yesterday, no af pains yet which is good

saze1982-goodluck with your test tomorrow  

Kan1-OMG i really hope this is it for you, i will cautiously congrat you!!! 

Lisag1995-huge congrats honey on bfp, sending u loads of glue!! what time is your docs app? when will u get results? i bet the suspense is doing your head in!! well it is me!! i wanna know!!   

love and dust to everyone else

em x  4dp2dt ( 10 days till OTD/embies 6 days old)


----------



## JoJo Stevens (Jun 14, 2004)

Babydreams, so sorry to hear your news. Am thinking about you and sincerely hope that next time is your time. 

My oldest friend is about as subtle as a brick, she says she found it so hard to tell me she was pregnant, so she decided not to make a big deal of it, and just announce it in front of everyone so its not awkward. Awkward for who exactly? I would have far preferred her to take me to one side and just quietly tell me so I could prepare and also say congratulations meaningfully. I guess in hers and your friends defence, they just don't know what to say.

I feel really 'flat' today, I always find the second week so much harder than the first. Off to visit my sister in law tonight, who had baby number *5 * the same day as we had our ET. I don't begrudge her at all (ok a bit) but it seems so unfair! She doesn't know about our situation, so will kick off with the usual 'don't you think you two ought to start a family' with my general response 'one day, we're so busy at the moment' rubbish!

Hope everyone's ok.

Jo x


----------



## TracyM (Jan 10, 2008)

Please help, can someone reassure me.
I done something stupid.
Have been taking Gestone injections every other day, and just got a letter from consultant today with doses of medications on, and it says I should have been taking 1ml, half the vial. But I,ve been injecting all of it, 2mls.
No one ever told me what dose to inject, I just assumed to inject the whole lot.
I,m due to test on 24th, but have been doing so already and getting negatives. 

Have I damaged my chances by overdosing? What does the Gestone do?
I am too scared to ring clinic.

TracyM


----------



## iwannabigbelly (Nov 22, 2007)

hi tracyM

i really dont know anything about these injections, u really should phone your clinic, i know u r scared but u need to, please phone them.

i dont know what gestone does, have u googled it?

take care hun and let us know what the clinic say once u have phoned them                  

em x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Haven't read back yet so I'll catch up properly later 

Tracy ~ please call your clinic hun......they will be able to give you some reassurance and make you feel a bit better.

I'm sure you'll be absolutely fine (((hugs)))

Let us know what they say to you 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Tracy call the clinic honey you havent done anything wrong they should have been very clear what they wanted you to do, until you all you will keep blaming yourself here and you did nothing wrong but you neerd to speak to them for advice. Good luck honey  

whippet x


----------



## oak (Aug 21, 2006)

tracey - you've got me worried now as we've been on gestone and taking the whole vial!! just phoned DH and he's sure they told us to take the whole thing!...hoping the lady on the phone may have been wrong..have you phoned the clinic?

vic
xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Please don't worry Vic....doses can really vary from person to person 

xxx


----------



## SamJ (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi

Sadly not meant to be this time. had  

Sam  
x


----------



## TracyM (Jan 10, 2008)

So sorry to have worried anyone.
Have googled it and it says up to 2mls can be taken every day, and I,m only taking it everyother day, so cant be overdosing. As its progesterone too much can only be a good thing.
I only have two more doses to take before OTD so will probably just ride it out.
I,m too much of a coward to ring clinic and anyway theres not a lot they can do now.

TracyM


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Samj so sorry honey    

whippet x


----------



## TracyM (Jan 10, 2008)

Samj   so sorry to hear news, hope you have plenty of support and recover soon.


----------



## oak (Aug 21, 2006)

sam -


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

samJ really thinking about you, you have been a great suppot to me over this cycle and I hope we can carry on being a great support for each other during this sad time

I have tested again today and it came up not pregnant!!   It's definately a BFN for me too I don't have any symptoms and this is day 13 for me it would have shown so I need to look forward on to the next cycle 

sarah xx


----------



## iwannabigbelly (Nov 22, 2007)

there is a bit on this morning programme on ivf right this minute


----------



## JoJo Stevens (Jun 14, 2004)

Sam and Sarah  

Jo x


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Good Luck to everyone else on there 2ww and hopefully I will join you all again soon xxxxxxxxx

sarah xxxxx


----------



## iwannabigbelly (Nov 22, 2007)

sam and sarah take care sweethearts                                

i feel for you both

em x x x


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

SAm    So sorry to hear your news.

Take care everyone and thanks for the support


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

Saze....your confusing me   your test date says the 24th...... it's far too early?? or am I missing something?


----------



## Hopeful J (May 7, 2008)

Sam and Sarah so sorry for your news  

xxxxx


----------



## iwannabigbelly (Nov 22, 2007)

hi girls

i think i am a serial poster now!! but i am off work till 30th may so u r gonna have to just put up with me!!! 

last night i watched a programme on sky three (sky channel 108 and digital 11) called The Baby Race. i missed the first half, it was on from 9pm-10pm and is about all different tx with women from all walks of life. very interesting.

it is on tonight aswell same channel 8pm-9pm, i dont know if it is last nights repeat or a new one. and not sure if it on again next week. just checked this weeks tv mag and cant see it apart from last night and tonight.

i tried searching sky three website but with no joy

just thought u would all like to know

any thoughts from anyone who saw it??

em x


----------



## Kirsty (Kan1) (May 15, 2008)

Sam & Sarah, I am so sorry to hear your news


----------



## jessieG1975 (Mar 1, 2007)

Sam and Sarah,  so sorry to read about your news.  I really wish you both a successful outcome next time    

I'm having a bit of a wobble today.  If anyone is considering testing early, think twice.  I thought I was OK, tested last Thursday and got a BFP, I used a clearblue digital.  Any way, since testing I have developed a fear of having a chemical pregnancy, so I have been testing every day with digitals since Thursday, they have all come back 'pregnant'.  

While I was at my moms today, I found a test from my last cycle that my friend stole from her work.as it was in date, I did it, and there was absolutely no line on the test! I panicked, and went to the chemist to buy a digital, only they didn't have any, so I bought first response, used it, and I could not see a line again! So, I did the other first response an hour later, and still no line!  In a real panic, I went to a different chemist and bought a digital, and it came back 'pregnant'! Whats going on? Am I pg or not? Is it just because I test during the day and my wee was too diluted for the line to show? Or are digital tests naff? 

Sorry for the big me post, but I'm going mad here! DH doesn't even know I've tested, so can't talk to him about it, I've spend sooooooooooo much money on tests today, I've lost the plot! My OTD is tomorrow, any advice girls?

Thanks,

Jess


----------



## lisalondon (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi

Can I join too.  I am 5 days post ET and have been feeling really positive up until today when I now feel really depressed and I'm hoping that it isn't AF.  I am due to test on May 28th and it feels a life time away!


----------



## Hopeful J (May 7, 2008)

jUst got blood results. BFN for me


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

jessieG do one more test tomorrow morning with your first thing in the morning pee!! During the day pee at an early stage WILL be too dilute to test with at this stage!! use a first response first thing in the morning 

Ladies I spke to the hospital and they have said to me that I am not allowed to give up yet they said they have a 17 day past ET test rule for a reason!! SO I've to test on saturday as lots of their patients get BFN's right up until 17days so I will not ose 100% faith yet but I also will be able to cope when it comes up BFN 

sarah x


----------



## luckyinluv (May 11, 2008)

So sorry to hear your news hopeful, I know how you must be feeling now...


----------



## eknowles (Apr 17, 2008)

hello ladies 
Jess - don't really know what to say regards the tests.. never heard this before fingers crossed it is a possitive.  

hopeful - so sorry to hear news reading posts really thought it would work out well for you 

well i'm a little   this time last month had sharp pains in ovary area.  not had this months but had sore (.)(.) no over signs for ovulation as yet and am on cd15.  although saying that didn't have af last month so obviously wasn't ov pains?!?  ARGH it drives you mad all this  
em


----------



## JoJo Stevens (Jun 14, 2004)

So sorry Hopeful, its so heart breaking. x

Hope you get a positive in the morning Jess!  Everything crossed for you Sarah.  

Hey Lisa, you sound exactly how I feel today. Not a happy bunny! Keep going hun xx


----------



## Hopeful J (May 7, 2008)

Hi ladies, 

thanks   i honestly feel much better now i actually know whats going on as i kind of resigned myself to a bfn after all the bleeding last week.

Going to try again though, was my 1st try so i'm still optimistic and there's been some really horrible news today (i work on tower bridge road where a young girl that works next door was killed today in a tragic accident  ) so i really cant be too down hearted as there's people who are so much worse off then me. 

Onwards and upwards hey! 

Good luck the rest of the ladies! xxxxx


----------



## sunfizz (May 4, 2005)

Hello all, here we go again.  EC yesterday: 12 eggs, 7 embryos - they don't get graded until tomorrow, so I'm sending them good vibes to grow, grow, grow.  Going for a day 3 ET so gearing up positive thoughts for Thursday, with OTD 4th June - good grief, will I stay sane?  AF arrived 11dpt last time round, so hoping she's gone off on holiday this time and won't be back for a visit.

Hopeful - sorry to hear your news.  It'll get easier with time, honestly, and you'll find the strength to do whatever is right for you next.  And yes, there are people worse off - but you're allowed to feel rubbish when Tx doesn't work.

Good luck to everyone else still waiting.


----------



## lisalondon (Apr 8, 2008)

Hopeful - Thats dreadful news about accident on tower bridge road. I live around the corner and wondered why there was so much traffic around.  I guess they must have closed the road.

News like that really does put a perspective on things doesnt it. I need to snap out of my blue mood.....

Good luck with everything


----------



## Kirsty (Kan1) (May 15, 2008)

Well, I did another one (pee test) and again had a faint double line this morning showing a faintly positive result.  Told DP just incase I let it slip and he told me not to get my hopes up (always the pragmatist!)  Have so far spent most of the day trying to find out what other reasons I could get a false positive from, I hope they dont check the internet usage today at work or I am busted (no-one knows we are trying yet)!  I can't concentrate and I still feel pretty sore around my tummy button at the moment.  I need to concentrate on doing some work rather than regular loo trips just to check....Think I am going mad.  Is everyone completely focussed on this and cant get down to normality, or is that just because I have ne experience of what is happening?

Saw the dreadful news on the internet earlier about the bus, as you say it does put things into perspective


kirsty


----------



## Hopeful J (May 7, 2008)

Yeah Lisa, they shut off tower bridge road from tanner street right up to past the premier inn, its so sad, that poor girls parents   


Definately put life into perspective for me and will definately try again. Follow up appointment next tuesday an i want to start again asap. (besides a medium told my mum that i'd crack it in sept/oct which would round about the time i'd have the next treatment so i kind of thought i'd fail at this one anyway, i would NEVER normally listen to those things but she taped it and it was very strange!)  

Just feel so much beter now i know, does that seem mean? the feeling of not knowing what was going on in my body as crazy!

I really wish you ladies well on your cycles and i will still be loitering and checking on your progress!       

xxxxxx


----------



## yvonne1608 (Apr 18, 2008)

Hopeful, 
Sorry to hear you had a BFN


----------



## oak (Aug 21, 2006)

hopeful -    

vic
xx


----------



## luckyinluv (May 11, 2008)

Hi Kirsty, 

I  know exacty what you mean about being completly distracted by the whole 2ww.  I am on 10dpet and so far all looks good, no sign of AF   

Official test day 22/5   

Cant hold an intelligent conversation with anyone anymore  

Good luck to all who are still on the wait!


----------



## ceepee (Apr 4, 2005)

Hi Ladies  Please can I join you! I'm starting to go slowly mad and even tho I am not testing for 6 more days I feel like I am about to come on!!! This wait is sooo hard (as you know!!) so I thought this might make it easier 

Cxx

ps, testing 26th May. Have got 2 packets of tests at the ready as I KNOW I will test early, lol


----------



## TracyM (Jan 10, 2008)

So sorry HOPEFUL  really thought youd made it.

Sarah... I,m same boat as you. Keep testing and getting negs. Thought it would have shown by now. Resigned myself to another failure even though I test on Sat. Least its easier to accept when you have plenty of warning.

Have started thinking about DE now. Cant keep pulling out money for only 5% chances.
Having a plan for future helps with dissappointment.

Hope you two, HOPEFUL and SARAH are able to plan for future too.

Anyway Sarah, let us know what happens on Saturday, and I will too.

TracyM


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Thanks TracyM it does make it easier being resigned to the fact that it is going to be negative I didn't know about the FET taking longer to show on a test!! Still no sign of AF!!!  Good luck and I hope it's going to be a late BFP for you 

sarah xxx


----------



## Mary M (Sep 11, 2004)

Evening ladies
sorry Hopeful and other ladies on the BFN,sending you lots of      

Jess I would check what peer support says ladies on there have lots of experience I assume that the digital picks up quicker than the other tests. I really wish you the best of luck and   .

tommorrow is my OTD and this is it if it doesn't work this time thats the end of the line for us so as you can imagine I am a bag of nerves.......tested on 6dpt and got a BFN but hopefully tommorrow the blood test will pick it up.....I am feeling like crap I have been physically sick today and have had af pains this pm...I am praying that this is a good sign or maybe this is just me being nervous......

DandE - you test tommorrow too I wish you the best of luck...let me know how you get on honey.

Night all 
  
Mary


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

mary m

good luck hun & i hope time passes quickly for you now


----------



## eknowles (Apr 17, 2008)

good luck for tomorrow mary have fingers and toes crossed for you!! 
em


----------



## Kirsty (Kan1) (May 15, 2008)

I am testing at hospital tomorrow too.  Good luck to you all hope tomorrow is our lucky day , especially fr you Mary.  Get a good night sleep if you can.
All the best

Kirsty


----------



## mary1971 (May 3, 2008)

good luck for tomoro mary.
xx


----------



## waitingfor2 (Jun 27, 2004)

Hi Ladies,
Can I join you and ask a question?
My test date is thursday but I gave in today and did an early test - which was negative. Is there any chance this could be wrong? I have no symptoms (although oddly I did last week) and am pretty convinced it's negative but wonder whether it's too early to completely give up?
Good luck to everyone testing soon. 
Ruth


----------



## SamJ (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi

Would just like to say, thank you for all your good wishes before test, it wasnt meant to be, and will be back seeing our  consultant on the 20 June. 

To the gals who have yet to test this week, hoping all your dreams come true, and as a member on here said , hope that my   will make room for someone's  

Sam
x


----------



## iwannabigbelly (Nov 22, 2007)

ruth-welcome

i am at barts/nfc aswell!!

small world

em x x


----------



## Littlefish (May 16, 2008)

Hi All,

Hope you don't mind me joining but I'm def mad now and its only day 7 post egg transfer! Medicated FET this time and 2nd 2 ww but def worse this time.
Don't know when I will test - I know I won't believe any result til proper date but have been given 31st May which is 18 days after putting my little hopefuls in! 
Can anyone tell me exactly what the effects of cyclogest are? How do you know whats side effects and whats not? Its all so bl***y confusing!!

Sending everyone lots of     

Littlefish 
PS how do you blow bubbles? Still new to all this!


----------



## lisag1995 (May 10, 2008)

Just a quick message i got my results back from doctors today and my HCG level is 102!!!!! so im nearly 4 weeks pg!!!

   to every1 who got BFN im so sorry it didnt work for u and i hope u get through this hard time and be 10000x stronger the next time dont give up..        to u all.x.x

Thanks to every1 who has been asking for me it makes me feel so much more at ease i really couldnt have coped with the 2ww without u!!!.x.x


----------



## Mary M (Sep 11, 2004)

Good Morning ladies Just got results   am so delighted.....anyhow I hope you have a good day

Love and hugs
Mary


----------



## iwannabigbelly (Nov 22, 2007)

wwooooooooooooooo hoooooooooooooooooooooooooo

congrats MaryM on your 

and also liasag1995 (but u know how pleased i am for you, my pm buddy)

this is such a lucky thread

i do hope it is me soon

my back is a little better today, not a lot but it is getting easier, well at least i am not agonising over every twinge and pain and comparing it to pregnancy

em x x x x x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Congratulations MAry M, that's fantastic news


----------



## jessieG1975 (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi everyone,
I did a digital this morning and it said not pregnant  I'm absolutely devastated.  I told DH that I tested early, and he wasn't happy with me.  I feel so bad that I lied to him, that I was pg, and now I'm not,also that I told him, I should have kept my big mouth shut.  He's gone to work now and I've never felt so empty and alone as \i do right now.  Don't know how much more of this I can cope with, I was sure this was going to be our time. I guess I have had a chemical pregnancy.  To any one thinking about testing early, I would really urge you to wait as this really hurts.

I hope that my news is the only bad news today, wishing you all the best of luck

love Jess


----------



## iwannabigbelly (Nov 22, 2007)

hi jess

  

do u think it may be worth just getting one more test to make sure, incase the one you used this mornig was dodgy? i am not trying to get your hopes up but if u have had bfp's and now a bfn. it is either ehat u say a chemical or maybe a duff test. try i different brand of test maybe 

well just a thought!!

thinking of you

em x


----------



## jessieG1975 (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi Em,
I've done 2 more tests, all digital, from different boxes, all three have said 'not pregnant' so it's definatly all over  

xx


----------



## luckyinluv (May 11, 2008)

Morning ladies, 

huge congratulations mary and lisa!  You must both be so excited!  

So sorry to hear how your morning is going Jessie, doesnt help when DH does not understand... 

My morning has gone really bad on me too.  Woke with familiar AF back ache at 3am and noticed pink come away on toilet paper.  14 Dpet, dead on time it looks like AF is arriving!  

Hopefully my sad news will make room for someone else out there testing on my day!


----------



## iwannabigbelly (Nov 22, 2007)

jess and luckinluv really am so sad for you, i wish i had a magic wand and could give everyone a special gift, just like bruce almighty!!

take care sweethearts    

em x x x x x x x x x x x x x x


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

Jessie G....    So sorry this happened to you. I could feel your pain when you said how you were feeling.  DH is just dealing with all of his emotions too.  I'm so sorry.....thinking of you.  Tonight you can talk and have a good cuddle.

Samj and Hopeful     So sorry to hear your news.  

OAK    hoping you get your BFP today!

MAryM and Lisa G    WELL DONE GIRLS! 

As for me still dealing with the BFN...... So sad ...want to rewind time to transfer day...  Horrific period pain!!!  

Take care everyone and good luck to our new 2ww's


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Jessie G - I'm not trying to get your hopes up but please don't use the digital  it only detects HCG over 50 I went and checked at the chemist yesterday before buyin deciding going to buy first response the Digital is too harsh there is no inbetween with it so it is pants as far as I am concerned and we should be banned from using them while on tx cause NOT PREGNANT is to harsh to see.        Go and get a first response hun xxxx

Congratulations to everyone with a  

sarah x


----------



## Kirsty (Kan1) (May 15, 2008)

Well I have been up to the hospita for my blood test, they have told me they will ring between lunchtime and 4 O'clock!!!!!!  Just  to add to the agony!!!!

The nurse did not sound very hopeful when I said I had pains and had been spotting for most of the week.  Now I just have to wait and hope, if it is negative I will learn the lesson not to use the pee stick tests and build  my hopes up.  I supect that the positives on the test were the remains of the HCG injection swimming round my body and not a true PG.  I feel sick and I have some really important meetings on this morning, I need to get a grip today.  

Congratulations to Lisa  and Mary

Sam, Hopeful, Jesse, I hope you are ok, so sorry to hear your news


----------



## swoo (Apr 22, 2008)

JessieG - I agree with Saze - the digital tests can give a false reading in early pregnancy.  You should get a normal Clear Blue or a First Response.  I used a First Response and then a normal Clear Blue a few days later that way you can apparently tell if your HCG is rising.  Don't give up just yet   

Kirsty - hoping your bloods bring good news  

Swoo x


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Ladies today is day 14 but I don't know what to do I go back to work tomorrow on night shift so I won't have a first thing in the morning pee do I test before Saturday again or not?

sarah x


----------



## JoJo Stevens (Jun 14, 2004)

Massive congrats to Mary and Lisa1995.  Delighted for you both.  

Sorry to those of you who haven't been so lucky, am thinking about you. 

I also agree with Saze Jesse, go and get a First Response the digital tests aren't meant to be very accurate for very early pregnancy. 

Good luck for today Kirsty!


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

id just like to say i think cb arnt very good at all.  even the norm ones.i found fr and cheapy ones better.even the ones from pound land    good luck ladies     


hayley


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Mary M and Lisa huge congratulations to you both fantastic news

Kirsty good luck with the phone call   

Saze so long as its been at least 4 hours between pees you will be fine honey good luck   

Jessie, Hopeful and Sam    

whippet x


----------



## TracyM (Jan 10, 2008)

Sarah    Ive been working night shift and still testing in the morning. I try to hold on to my pee for as long as possible until I get home, at least 5 hrs.  Mind, I,m still getting negs. OTD is Saturday but sort of resigned myself now it hasnt worked. I,m getting ready mentally to start again. Good luck for your OTD though I know you feel like me. By the way, I didnt have FET. Had 2 blasts which obviously made no difference to outcome.

CONGRATULATIONS   MaryM and Lisa. Really pleased for you.

So sorry JESSIE and LUCKYINLUV

KIRSTY  hope your blood test turns out to be good news.

Good luck to everyone else.

TRACYM


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Tracy I feel exactly the same as you I really believe it hasn't worked now and planning when my next step will be I don't know if I should take a break for the summer or what? 

sarah x


----------



## jessieG1975 (Mar 1, 2007)

Ladies,
thanks for your advice re the tests. I'll go and get a first response today, but I'm really not hopeful bacause when I used the digital every day last week, it came back 'pregnant'.  How can I get a 'pregnant' one day, then 'not pregnant' the next? ! I think the digital picked up the hcg while it was falling.  I am convined it was a chemical pregnancy.  As I had donor eggs, I didn't have the hcg shot either.  

I'm not giving up just yet, I've already emailed my clinic for future treatment options  

I'll let you know how I get on with the first response later

Jess xx


----------



## This year..... (Apr 26, 2008)

Morning ladies - sorry to hear about all the BFN's and big congrats to the positives.

Just wanted to add a note about the digi tests - on my last cycle I rang CB who said that if either of their test were the newer kind ie. said that they would be used upto 4 days early then the levels detected were 25u. I have used them but my favourit is FR  - I have had lots of CB regular where there has been a defo second blue line - it was very thin but defintely there and wasn't an accurate result for me.

Right I'm off to see if the postie has delivered my bulk buy so i can double check the trigger is out of my system before I start the testing proper (only day 3 - I promise I'm not testing until embies are 11 days old).

Take care and good luck to all.


----------



## TracyM (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi, K.

How many times do you have to check trigger LOL
Nice to see you back on.

T.


----------



## Llana (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Ladies 

Can i join your thread, I am holding off testing until the weekend although my OTD is friday for blood test at the hospital.

Iim getting v nervous now and its starting to drive me up the wall

Llana


----------



## iwannabigbelly (Nov 22, 2007)

girls i am so upset    

my week is getting more and more c**p 

my grandad died last night, just found out

he died in his sleep which is a big comfort, it was sudden, he died of old age he was 96, maybe he is letting a new life in for me

i am all cried out
em x x


----------



## JoJo Stevens (Jun 14, 2004)

Oh Em, sweatheart, I am so sorry to hear that.


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Em, I'm sorry to hear about your grandad but what a fantastic age!!!!  


Ladies I just did another I know ANOTHER test I used a First Response and guess what yes you guessed it another    I give up !! It is just not meant to be this time 

sarah x


----------



## iwannabigbelly (Nov 22, 2007)

yeah i hope i live that long and have his health, he looked after himself untill a year ago, i am really proud of him, and at least i know he didnt suffer in his sleep. i feel at peace in a way, is that wrong or too early, we havent even buried him yet.

so thats all my grandparents gone now, i really wanted him to be a great grandad for my children, but wasnt to be. he knew my problems though. i told him last year. he even gave me some money to help pay for it.

so a bit of him will always be in my children

em x


----------



## Kirsty (Kan1) (May 15, 2008)

Hi Em, So sorry about your Grandad, Keep your chin up, I know how sad you must be.  Maybe he is looking after a little one for you right now ready for your next chance 

Kirsty


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Babydreams*  I'm so sorry hun and what an awful day you had too! Big hugs for your doggy as well.....be kind to yourself 

*Sam* ~ many hugs to you too hun....really sorry to see your news 

*Hopeful* ~ really so sad for you 

*Sarah* ~  Take care xx

*Em* ~ so so sorry about your Grandad....love and strength to you and your family hun. He sounds like a lovely man to help you with your tx 

*Kirsty* ~ Much luck for your blood test       

*Jo* (((hugs))) Hope it went ok with SIL 

*Jess* ~ how are you getting on hun.....that's so strange about the tests. Can you get bloods done? I just saw your other post hun 

*Tracy, Em, Luckyinluv and Mary* hope you are all ok 
*
Hi Lisa, Sunfizz, Ceepee, Ruth, Littlefish and Llana* ~ welcome to the thread and lots of luck to you all      

*Lisa* ~ congratulations 

*Mary*        for today  Yay, just seen your post....congratulations!!! 

Hope I've not missed anyone (probably have)

Love and luck everyone, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## Minion1 (Dec 12, 2007)

Hi 

JoJo  Stevens  -  i've PM  you.  Let me know if you didn't get it. 

Cartman x


----------



## lisalondon (Apr 8, 2008)

Congratulations Mary M

My boobs are starting to get sore and I am guessing its way to early (6dpet) for pregnancy symptoms so it's probably AF on the way.  This is my first IVF cycle so i am new to this - but I thought the idea of the progesterone was to keep the lining thick and not to start AF - does this mean I am not on enough Progesterone (currently taking 400 twice a day)?


----------



## jessieG1975 (Mar 1, 2007)

Girls,
first I want to say to Em how very sorry I was to hear about your granddad.  Sarah,     to you. Are you sure it's not to early to give up?

i am having a day from hell! I took your advice and bought a firts response, there was the faintest of lines, almost invisable.  I had a spare digital, so I just did that and it came up 'pregnant'.  I don't know whats happening.  I have arranged to get my bete hcg blood test tomorrow morning.  I really don't understand? Any thoughts?

Jess xx


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

Lizzy.B...  Thanks for all of your support and all that you do for FF.......... 


Jessie G  I'm really hoping for a good outcome for you!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Vic (Oak) has asked me to let you all know that her bloods have come back negative


----------



## lisag1995 (May 10, 2008)

OMG so much as been happening today!! First Em im so sorry about your Grandad  but i do agree he may be making space in this world for ur new little one  fingers crossed!!

Jessie i just dont know what to say but STOP PEEING ON THOSE STICKS!!!! go and get ur bloods done from the doctor!! 

Lisalondon the pessaires ur on wont give u ur period the AF pains are just from them. So dont worry i had sore boobs at the start and now there killing me!!!!!   so try not to worryabout it its all normal promise..

Congrats MaryM hope everything goes well for you!! 

Good luck Thisyear hope you have a possitive outcome! 

Kirsty legs crossed for you with ur bloods!  [glow=red,2,300]

Sam and Hopeful really sorry about ur news ill be thinking of u both    

If i have missed anyone really sorry just hard to keep up with this thread!!!! lol

Well last but not least my news  i have booked my scan and its on the 11th June so by then ill be 7 1/2 weeks pg!!!!!
Ninewells said my HCG level was brill and i cried my eyes out!!!

Well take everyone best of luck and loads of love.x.x.x


----------



## flowerpower (Dec 8, 2006)

Hi ladies can I join you please

I am 6 days post ET on our first IVF cycle. I'm 37 and DH turned  40 yesterday, so we're hoping for a the best  kind of birthday present when I test on the 29th May.  We've been trying for nearly 3 yrs and I've never ever had a BFP. We have unexplained infertility until EC last week, when consultant thought I might have mild PCOS because I had sticky eggs? Not thinking about that now, but already IVF has thrown up possible answers which is positive! 

So far have sore BBs, feel as big as a house with bloating, twingey feelings around ovaries, feeling really tired and flushed face today. Also been feelign really shivery and cold last couple of days - does anyone else have this?

I know cyclogest makes the boobs tender so trying to ignore that. Trying so hard not to symptom spot but its hard to concentrate on any work atall!!

Look forward to chatting more

flowerpower xxxx


----------



## lisalondon (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi

Lisag - Many thanks for your support - you have really made me feel positive again - thank you so much

Flower power - looks like me and you are at the same stage and feeling the same symptoms  I also felt really low yesterday and really teary, but seems to have passed now and I feel much brighter today.  I'm testing on the the 28th which seems like years away -thank god for this site - it will keep me sane!
I am off to watch the football in the pub tonight (no wine for me though!)


----------



## flowerpower (Dec 8, 2006)

hi lisalondon
Ive been feeling quite teary today, so as you're 1 day ahead thats the same! Otherwise been feeling ok previous days, so hope that will pass. This whole iVF thing has been such a rollercoaster ride, I've never felt as emotional as the last 6 weeks!!!
This site is so reassuring. Have fingers crossed for you on 28th.
xxx


----------



## waitingfor2 (Jun 27, 2004)

Em - so sorry about you're granddad. I know how you feel about making space, my nan dies on the day of my et last time and that's all I could think too - and I got pregnant so you never know.

After my early test I was really depressed and teary last night - I certainly wouldn't do an early test again! So just waiting for tomorrow morning, just in case there's a glimmer of hope, which I don't think there is.
Can anyone concentrate on anything else? I had some really tough issues to deal with at work today and just felt like saying I don't care, bugger off! Oh well after tomorrow will know definitely - I have the wine ready!

Congrats to all those with BFP's! And sorry to all those unlucky (haven't mastered names yet - sorry)

Ruth


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Oak so sorry honey its just not fair   

whippet x


----------



## hornauth (Nov 16, 2005)

hello....can i please be added once again?  5th (and probably last) d-iui  -  test date 6/6/08 

much luck to everyone on here...wishing all our dreams to come true.....


----------



## iwannabigbelly (Nov 22, 2007)

thanks everyone for the    it means alot

oak-so sorry hun  

hi to flowerpower

ruth-goodluck tomorrow, not sure if u see my other post to you but we are both barts girls -yay. i will be on here first thing looking for your bfp!! when i did IUI i was given clearblue test this time i was given what looked like an internet cheapie in a white plastic pack test and a cup to pee in! what did u get?

hi everyone

em x x


----------



## lisag1995 (May 10, 2008)

All the newbies write on here and tell people about ur 2ww... u know who u are... .


----------



## dollydaydream (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi everyone having ivf/icsi had eight eggs collected and five have fertilised.  embryo transfer is tommorow 22nd May, can you add me to the list please. 

XXX C


----------



## dollydaydream (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi sorry just posted and forgot to add my test date its the 5th June.  XXX


----------



## lisag1995 (May 10, 2008)

yay welcome dolly good luck for the 5th June.x.x


----------



## waitingfor2 (Jun 27, 2004)

Em - I was given a clearblue but I think last time I had a cup and plastic wrapper - these are the hospital tests I think.
Did you go to Norfolk Fertility as well as Barts? 

Good luck all testing soon. Am thinking about going to bed early so the morning comes quicker but nor sure I'll sleep much. Really feel like af is on the way now. I know I'm very lucky to already have one little IVF miracle and I mustn't be greedy but I'd love a little brother or sister for her. Oh well, one in the freezer if this doesn't work and then after that no more!

Best to all,
R


----------



## lisag1995 (May 10, 2008)

Good luck Ruth for tomorrow legs and fingers crossed for u,.x.x


----------



## iwannabigbelly (Nov 22, 2007)

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE

ruth-yes i do go to norfolk clinic aswell. i was given clearblue with IUI but after alot of reserch alot of people have said they arnt the best so i have ordered some first response of a well known auction site!!

good luck this morning, i am waiting with baited breath!  i really hope it is good news. would be good if we both gopt to back to barts to get a "i'm a barts baby" balloon!!!


----------



## lilacbunnykins (Mar 15, 2005)

hi em and ruth,just wanted to say my sister in law was treated at barts but also went to norfolk clinic,she now has 4 year old twins!!!!!!so it does work lol ,oh she had ivf treatemnt and fell 1st time....


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

OAK     So sorry.  I understand.......... 

Does anyone know if you can have any further investigation to why the embies didn't take??  My DH is very curious to know since we had great quality embies....  He is not doing so well today ( OTD).


Thanks


----------



## iwannabigbelly (Nov 22, 2007)

thanks lilacbunnykins i love hearing success stories for barts, thanks hun. congrtas to your sis


----------



## jessieG1975 (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi,

just popping in to say I have had a blood test, get the results at 4.30 tonight, the wait will kill me! I'm praying that I'm still pg. I'll let you know how I get on.  I'm too scared to do any more urine tests!

lots of love and luck to you all,

Jess xx


----------



## lisalondon (Apr 8, 2008)

Flower power - 

Rollercoaster ride is spot on...
The hardest thing is that we have hardly told anyone that we are doing this at the moment and I normally tell everyone everything, but we decided to keep it to ourselves and a very close friend.  I find it really hard to meet up with friends and family who dont know and try and have a sensible conversation about something other than this.  Its really hard beacuse this is my total focus at the moment and all I want to talk about and think about.

I mananged to watch Man utd win football last night without wanting a a glass of wine - massive acheivement for me - and am hoping that some of Man Utd good luck rubs off on me...


----------



## STAR2007 (Jul 13, 2007)

Hello All.
I hope you don't mind me joining in. I had FET yesterday, and my 2 WW has just started.... I have had several attempts of ICSI fresh cycles and FET, but haven't had an BFP yet. I am still hopeful. 

Good luck Littlefish, I fully understand your frustration you are going through. It's impossible it feels like knowing what is the side affects of the medication and what's not.


----------



## TracyM (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi all, to repeat what Babydreams has asked, is there any tests to find out why embryos dont implant. I would like to know this too.
I have resigned my self to a BFN, but ready to go again.
I have follow up appointment on Wednesday, and would like to know what I can do to improve chances.

Good luck to all those still to test, fingers crossed for you.
And my thoughts go out to all of us who wernt successful this time.

TracyM


----------



## flowerpower (Dec 8, 2006)

Hi ladies
Hope I get all this right being a newbie, but thought I'd jump in. 
ruth Good luck for test today!!. So hope your worries are unfounded. Sending 
loads of baby dust to you

Hi to debbied25 and star 2007. Hope this is your lucky time  

em  sorry about your granddad (I read further back).  He was a good age wasn't he and went peacefully but must be doubly hard for you at moment. I see you're testing 1 day after me. The waiting is driving me nuts Good luck!!

hi dollydaydream  Good luck for ET today and for testing on 5th!!

lisag –CONGRATULATIONS!! Blowing lots of bubbles to you and some babydust for good measure.

Jess – Have everything crossed for you later.

oak - read back and am so sorry 

Lisa London – Its so hard isn't it and its all I can think about too! We've opened up about IVF to close family and a couple of friends know, which has taken some of the pressure off.. Still doesn't stop the occasional thoughtless comment tho!  You just cant explain can you to someone who's not been through it.  Am deliberately not telling anyone about test date! Am sure the Man U win is good karma for you 

love 'n' sticky vibes 
Flowerpower xx


----------



## JoJo Stevens (Jun 14, 2004)

Hi Flowerpower - and great job goinng back through the threads! Its hard keeping track of everyone!

Best of luck to everyone testing today.

I just called my clinic to ask what time to come in on Monday and when I questioned if I'd get the result back the same day (as its bank hols) they said come in on Sunday instead.

I am now officially bricking it. Still haven't done any sneaky tests, the   have got bored of waiting so have gone elsewhere and I still have absolutley no idea if its worked this time or not! Agggggghhhhhhh!

Am feeling ok today but had a good cry last night. John Terry set me off when Chelsea lost - I don't support Chelsea!


----------



## lisalondon (Apr 8, 2008)

Jo Jo - As an avid Man utd supporter I too was surprised at myself for getting upset when John Terry was crying... What has this treatment done to me!!!


----------



## JoJo Stevens (Jun 14, 2004)

That made me laugh! 

He did go on though didn't he.... obviously has no idea what we're going through


----------



## luckyinluv (May 11, 2008)

LizzyB said:


> New home for all 2WWers with TX
> 
> Love, luck and babydust
> 
> ...


----------



## cindy_b (May 13, 2008)

Hi Everyone 

I am testing tomorrow, I am very nervous, I have sore breats coould this be  a sign of pregnancy

Surin x


----------



## cindy_b (May 13, 2008)

Hi girls 

Can I join the list, I am testing Tomorrow

Surin


----------



## lisalondon (Apr 8, 2008)

Surin

I was told yesterday by one of the 2ww that sore bb's were a symptom of the progesterone.  I was paranoid that it AF symptoms.

Good luck!


----------



## cindy_b (May 13, 2008)

Hi

Thanks for the reply, I hope it is positive as I am so anxious about the results. This is my second go.

Thanks Surin


----------



## flowerpower (Dec 8, 2006)

hi gals
how do I put myself on the board of testers as testing 29th May 
flowerpowerxx


----------



## luckyinluv (May 11, 2008)

Hello everyone, 

Congratulations to all the ladies who are BFP, I am so glad for you all and hope all goes well and that you enjoy your pregnancies!  

To all us ladies who are suffering another or even our first BFN love and hugs.  All my life I was taught that if you worked hard enough for something you would get it...I just think that all this heartache will make our little ones just that much more precious to us when we get them.  

TracyM and babydreams, I am sorry for your news too I know we were testing together and had the   called on us last week!  I would also very much like to know if there is a way of checking embryos cos each time the clinic hs told me they have been very healthy.  I have heard of assisted hatching on one of these threads but not sure what that is?  

hopefully we will meet again on this thread for another 2ww just as soon as we can!  

Today my neighbour casually told me she has booked an abortion (her third in two years).  The fact that she is five weeks pregnant really hurts cos it means at around the time I was getting my precious embies on board and then losing them she was casually deciding to throw hers away. Why could fate not tak her unwanted one away and leave me with mine?  Now I sound sorry for myself     

Good luck to all the ladies who are on their 2ww now, I will be thinking positive thoughts for you   

Sorry Em to hear about your grandad!  stay strong! 

Surin, I think sore boobs might be a good sign, mine were sore for a while after the trigger shot of HCG and then they stopped being sore and I got a BFN.  Good luck for tomorrow! 

Those ladies waiting for tests to come back today I am crossing fingers and legs for you, we have had to many BFN over the last couple of days and need a few BFP!!!


----------



## jessieG1975 (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi,

I got my beta  hcg blood results back, I am defiantly not pregnant, they were only 2.  I must have had a chemical pregnancy.  I have had the worst time of my life this week. Don't know if I'll be able to get over this one. I wish you all the very best with your treatment and hope that all your dreams come true.  

Bye to all of you, thank you for your support over the last few days,

Jess x


----------



## lisalondon (Apr 8, 2008)

Jess  - I am so sorry for you.

Lots of hugs for you.


----------



## JoJo Stevens (Jun 14, 2004)

Jess, so sorry to hear your news. Big hugs to you hun at such a horrible time. There's not much I can say really but am thinking of you. Jo x


----------



## flowerpower (Dec 8, 2006)

jess I'm really sorry to hear that  . Just want to send you hugs.
flowerpower xx


----------



## iwannabigbelly (Nov 22, 2007)

hi all

i know you are all gonna send the    round but i wanted to do some tests for research pursposes

i had 10000 pregnal on mon 12th may, 10 days ago

i tested sun and it was slight positive, so hcg trigger was still in system, i wasnt testing to see if pg as i am fully aware it wouldnt show

i had EC wed 14th may and ET fri 16th may

so i tested again tues to see if still in system and it was neg, i presume it has left my system

well today i am at home board out of my brains and i had a spare test in the house so i thought bugger it so about half an hour ago  used it. well it came up a very faint line. and i didnt have to squint to see it either. it was an asda own brand 25 sensitivity

so it has been 10 whole days since trigger, but my OTD is fri 30th may, which is 8 days away. so it couldnt possibly be a true result could it? i have heard that if it is twins tests do show up earlier as there is twice the amount of hcg in the body being produced. i have been getting some funny feelings in side today, sort of crampy but not af type

if it helps my two embies were both top grade, and one had started dividing the night of mixing. one was 5 cell and one 4 cell

any way any thoughts or telling offs feel free. i wasnt testing for pg honestly purely for trigger shot purposes!

thanks 

em 

6dp2dt


----------



## lisalondon (Apr 8, 2008)

i think you are really brave testing at all. I dont know a lot about it but I think that it sounds good that you have a faint line.  will you be doing more tests before OTD now?

I am petrified of the result and I know I wont do it until the 28th.  I want to avoid dissapointment as long as possible and am happy to wait for good news...


----------



## iwannabigbelly (Nov 22, 2007)

i was just bored ( and prob stupid!!!!!)  but it was just an excercise to see if hcg had gone, i expected it to be neg

i havent got any more tests in house now except for hospital one and i cant touch that yet

i may go and but some more!!  he he

em x


----------



## EllieJ (Jan 6, 2006)

Em I'll be interested in the replies because I'm a day behind you (5dp2dt with 1 x 5 cell and 1 x 4 cell). I only had 5000 of pregnyl which made my boobs go up a size overnight...! But they've stayed huge and today I've been really nauseous... but I think it may just be the nerves! 

Ellie  xx


----------



## Llana (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Ladies

You can put me done for a BFN as i have started to spot very brown (tmi) but i know the witch is coming. i came home and took a test and there was no line.

good luck to everyone else and i have already been proactive and booked an appintment at the argc for july 3rd 

llana


----------



## lisalondon (Apr 8, 2008)

So sorry for you


----------



## luckyinluv (May 11, 2008)

Hi ladies, 

I have just gone back on the thread to catch up and realises what I have been doing all day!!  I am so sorry    Can anyone tell me how to update the chart?  

Jess and Llana I am so sorry to hear your news it is awful isnt it? I have just gone through it myself and I have no words of comfort for you, it makes me realise just how hard it must be for our friends and family    

Anyway ladies please forgive me for being such a pain on this thread today, I just cant remember how to use the list - my brains have gone along with my beautifull babies


----------



## Llana (Apr 12, 2007)

cant help you im afraid luckyinluv.

im just off the the shop to get the largest bottle of red wine i can find and drown my self in a hot soapy bubble bath...

and just because i can, i'm turning my jacuzzi on full blast.

I have had my little cry and i am NOT going to let this IF thing beat me. I am so blessed in many other ways, I have a wonderful husband, a beautiful home and a fantastic career and i am just going to keep going until i get what i deserve and i will keep telling myself about all the positive things i have.


----------



## lisalondon (Apr 8, 2008)

llana

You go girl   

enjoy your wine and hot bath - I would love both!!


----------



## swoo (Apr 22, 2008)

Luckyinluv - I think Lizzy the moderator for the thread updates the list periodically.  If you just put a message out on the thread asking her to update you I am sure she will next next she does an update.

Hope this helps.

Swoo x


----------



## JoJo Stevens (Jun 14, 2004)

Llana, you enjoy that wine girlfriend! Fab attitude.

If I get a negative on Sunday I shall certainly be joining you!


----------



## waitingfor2 (Jun 27, 2004)

Well, it's a BFN for me I'm afraid.  

I thought I saw a faint faint line with a clearblue this morning and I felt nauseous - that's probably the worry - but have done a predictor and first response since and they are both definitely negative. Used a cyclogest this morning just in case but I won't tonight, I'm resigned to it not having worked.

I promised this would be our last go (luckily we have one IVF miracle already) and we have one in the freezer so we'll use that and then see how we fell.

Ho hum, sorry to all other BFN's.

Em - sounds positive - I had really sore boobs last the time whole way through the 2ww. This time they disappeared after a week.

Ruth


----------



## iwannabigbelly (Nov 22, 2007)

ruth i am so sorry honey


----------



## Mary M (Sep 11, 2004)

evening ladies
Ruth  Please don't stop the cyclogest till your clinic tells you too. Sunday I did pg test and it was negative went into total shock as I felt so pg....monday and Tuesday not feeling pg at all. Tuesday night period cramps all night......Wednesday morning hospital for blood test (only on Dh's insisting) came back positive with count of 60.9 estrodial.  anyhow delighted with BFP...did pg test just to keep for posterity....well it turned up negative even though I know I am pg.....oh and i have no sore boobs just period type pains and feeling bit sick......

So Ruth please wait.....

Mary
Love and hugs
Mary


----------



## lisag1995 (May 10, 2008)

Im really sorry but i soooo cant remember everyones news on this thread but im really sorry Ruth and llana and anyboby else who got a BFN i dont even know how to start by saying that im sorry i just wish life wasnt this hard for people like us it so unfair. 

Jessie u ok? how u coping?  

All the new 2ww good luck and my   are with you. Its not easy we all knew that but dont give up keep writting on here any prolems you have even if you think its silly its not!!  we ave all gone through it and we wouldnt have done it without FF!! So what im trying to say is dont bottle it up its not good for you....... Also people who pee on sticks early just think why the hospitals giveu the date.... They dont do it for the fun of it  I know i tested early and by god ive been bricking it for the last 7 days..... luckly i had a  but it still didnt help as i was so ill of worry and guilt that i tested to soon and what if its a chemical pg.....  So its not all fun and games thinking ohhhh ill just test early it won hurtit does!!! So please think about this before you do something silly.x.x.x

Ok what else to say congrats to every1 who got a   today or yesterday fingers crossed for you all. I have found out im 4weeks and 3 days pg and i so feel like it twins its that or im putting on soo much weight cos my boobs and belly are getting bigger!!!  

Im really sorry luckyinluv all my  to you....

Anybody that have included me in there posts thanks so much it means so much just to see my name there to know that theres people who really dod understand what were going through and how we feel.x.x so big         Dont worry i will keep every1 updated as much as possible ill still be on chat and ill post as much as i can.

Love to everyone and again i wish everyone the best of luck and i hope all your dreams come true.x

Lisa.x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Good news from me, scan went well, baby has grown and is looking more formed already.  Got referral for GP, which I'm at tomorrow and another scan booked in for 2 weeks time. So relieved that all went well x x


----------



## flowerpower (Dec 8, 2006)

Sending big hugs to Llana and Ruth 
Llana  Im so sorry - and go enjoy that bath and wine! Your positive attitude is inspiring 

Ruth so sorry it was BFN , but as other girls say dont stop cyclogest until told to, theres always some hope 

lisa - wonder if it is twins?? Instincts and all that?

beachgirl hi, and so glad all is going well. 

flowerpower x x


----------



## cuddy (May 22, 2008)

hi, I am new to this thread, but I've been reading your posts over the last few months (this is my second 2ww!) and never felt brave enough to join in, but I wanted to tell you what a great site this is and that just reading the posts is such a huge help in the l-o-n-g 2 week wait.

I had a med FET on may 15 and due to test on may 30, 

christine x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Vic* ~ if you read this I'm so very sorry hun (Beachgirl ~ please pass on hugs if Vic's not reading at the moment) 

*Jess* ~ words fail me hun....so sorry 

*Luckinluv* ~ i've updated the list for you......so sorry to see your news. So sorry about your neighbour too.....no justice in the world hey 

*Llana* ~ what a sad day on here.....many hugs 

*Ruth*  Look after yourself and much luck for your frostie 
*
Hi Flowerpower, Debbie and Dolly Daydream* ~ welcome to you all and much luck to you all  

*Hi Star* ~ welcome to you too.....what is your test day? Loads of luck  

*Cindy* ~ good luck for your test tomorrow. I've added you to the list and sent you some bubbles for luck too  

*EllieJ* ~ do you want me to add you too.....let me know your test day and tx 

*Babydreams*  to you and your DH.....i hope they can give you some answers at your follow up xx

*Tracy* ~ good luck for your follow up too xx

*Em* ~ everything crossed for you but you a bit early hun   

*Hi Jo and Lisa* ~ hope you are holding out. LOL at the football 

*Beachgirl* ~ well done for the scan 

Love and luck, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Kirsty ~ forgot to ask.....how did you get on? Hope it was good news  xxx


----------



## lisag1995 (May 10, 2008)

to people who are testing tomorrow.x.x


----------



## Mary - Lou (May 15, 2008)

Hello all. I hope you don't mind me joining at this late stage. Am a newbie having only had the guts to register last week having been a guest a number of times. Have been on intro bit but given that I had my ET am feeling really nervous and Lizzy pointed me in the direction of this thread. This is my first ICSI cycle and have found it tough going especially as started tx on 27th March but had cyst and slow growers which delayed things somewhat. Anyway am here now and have everything crossed for myself and others.


----------



## EllieJ (Jan 6, 2006)

Morning all, Lizzy thanks for the welcome - I had ICSI and OTD is Friday 30th May... eek!
Good luck to everyone...xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Sorry Christine, i missed your post there. Welcome to the thread....really pleased you've joined us hun. Lots of luck  

Ellie and Mary Lou ~ i've added you both to the list too. You can find it on page one of the thread if you've not seen it already   

Mary Lou ~ what day do you test?

Cindy     for your test today 

Have a good day everyone,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## iwannabigbelly (Nov 22, 2007)

elliej- we have the same test day, good luck


----------



## EllieJ (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks - and best of luck to you too! And we had 1 x 4 cell and 1 x 5 cell each if I remember right? How weird is that!  xx


----------



## cuddy (May 22, 2008)

Hi everyone, thanks for the warm welcome

Iwannabigbelly..we have the same test day, good luck, hope I can get my name on the list soon and we can wave our bfp banners side by side 

christine x


----------



## bagpuss1 (Feb 26, 2005)

Hi Guys,

Do you mind if I join you?- i am slowly going insane on my 2ww following natural DIUI. I am having 400mg Cyclogest twice a day.

Due to test on 31st May. I ovulated late this cycle so my period is actually due on Monday, hopefully the cyclogest will keep it away long enough for something to stick.

Sorry if this is not the right place to post.

Good luck to everyone,

Kerry


----------



## iwannabigbelly (Nov 22, 2007)

yay now there is 3 of testing the same day i was the only one on list for 30th may, now i dont feel so lonely!!
lets hope that we all get bfp, but at least the % is around 30% so one of us at least should get a BFP!!!!!!!!

cuddy - sorry i didnt see your post before, i didnt mean to ignore you!! love and luck x

elliej - how spooky is that! its a good sign. fingers crossed

so when you two gonna start testing? i have to use home test for official test day, what about you guys?

em x x


----------



## EllieJ (Jan 6, 2006)

Hey Christine that means there are 3 of us for next Friday then! All the best of luck! Here's to a hat-trick BFP-style...xx


----------



## EllieJ (Jan 6, 2006)

Em our posts crossed! I have to go into the clinic for my test - will call them on Thursday to make my appt - managed not to give in and test early yet - but feel like I'm going mad!


----------



## Kirsty (Kan1) (May 15, 2008)

Hello Ladies,

Sorry it has taken a while to post my results.  I got a    on Wednesday.  I got the call while I was in the tube station.  I had booked a ticket to visit my Partner who was away on business just in case it was good news.  I did not want to tell him over the phone.  He did not know I was coming up and when I rang he said he would meet me between his office and the railway staion.  By the time I saw him I started crying and he hugged me so much saying he was sorry, I couldnt get any words out to tell him it had worked, I just kept shaking my head and crying  Eventually got it out and he was crying too.  I cant beleive how much emotion had bottled up (all of this happening out on the street!!!!)



This site has been unbelievably helpful, your advice is invaluable and I am really grateful I found it, I think I would have gone mad with worry without it.  
I want to say Thank you so much for all of your good wishes, Good luck to all those waiting to test  and Huge hugs to those who, on this occasion, have had bad news   .


Kirsty


----------



## iwannabigbelly (Nov 22, 2007)

kirsty-well done girl u did it

i order you to post all your symptoms!!!  

seriously huges congrats to you both, mummy and daddy. how good does that sound?
                                          

all my love

em x x x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Kerry ~ hi there, welcome to the thread....you are in the right place  Lots of luck for your 2ww  

Kirsty ~ i'm in  at your post (happy one's though) Congratulations!!!! Really fab news......have a very happy and healthy 8 months 

xxx


----------



## Kirsty (Kan1) (May 15, 2008)

Hi Em & Lizzy

Don't, you will start me crying again   

I was convinced that despite the little lines on the wee stick that no little embie was going to survive the spotting (which was both old and new) and the horrendous AF type pains.  

Still having the backache and sharp pains in my tummy but the hospital told me just to take it easy - if in doubt dont do anything they said so I have had my feet up all day yesterday and my man has fetched and carried ever since he found out.  I think he is probably just looking forward to the possibility of big (.)(.) for the first time in his life but I dont care,  he is so excited.  I feel very priveliged.

Ever since I joined I loved the idea of baby dust so here's more coming everyones way 

 

Best of Luck

Kirsty


----------



## cuddy (May 22, 2008)

Kirsty  Congratulations, I am so happy for you  

Put you feet up and enjoy the next 8 months

Christine x


----------



## lisalondon (Apr 8, 2008)

Kirsty congratulations  - your story made me cry as well  This roller coaster is so emotional. I seem to be filling up over all sorts of things.

Well done and


----------



## lully (Jul 24, 2007)

Kirsty - big congratulations to you and DP!

Great inspiration for me as I'm at rock bottom. I'm 6dpt and have all the familiar signs of AF. Dread visits to the loo in case my world falls apart.

I too test on the 30th. Seems like an eternity away.

I'm falling apart and would love to join the TWWaiters.


Lou


----------



## Mary - Lou (May 15, 2008)

Hello all. 

Kirsty -   on your  . Your post had me in tears (in the best possible way). 

You know I was an emotional kinda girl before I was pumped full of all these hormones now I am even crying at neighbours!!

Lizzy - the clinic gave me my test date as 6th June, which is a Friday but I had my ET yesterday and thought it was a 2ww not a 2w & 1d wait. Have decided to wait until 6th as both myself and DH are off work.


----------



## Kirsty (Kan1) (May 15, 2008)

Lou dont give up, I am still getting miserable pains, just like AF - there really is no difference at all.  The Hospital have told me to take it easy as much as possible (not always easy) but dont be too downheartened.  I resigned my self to the fact that it would be negative (well as much as you ever do, I still had a bit of hope there) but the hospital did not seem unduly phased by the symptoms I had, and then I got the good news.  Dont give up, its not over until the fat lady .......and all that!

Kirsty


----------



## iwannabigbelly (Nov 22, 2007)

kirsty u got me flippin at it now      happy ones though

and to say thanks for you symptom post ( your good at following orders!!!) i blew u 83 bubbles to take you to 100

a full of pma em x xx x x x


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Kirsty fab honey

whippet x


----------



## JoJo Stevens (Jun 14, 2004)

Maaaaaasive congrats Kirsty! Such brilliant news 

(on day 11 now) I woke up this morning with veins over my chest, arms and feet.  My nipples ar dark (tmi) so I decided to do a test and it came back negative.  Could it make a big difference do you think that I didn't test first thing (did it at lunch time) or do you think this is just another cyclogest side effect? I've not had these effects on another of my other cycles so thought i'd ask!


----------



## gadget (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi Guys
Can I join you?  I've been peeking through the thread and recognise a few names from my cycle buddies!!!  I'm on my 2ww, had ET on Monday so nearing one week down still one week to go!!

Kirsty Congratulations on you   well done!!
Hi to everyone else!
G x x


----------



## iwannabigbelly (Nov 22, 2007)

hi gadget

em x x x


----------



## gadget (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi Iwannabigbelly, you have the same test date as me.  30 May is written on my letter but it also says 16 days from ET which would be 1 June, I'm gonna ring the clinic and see which one should be correct!!!
G x x


----------



## flowerpower (Dec 8, 2006)

I've been sleeping sooo badly. Woke up at 4.30am and could not get back to sleep! Also had mild AF cramps this morning Been feeling really worried all day as only on 8 days post ET.  Boobs still hurt so hopefully things are still alright. The trouble with the 2WW is you analyse every darn twinge...

Kirsty - Brilliant news - *CONGRATULATIONS!!!* 

Lizzie - thanks for warm welcome , i just need another 29th may tester to join me now!

Hi Gadget, Cuddie, Mary lou and Ellie J sending loads of luck to you all *+*+*+*+*+

love n babydust
F x


----------



## Kirsty (Kan1) (May 15, 2008)

I was waking at 4am every day (wide awake) and really cramping and when I say spotting - had I been honest I would have said bleeding and I still got a positive.  I am not trying to build your hopes too much but dont think its over until you hear it from the hospital.  Good luck


----------



## lisalondon (Apr 8, 2008)

flower power I am day 8 as well - apparenlty day 8 is famous for being a "blue" day.  I had my down day on Tuesday and really wanted to give up.

Today I have fallen asleep on the sofa for half an hour and have become very sensitive to smell DH reeked of garlic last night and this morning and some lady on the tube had perfume on which I had to move away from.  I am obsesses that every thing that is happening to my body and mind during this 2ww is somehow related to being pregnant or not being pregnant.  How anyone comes out of this whole experience with a sane mind I just dont know.
my boobs are still hurting so I think we should take that as a positive sign..

Lis


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Kirsty- briiliant news, bet he was so choked when he realised x x


----------



## mary1971 (May 3, 2008)

hi ladies hope every1 is enjoying their weekend. had my follicle count today. 1 was 19mm and 1 was 21 mm so happy and insemanation mon. so 2ww here i come.test date 9th june.

baby dust to all. 

mary


----------



## Izzy88 (Feb 23, 2007)

Hello to everyone  
Hope you don't mind me joining you, but I have been reading your posts for a while & I am about to start my dreaded 2WW. 
I have started a DE cycle at IVI Alicante, after many failed cycles & finding out I have rubbish eggs!!!  
We had a call from Lara today to say we had 17 eggs collected Wednesday & now have 11 embies whoopee!!!  
We are now waiting to see how many make it & if the transfer will be on Sunday, or hopefully make blasts and ET will be Tuesday, so excited!!! 
Just hope it works this time as I'm gettin' kinda desperate....... I'm sure you know what I mean. 
Great to actually join you all xxx


----------



## waitingfor2 (Jun 27, 2004)

Hello all,

Well after all your advice I stuck with the cyclogest and tried to stay postitive but af arrived this evening so it's over and out from me.

We can have a follow up appointment in 6 weeks time and think about our frozen embie in 3 months, and then who knows......I promised this would be the last time but am already cracking and asking dh is we can have one more go!

Anyway, was bathing my lovely ivf miracle tonight and feeling very blue when she said out of nowhere 'I love you' and I nearly cried - I said oh that's lovely, I love you too - to which she replied - 'mummy I was talking to my duck!'

So, hang in there ladies yet to test, all my good wishes are with you. And   to those thinking of the future like me.

Em - Barts/Norfolk buddy - will come back and see how you got on and will be keeping everything crossed. May see you on the Norfolk thread!


----------



## iwannabigbelly (Nov 22, 2007)

ruth i do post on norfolk thread, norwich support group. come and join us. a few of us met up yesterday at brewsters at broadland buisness park

em x


----------



## hornauth (Nov 16, 2005)

hi everyone

hope you are all well and not going too   

congrats to the bfp's...enjoy!      to any bfn's...we know exactly what you're going through...xx

i'm only 3 days in and already feeling a bit   can just tell it's going to be a long 2 weeks!  this is my 5th d-iui and probably my last 1...money running out and waiting on nhs coming good for us....they told me we should be getting offered tx by the summer but we shall see.  dunno if they'd want to do more iui's or go straight to ivf?    but hopefully won't need that....  

take care,
debbie x


----------



## dollydaydream (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi guys i am on day three of my 2ww, and just had a letter from the clinic to say my other embryos didnt make it.  Am getting worried now that the ones on board havent got a chance.

Words of support please. XX


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi everyone 
Sending lots of   to you all. 

Can I join you again!! Like Debbie (Hi Debbie - we are really close in terms of timing!) I am on 5th DIUI - tx was yesterday and the day before (our clinic does 2 inseminations) so here goes another 2ww - I am determined not to go quite as   as I have before but doubt I will manage - I am going to try not to analyse every symptom or lack of  - I can try!!   I had a pregnyl jab after first insem and we are doing 2 more jabs ourselves during 2ww - last time had just had the 2 jabs and got closer to test day than ever before with some, what seemed like, positive symptoms so hoping the 3rd pregnyl might just help us get there.  

We are on wait for one NHS funded IVF - waiting for a donor - please don't let us need it - I said that last time though.... 

     

Tiny xxxx


----------



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

Hi

Hope you dont mind me joining in, I am on my 2WW with my first iui and my test date is the 30th, not doing too well today burst into tears at everything and got bad cramp still 

Sharry x


----------



## TracyM (Jan 10, 2008)

Well, its officially a  BFN  fo me.  But I,m not staying downheartened. Got follow up on Wednesday and making plans to go again as soon as I can.

Sarah, how are you doing today?

TracyM


----------



## cooky (Dec 28, 2007)

Hi
Another newbie! I am now officially on day 1 of my 2ww after having my first IUI yesterday. Really not sure how it went as they had problems getting it where it should be so still got cramps today  

Today I have to start using the cyclogest - any suggestions as to the best place to put it (front or back?   )

Another question - I had my Ovitrelle jab at 12pm on Thursday and they basted at about 12:30pm on Friday - is this really long enough for the ovitrelle jab to do it's job? I usually know when I ovulate as get a pain in my side but I haven't had that yet - so could it be that I won't know when using the ovitrelle or could it be that ovulation hasn't happened yet?

Trying not to aver analyze but so so so so hard.

Baby dust to all . . .


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

TracyM - Sorry to hear your news, BFN for me definately today but I knew that anyway! I'm ok i phoned the hospital today and they said phone back once I have my 2nd bleed, still no sign of AF but no doubt it will come soon and be HELL on earth but I will accept it ! Good luck for the future hun x


----------



## TracyM (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi Susan.    So sorry. you and me both.
No sign of AF either and like you am dreading it, but at least sooner it arrives sooner we can start again. Sounds like you will be starting again in a few weeks. 
Probably meet you again on next threads.
Take care and good luck

TracyM


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Saze and Tracy so sorry folks it sucks   

whippet x


----------



## Mary M (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi Sharry welcome to the 2ww.....I am sorry to hear that you are having such a emotional time of it but I bet that you will cheer up later, its just the hormones thats is such a good sign...   


Love and hugs
Mary M


----------



## *Sharon* (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Guys

please can i join you i am 4 days into the dreaded 2ww after IVF and having loads of bad tummy cramps so not feeling too hopeful today anyone else had cramps this early ?

My official test date is 6th June as our clinic make you wait 16 days   2 weeks is bad enough with out having to wait longer, pretty sure i will have done 1 or 2 sneaky tests before that though as i develop an addiction to pee sticks i know i should wait but hey i just can't control the addiction  

is anyone else testing on the 6th ??

Luv

Sharon


----------



## Mary - Lou (May 15, 2008)

Hello Sharon

I'm due to test on the 6th. Promised DH will wait until then but not sure if resolve will hold. 

Big    to those with BFN.

As I am new to all this am slightly confused by all the talk of levels and chemical pregnancies. Would really appreciate a  ' proof explanation.


----------



## iwannabigbelly (Nov 22, 2007)

hi all (me post coming up)

well

i am 13 days since trigger shot, 9dp2dt

and i used an internet cheapie test this morning, it was a 10mui test

and it came upa very faint positive, same as it did thurs with an asda test

do u think it is trigger (i had 10000 pregnal) or the start of a bfp

i dont mind brutal honesty!!!

but any stories of early BFP would be welcome!!!

off to A&E in a bit as my lower back is no better and i am having some major cramping in lower tummy and i just cant wait till tues for the doctors

i will let u know how i get on when i get back, which could be hours

cheers 

em


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

hi ladies can i join you all,
ive got 12 days till i test  
woke up this morning really earlier about 4ish with really bad sweats not sure wheather or not it could be the medication im on ??
was working out my dates an im due a AF on the wednesday coming but not allowed to test until the 5th june ?!
feeling quite nervous really im scared cos i also got really stressed yesterday an went into a overload of hormones i think, an ended up arguing with my dp   feel really bad now but more scared incase it harmed my embies an now worried they wont work  
vikxx


----------



## JoJo Stevens (Jun 14, 2004)

sorry to hear your news Saze and Tracy. 
Hi to all of you who are just on your 2ww, all the very best of luck.

I got my results today and sadly another   for me. As my lovely husband said 'we've lost this battle but not the war' ! We've had a few tears but have spent the past hour working out finances and will be back again in Feb! This will not beat us!

Thanks for all your support and I hope your dreams are just around the corner. 

Love Jo x


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi 
Sorry Saze and Tracy and Jo - it is horrendous to get a BFN and my thoughts are with you     

Welcome Vikki, my emotions are usually all over the place during the 2ww - it is a cruel time.    

Em - as a guide they reckon that pregnyl leaves your system at approx 1000 per day - obviously everyone is different but it is a guide. Sounds positive to me, hoping it remains for you  

Hi to everyone else - I will try and do more personals next time, just trying to see where everyone is up to. Well day 2 or 3 for me (our clinic does 2 insems so never quite sure which day to count from) - not feeling very positive if I am honest. Worried that the timing might have been too early - unlike some people I don't think I can feel when I ovulate but have had some lower abdominal cramp type feelings today - nothing major and can't think how to describe them - just worried me if this is ovulation I don't think the sperm will still be around but I had a jab on Thur so should have already happened  . I will have to re-read my diary from last time, see what I was feeling this early then. Do another pregnyl tomorrow so then any symptoms or feelings I always think can be due to that anyway. 

I hope you are all having a nice bank holiday weekend
Sending            to everyone. 
Tiny xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Ruth* ~ 

*Tracy* ~ i'm sorry hun.....lots of luck for your follow up 

*Sarah* ~ sorry it was confirmed hun...take care 

*Jo* ~ many hugs to you too....be kind to yourself 

*Hi Lully* ~ welcome to the thread.....am I right you had ICSI? Loads of luck and big hugs  

*Hi Gadget, Mary, Tiny, Sharry, Cooky, Sharon and Vikki* ~ welcome to you all too and good luck        *Cooky/Tiny* ~ what days do you test?

*Dolly* (((hugs))) I'm sure your embies will be fine hun....they wouldn't have put them back if they didn't think they had a chance  

*Izzy* ~ welcome to you too.....how are your embies getting on  
*
Thanks Mary-Lou*  Levels refers to the levels of hcg in your body that rise if you get pg. A chemical pregnancy is a very early m/c where something may have started to happen so the hcg starts to rise but then drops off quite quickly. Hope that helps hun.......try doing a search and you'll find lots of posts 

*Em* ~ sounding good so cautiously optomistic for you. How did you get on at the docs?

Good luck *Cartman and Ceepee* for tomorrow       

Love and luck, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## dollydaydream (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi everyone, i am on day 4 of the 2ww and have felt realy anxious today.  Since et i have felt quite bloated, but today nothing only dryness around the nipples.  I know its stupid but feel as though nothing is happening unless i feel something happening,  if you know what i mean.

What should i wait to experience in the next 11 days?

Yours a silly worrier. XXX


----------



## iwannabigbelly (Nov 22, 2007)

hi all


DF just took me to A&E and they said to take some solpadeine. so went to chemist and pharmacist said not to take them if maybe preggers!!!??  so confused now

so phoned up NHS direct and they said under no circumstances should i take solpadeine as it contains codine which should not be taken in pregnancy, she also told me to phone up PALS and complain about advice given from A&E. she told me to phone clinic and tell them of back pain as she thinks it is related to IVF

no blood tests given!! gutted

em x


----------



## mary1971 (May 3, 2008)

hi tiny21.

i am due for insemination 2moz at 12.30,was wanting to ask you about ovulation. i always feel as tho i ovulate before. whta cycle dates does you doc inseminate? second time round for us. dreading the 2ww. 

thanks mary


----------



## flowerpower (Dec 8, 2006)

Hi all

Day 10 today. Achey back and tummy. Still very bloated but this is been the case for weeks.
No spotting as yet and boobs still tender but not as much s they were? Keep prodding. I can't believe Ive still got 4 days to the agony of waiting! This 2nd weeks has dragged much more than 1st for sure.

Kirsty  thanks for positive boost!  Have had no spotting so still keeping everything crossed!

Lis  Your sensitivity to smell sounds like a good symptom?!!!  Sore boobs def a positive sign I think. Your test date is day before me, do we count from the  day after ET as thought I was day 10 today? Yes that blue day was bad. Feeling much cheerier now

Izzy88  - Hi and great news about nos of eggs. Fingers crossed for lots of embies and Tuesday's ET. Sending loads of babydust to you *+*+*+*+*+*

Saze,Ruth and Tracey M – so sorry about BFN news sendign lots of hugs to you all    

Dollydaydream –   So sorry about other embies, mine didn't make it either.  The clinic said to me that ‘that has no bearing on the quality of embryos transferred so try not to worry, I'm sure they're settling in just fine  

Tiny 21  Hi. I think insanity and 2WW go hand in hand!. At least this board can hep us offload! Best of luck with this cycle 

Sharry    Its so emotional but you're not alone.   Sending lots of PMA (positive mental attitude)*+*+***+*

Sharon  I had pains too for about 6 days after IVF ET,  I put it down to ovaries healing. Dr's said they would as they've been so messed with! Hang in there, it should settle down. BTW drinking lots of water meant to help (2-3Litres a day)

Em – Sorry about back, hope someone can sort out pain relief for you. Cant believe hosp said to take codeine!! Would def give clinic a call to talk to someone  Keeping fingers crossed that is a proper BFP 

sending heaps of baby dust and sticky vibes to you all

f xxxxx


----------



## lisag1995 (May 10, 2008)

Dolly Daydream, everyone goes through different symptoms i had dry hands!  i was bloated from about day 9 after ET and i was getting cramps in my belly with boobs like rocks!!! they were so sore i couldn't sleep my back ached as well so i thought it was the end of the road for me so i tested..... But to my shock i got a  so i was abit confused!!! I never had a bleed as some people do but thats the em-babies just moving in so thats nothing to worry about!  If your taking pessaries then they cause cramps as, as soon as i stopped them the cramps went away. I went and bought one of those pillows in Argos that is 5foot long and it amazing to lay on and it cushions Ur boobs!!! its my new best friend. 

I wannabigbelly I'm so shocked that the NHS gave u that i would be so pi**ed off, i had really sore back pain i know it must be really had for u but the only thing u can really take is aspirin or paracetamolI hope u start to feel better soon hun.x.x

JoJo Stevens i so sorry for your BFN i hope you all the best for the future. 

Well i hope everyone is ok and is doing well on there 2ww hang in there all we can do is our best and what will be will be.x.x

 To all  

Lots of love Lisa.x.x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Lisa ~ great news about your BFP......congratulations 

Em ~ as far as i am aware the only painkiller you can take is paracetamol hun.....hope it feel better soon.

Mary ~ not sure hun......too tired to get my brain to work tonight. Good luck for tomorrow 

xxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi
Flowerpower - thank you,     to you too - not long now. 
Mary - I have been to 2 clinics - one and the one I have been to mainly waits for OPK to show surge then does insems, the other monitored with scans and bloods then used pregnyl to trigger ovulation and insem 36 hours later.  I have had insems on day 15, 16, 14 & 15, this time days 13 & 14 - so who knows - my cycle does seem to vary a bit though. 
Em - that is not good at all, I would complain, hope you feel better soon  
Hi Dolly - welcome to this thread- hope it helps you - you are not alone   
Lizzy - I am deliberately not giving myself a specific test day to be honest - technically it would be 2 weeks from Friday just gone but I am intending to wait and see - I have never got there - close last time but didn't quite make it - so if I get to it I will be feeling quite positive   , trying just to see how things go  

Love Tiny xxxx


----------



## Mary - Lou (May 15, 2008)

Evening all

Have decided that I am officially addicted to FF. But have found it so helpful and reassuring. 

Lizzy - thanks for info and pointer to search thingy as it didn't occur to me 

Em - hope you are feeling better soon and like others concerned that A & E could give you such crap advice at least the chemist was more on the ball.

I am back at work tomorrow, having had a week off, not sure if looking forward to it but have found work a useful distraction while been having tx.

Had some strange goings on and not sure what to make of them. Woke up at about 3.30 am with stomach cramps and feeling like I was going to have the 'runs' then while out this afternoon went really warm and felt a 'bit' funny sorry for my lack of technical terms but not sure if I should be making anything of these. Any advice / answers gratefully received.


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi all,

Mind if I join in  I was lurking and thought you might help keep me sane -ish 

Congrats Lisa 

I'm on my 2ww from an FET- no symptoms at all and testing the 2nd of June.

Mega sticky positive vibes and baby dust to my fellow 2ww'ers and those testing over the next few days      

Julie xx


----------



## Littlefish (May 16, 2008)

Hello to someone out there ,

I did what I said to myself I wouldn't - a pee stick early 
3.30 am - early day 12 or it could be early day 13! (depending on whether day if day one is ET day or not) Not supposed to test til Thursday (day 15/16) but that just seemed ages away.
Now I don't know whether it was too early or not as used a first response test that is supposed to be reliable when done early!
Is anyone at this point too?
Had all the symptoms everyone talks about - can it really be just cyclogest messing with me?
The sky is falling in on me but theres that glimmer of hope keeping it 2mm away from my head!
Why o why is it so so very hard for us? Why is life so very unfair?
Is it likely it could still work?

Love Littlefish


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Little Fish   not been through a FET so not sure when day 1 starts from but it could be that you're far too early to start testing just yet, I know it's hard but the clinic give test dates for a reason as some people end up with false readings.  Try to not retest now until you're actual date.  Good luck


----------



## iwannabigbelly (Nov 22, 2007)

hi 

morning everyone

well as some of u may have read from yesterday i got a v.v.faint positive on preg test

so done another one this morning with first wee and a tesco own make 25mui a faint but definate pink  came up with in the 3-4 min time limit. the line is still there now

it is a proper line and pink as i have seen enough neg blank spaces to last me a life time!!

so today i am 14 whole days since trigger, 12 days past OV/EC, 10 days past ET

i have still got 4 days till proper test date, is it real?

what does everyone think?

i am gonna do them every day now till fri

em  x


----------



## cuddy (May 22, 2008)

Hi everyone

Saze and Tracy  so sorry to hear your news 

Iwannabigbelly, that is such good news, lets hope its stays pink   , you are very brave to test early,I am too scared to test, I have a feeling it will be a   because all my symptoms have completely disappeared, but still feeling okay about it all as I still have 3 frosties left. Just to let you know...my clinic told me to avoid paracetamol as it CAN interfere with womb lining so best to check that one out

Lil,  good luck with your next IVF, what stage are you at?  I am 42 later this year too, but I still have my 3 frosties..( how negative am I, test day is Friday and already planning next strategy!!)

    to everyone 

Christine x


----------



## cuddy (May 22, 2008)

Littlefish, sorry I didn't notice your post till now, I just want to say that it is too early to test, I was told that although First response says 6 days early, that rule doesn't always apply in IVF cases, so please wait till your test day, until then you are PUPO

sending you    

Christine x


----------



## flowerpower (Dec 8, 2006)

Afternoon 
Woke up at 5am  all hot and cold, and couldn't sleep properly after. Boobs have stopped hurting pretty much - is this a very bad sign?    

little fish. Every person is different and not all get BFPs early on,  you still have 2 days to go. IVF clinics are v specific about dates, so best to go with that. Don't lose heart.

Iwannabig belly - Have everything crossed for you that the line stays positive.  I think your test day is fri isnt it? What did the clinic say about your back pain? Hope you've been able to take something for it.

love 'n' sticky vibes
f x


----------



## On a journey (Jan 25, 2008)

Hello everyone, and congrats to all BFPs  and hugs to all BFNs (I really do feel for you) .

I'm sorry I haven't said anything earlier, but I've been lurking around for some time. I am a bit shy, and have also been keeping this whole thing a rather private affair.

At 3 a.m today I had a BFP, and I am over the moon.  (just _had to_ do the banana, because it makes me smile everytime I see it)

The main reason I'm writing is as a reassurance to lots of you out there with worries, because I was so convinced I was just suffering from PMS -- all the signals are there; moodiness, swollen breasts, hungry for 10, faint 'period' pain (like it usually is just before AF). I never had any implantation bleeding. The only things different from normal PMS is that my skin is marginally better, and my mood is not quite as fierce. I've experienced a bit more sneezing and bruised legs in the last few days, but I'm not sure if either are related to the BFP, or if it's related to the cyclogest, or if it's just random. It still only feels like PMS, but the stick said otherwise, so I'm not going to argue.

The thing is that there really is no way of telling either way until you test, having waited patiently for 2 weeks.

Good luck to you all. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Littlefish (May 16, 2008)

Thanks Christine and beachgirl,

I will def wait until right time, you def learn by your mistakes!  
Theres so much good news on this site that it really gives you hope and the energy to keep trying.     
Good luck to everyone out there and to anyone considering testing early - DON'T!       the poice are out to get you!!

Luv Littlefish


----------



## Littlefish (May 16, 2008)

Thanks Flowerpower and on a jouney,

Wishing you all the luck in the world flowerpower.    
Excellent news on a journey.   

Luv Littlefish


----------



## flowers21 (Aug 2, 2007)

Hello all,
Sorry I have not posted before normally post on autumn angels, am a bit shy. 
Just want to say we are over the moon tested this morning and really thought it had not worked but we have got a   , still in shook, did 2 clearblue digitals and one tescos.
I did test a little early as our clinic make you wait 18 days so that should have been thursday.
My egg collection was 9th, had 3 day transfer on 12th may so day is 14 days. we only had to embros fertalise so still cant believe it. We had 5 eggs collected and 4 were good enough. I have had ohss twice had both my cycles cancelled well before ec.
Will test agin on Thursday but i think it should be ok     
Good luck to every one else


----------



## cuddy (May 22, 2008)

welcome  on a journey

and a really big     to you, I am SO happy for you

christine x


----------



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

well done  On a Journey and Flowers on your   .

Had a really rough day yesterday but feeling much better today, although getting more and more tempted to test a wee bit early although I know I shouldn't

Sharry x


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Congrats on a journey and flowers    

goos luck to everyone


----------



## Crazychick (Jun 26, 2007)

Hi my name is CC and i am on my 2WW after having 2 embryos transfered today at Woking Nuffield. 3 day transfer with 1x 6 cells and 1x8 cells both with some fragmentation but crossing fingers this one works as the last ICSI failed to implant.

OTD 9th June

Hello to everyone and i will look forward to getting to know all you other crazychicks soon xx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi everyone, hope you are all enjoying the bank holiday. 
Some good news on here then - brilliant, congrats to On a Journey & Flowers - brilliant news
Welcome CC    
Hi Littlefish - hang in there. this 2ww is a nightmare isn't it?    I think it was too early. 
Christine and Em (Em - looking good  ) keeping everything  
Hi to anyone I have missed - sorry!
Did my pregnyl shot this morning or DP did all went OK, not feeling anything but way too early just  
I am putting most of my detail into my diary so don't want to repeat anything but nothing to report so a boring read today I think!

Tiny xxx


----------



## gadget (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi All

Tiny21  Yes you're right the 2ww is long and boring      
Crazychick see you came over too, PUPO hun that's fab     
Sharry hope you feel a lot better today    
Cuddy, I see you have the same OTD as me, how are you coping with the dreaded 2ww?     
Flower21 well done   on      
On a Journey      on your        
Mary-lou hope you're feeling better today     
Mary1971 hope today went well for you hun        
JoJoStevens so sorry hun        
Vicki75 hope you're feeling a lot better and happier today, think we're all still up and down with all those drugs we've pumped into our bodies. Sending you lots of PMA           
Saze1982 and TracyM so sorry girls           
Cooky Hi, the cyclogest is better in the back door, less of a mess but my clinic started me on the front door, I alternate now   
Hi Julie-Anne, Littlefish, flowerpower, Iwannabigbelly, Beachgirl, Lisag1995, Dollydaydream, LizzyB, Sharon, Whippet, and anyone else I've forgotten   
Sticky vibes and       to you all.
G x x


----------



## dollydaydream (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi ladies

I am in my 2ww and today still not feeling much but this funny popping sensation in bottom of tummy, skin really dry and sore nipples, hope everything is doing what it should     .

Big Congratulations to On a Journey and Flowers 21 on your  

Lots and Lots of    to Cuddy, Julie Anne, Crazy Chick, Tiny 21 and Gadget on your   hope you all feelin ok.

And hi to anyone else i have missed big   and lots of   and hopeful   for everyone. 

XXXXXXXX Clare


----------



## iwannabigbelly (Nov 22, 2007)

hi all

just went out to buy some more tests!! i have one tesco one left, but went to superdrug  and they had theirs buy 1 get 2nd half price so got 4 tests from there. also for a laugh got 3 tests for £1 out of poundland.

anyway just dont a superdrug test as it is one that can be used 4 days early and any time of the day, and it came up   faint still but its going to be this time of the day

i really hope this is it, surley it cant be the trigger now?

going to docs tomorrow with my back so might ask him to test aswell!!

em x x x (sorry i am having a me post day)


----------



## dollydaydream (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi em 

Thats brilliant news, how many days are you since et  

Hope all goes well at docs tomorrow, let me know.

I am on day five of dreaded  and its driving me mad.  not feeling much at all, hope all is ok.  Been peeing loads last night and today though.


Clare XX


----------



## iwannabigbelly (Nov 22, 2007)

i am 10 days since ET, i still dont think it is real, but i have seen enough negative tests to last me a life time
em x


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

*EM* thats gr8 news hun     
DOLLY u saying about dry skin so have i really bad ive never suffered from ezma(cant spell it lol) but my neck an legs are really dry!!
feeling bit sicky today more so this evening although i think thats cos im a bit upset with dp at the mo 
although got quite bad AF pains did any one thats had a bfp have AF pains too?
vikxx


----------



## mistyd (May 24, 2008)

Hi I would like to join the thread as this is my first 2ww.  I just did IUI yesterday and I am to test on June 9th.


----------



## iwannabigbelly (Nov 22, 2007)

morning everyone

well i just done two tests and......................got 2 lovely pink lines appear so i think i have a   but i am still very aware that i have 3 days till official tets date so i know it could still go horribly wrong, but OMG!!!!!!!!!!

so today i am

15 days since trigger
14 days since EC/OV (EC being day 1)
11 days past ET

i used a tesco 25mui test and a superdrug 4 day early response 25mui and both came up lovely and pink within time limit lighter than control but darker than yesterday

gonna get the doc to confirm it later, saved some wee!!!(yuk) the things we do!!

love an dust to all

em x x


----------



## Kirsty (Kan1) (May 15, 2008)

Em, Good Luck.  I hope that your Doc confirms the great news.

Good luck to all who are still waiting.  I think this is a great site, seems we all have strange and different symptoms and it is great to know that we are not on our own.  Someone was asking whether it was a problem if your boobs stopped huting.  Mine stopped hurting about day 10 post EC, and I thjought it was all over but it wasnt so dont worry about the changes -  we all seem to have some differences and some similar symptoms but I think it is the waiting that turns us paranoid.  

Kirsty


----------



## Newday (Apr 27, 2005)

hi  I am on day 6 post a FET there are absolutely no symptoms NOTHING!!

I have been here many times before I think it's all over AGAIN!

Dawn


----------



## hanadiz (Jul 23, 2007)

well, i dont feel anything too. my boobs dont hurt , no cramps just nothing. this is my 4th ICSI and been there before but u never get used to it. today i saw tiny drop of clear liquid on my nipples i mean tiny, may be its a good sign !! i dont know.
actually to be honest i feel i am not pregnant at all even though my test date is 31st of May. 
i am expecting my BFN so i dont want to test so my thoughts will not come reality.......
hanadiz


----------



## cuddy (May 22, 2008)

Morning everyone

Wow there is lots of us testing on Friday,        

Iwannabigbelly,  congratulations, I am so pleased for you   

Christine x


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

morning ladies 
all night ive felt sick an now this morning its came on again  
i ve got a blasted water infection too 
but i still dont take these as symtoms i wont let myself lol 
cos knowing me its all in my head lol
the only thing that aint in my head is my (.)(.)s hurt but like i sed b4 i get that b4 i get my AF 
but i wish you all    
vikxx


----------



## lisalondon (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi hope you all had a great weekend.

Iwannabigbelly - looks like you are gonna get one!! (I have been wanting to say that since I saw your name!)

I am testing tommorrow and dreading it.  I know I'll be awake from the early hours.

no symptoms now either so really petrfied.


----------



## flowerpower (Dec 8, 2006)

hi all
Em  Congratulations!!!!! It's lookign so good!!   I'm sure the doc will confirm it later. Look forward to hearing what they say 

Lis - Best of luck for testing tomorrow!! I am so nervous too,  I'm the day after.  Sending lots of    

Kirsty  I posted about lack of sore boobs, so thanks for that reassurance. They stopped at about day 10 too. So really hope its all gonna be ok ....

Vik - symptoms sound hopeful. Sorry youve got a bladder infection  , they're so uncomfortable. Hope you'll have some good news soon to cheer you up! What day you testing?

 to those who got BFN  

F xxx


----------



## lisalondon (Apr 8, 2008)

flower power - good luck for thursday and thanks for my good luck wishes.

My sore boobs stopped at day 10 as well - so am hoping this is positive now..

Vik - apparently cranberry juice is very good for bladder infections.  hope you are not too uncomfortable


----------



## dollydaydream (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi everyone

Big congratulations to iwannabigbelly.

Good luck to everyone else due to test, hope you all get your  

I am on my 6th day of 2ww and still dont feel much, (.) (.)'s bit tender and dry still and still got slight popping sensation but nothing else.  I hope this is normal, as lots of others seem to be feeling things and i am getting bit worried.  
        

XXXX C


----------



## lisalondon (Apr 8, 2008)

Dolly day dream - whats popping??

Sounds like you are having similar symptoms to most of us.

Its difficult to tell what they are symptoms of really.  As AF, progesterone side effects and PG all seem to be similar symptoms.

Good luck for the 2nd half of your 2ww


----------



## dollydaydream (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi hun got a like popping sensation, behind my pubic v area, if that explains it more hun.

Thanks for my good luck you to.    

Clare XX


----------



## lisalondon (Apr 8, 2008)

Dollyday dream - hopefully that is growing pops you can feel


----------



## dollydaydream (Apr 18, 2008)

Is there such a thing hun, XXXX


----------



## lisalondon (Apr 8, 2008)

not sure, but i like to think that some of the gripes I have been having are things growing.  I am probably mad, but it makes me feel better...


----------



## iwannabigbelly (Nov 22, 2007)

well i think this is gonna be over before it has begun

just went to loo and there is some brownish discharge when i wipe and a little on knickers(sorry if tmi)

any postive stories? i have heard that this can be quite common in early stages

now i wish i hadnt tested so early

to everyone out there do not test early it is not good for your mental health!!!

em x

ps. been back to docs and he has perscribed me some co-codamol and says codeine is safe to take in pregnancy, and they have kicked in already


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

flowerpower im testing on the 5th june hun (earlymorning lol)
xx


----------



## lisalondon (Apr 8, 2008)

vikki

rest plenty and good luck during your 2ww


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

lisalondon you testing tomorrow aint ya?


----------



## lisalondon (Apr 8, 2008)

vikki

yeah I am - and getting very nervous - however everyone on FF has been really supportive - and I guess I cant do anything about it until tomorrow morning now.  just hope I can sleep tonight!


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

good luck lisa xx ill be thinking of you


----------



## Kirsty (Kan1) (May 15, 2008)

Em

I had that for the whole 2ww and another couple of days so dont get too down.


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

lisa where are you in london hun?


----------



## lisalondon (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm at at Guy's and live near by.


----------



## iwannabigbelly (Nov 22, 2007)

Kirsty (Kan1) said:


> Em
> 
> I had that for the whole 2ww and another couple of days so dont get too down.


what u had bleeding? what colour was it and when did it stop?

i just done another test after holding wee for about half an hour and it came up positive straight away

i dont know what on earth is going on

em x


----------



## dollydaydream (Apr 18, 2008)

Its a positive hun yeaaaahhhhhhhhh     xxxxx


----------



## lisalondon (Apr 8, 2008)

em

I would think a positive test in the middle of the day is a great sign as wee is much more diluted now.  You have a  

Just put your feet up and rest for the afternoon and try not to worry.


x


----------



## iwannabigbelly (Nov 22, 2007)

thanks everyone

thank god i have got you lot!!

love u all

you will be "special" aunties to my bubba/bubbas!!!

em x


----------



## dollydaydream (Apr 18, 2008)

lisa london 

your turn now, test early test early he he he xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## flowerpower (Dec 8, 2006)

em could be implantation bleeding and embies still gettign comfy  
As lis  said you still have a BFP in middle of day so try not to worry! Go and rest!

f x


----------



## lisalondon (Apr 8, 2008)

Dollydaydream - no way no way no way - too scared to scared to scared - I dont even have a spare HPT for tomorrow.....


----------



## dollydaydream (Apr 18, 2008)

ha ha ha dont let me currupt you, dont be scared, let me know how you get on, i excited for ya now. xx  Mine not for nine days and i could test now. xx


----------



## lisalondon (Apr 8, 2008)

dollydaydream -       

Of course I'll let you know how I get on.


----------



## Kirsty (Kan1) (May 15, 2008)

Em

I have no idea how to post a private email - so sorry to all who think this might be TMI.   I started to have cramps and backache and a light pinky sort of discharge (not bleeding as such - if you tell me how to do this privately I can tell you what it reminded me of but that really would make us all feel quite sick!!)  I then had dark old brown blood for another week - there was not one time that I went to the loo that it wasnt there.  Then one time I had bright red fresh blood (one loo trip only) That scared the pants off me becasue i really thaough it was all over.  I had sharp pains in one side of my tummy near the pelvic bone for days (Agony!) and the aches which were like AF, and spotting continued until three days after I got a positive from the hospital.  Boobs were shocking until day 10 then stopped hurting and then came back again three days after my test date.  I think if you keep testing you will drive yourself insane.  Look at the faint pink lines as a good sign but dont bank on anything.  I checked whether the HCG injection (the one you do late at night) can leave enough HCG to give a false positive and they say that for some people the HCG can stay in the bod for up to 14 days depending on the levels injected but that is a really high dosage and probably worst case scenario.  I know how hard it is but I dont think you get a true reflection until the day of the test, at least not one you can bank on.  When do you test at the hospital?

Kirsty


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi
Gosh - very busy on here, will try and do some personals but apologies if I miss you.
Em - that is brilliant news - sounds very positive to me, just rest and wait for confirmation of your BFP!!   Congratulations. 
Lisa - can't believe you haven't got a test in!! Good for you - no temptation then.   
I think the popping sensation must be an IVF/ICSI thing - never had that or seen about it with IUI - sounds very strange. On one of my attempt  I remember having flutterings but obviously came to nothing whatever they were. 
Dolly - early days yet    
Can't remember who else has posted now - will check again in a bit and maybe post a few more personals. 

Today is day 18, 4 days after last insem - too early for anything I think. DP did pregnyl yesterday so that might kick in and give me sore boobs i guess. I have been having lower abdominal cramping - not sure if that is the best description but only one I can give it - quite a lot really, not painful just crampy. Also have lower back ache - again nothing major and possibly because I have been trying to take it fairly easy.  Trying to do some lesson planning as on half term but getting nowhere fast    It is interesting reading everyone's 2ww experience.  My GP has kindly said they will do 2nd pregnyl on Thur - thought it takes the pressure away from DP doesn't it and I can go during the day this week.  Apart from that nothing but do feel it is too early. 

Definitely some positive stories on here which gives us all hope. 
Hi to everyone else        
Tiny xxx


----------



## lisalondon (Apr 8, 2008)

Tiny21 - I will probably be running out to the chemist in the morning when I c**k the hosptal one up..


By DH just called and said he has bought croissant and smoothies for breakfast in the morning for celebration or for cheering up..  bless him!

x


----------



## dollydaydream (Apr 18, 2008)

ahhhh hun thats well cute, wish mine was like that.  XX


----------



## dollydaydream (Apr 18, 2008)

Vicky75 how you feeling - i cant cope with this wait. XXX


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Ahhh Lisa - what a kind thought.


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

I hope your all ok my fingers are crossed for you all too, Here's sending you all positive vibes    
I also hope that the dreaded  aint driving you all MAD !!!   too much.
Take care love ya all nicky x x x x


----------



## iwannabigbelly (Nov 22, 2007)

doc phoned me

he said it doesnt look good and ordered me bed rest. i told him i had tested since i started bleeding and that it came up positive, he said that was encouraging.

after coming of the phone i went to the loo and i had some dark clots come out. so maybe i am just losing one embie and keeping one.

i just cant wait till the morning now to do another test.

please let this be

em x


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

for you. Sending you


----------



## dollydaydream (Apr 18, 2008)

I wanna big belly, keep your chin up and keep those positive thoughts, you are doing so well.

I cant stop thinking of you,   thoughts are with you for tomorrow.  Please let me know as soon as you know hun. XXX


----------



## dollydaydream (Apr 18, 2008)

You will never guess what, i saw a girl i know in town today and she said to me are you pregnant, i nearly died, i know i have put a stone on with tx and prob look about three/four months pregnant because i am so bloated, but the cheek.  Even if you think it you dont say it unless you are sure do you.  

Am looking on the bright side as i know something she doesnt, hope this is a good sign. xx

Good luck to all testing this week      

And  to everyone else on 2ww stay  and dont let it drive you   like me.

love to all XXXX         for iwannabigbelly and lisalondon


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

*lisa* good luck for tomorrow hunny  
*em *hun rest up hun i know its easier sed then done though  with you xx
vikxx


----------



## mary1971 (May 3, 2008)

evening ladies,just home as me trying hard to keep busy. 1st day of the dreaded  so been visiting every1. 

iwannabigbelly my heat goes out to you.rest rest rest and me will say a wee prayer for you in bed. 

anyone got info on how long the pregnyl shot stays in urine? 

  and  to all.

xmary


----------



## gadget (Apr 18, 2008)

Good evening girls
Hope everyone is feeling happy and well today.
Vicki75 hope everything is ok with you and DP today and you've cheered up    My legs are terribly dry also, I seem to have eczema too at the mo, who knows maybe its a sign         
Good luck Dollydaydream, Mistyd, Newday, Cuddy, Flowerpower and Mary1971 on your           
Hi Kirsty, Tiny21 and Petdowe, hope you're all doing well   
Hanadiz you test the same day as myself and Cuddy, sending you lots of PMA        
Iwannabigbelly rest up as the Doc says    
Lisalondon good luck for your test tomorrow hun            
Quick question to any of you on cyclogest, if you use the back door do you tend to get constipated (sorry TMI)   My (.)(.) still sore and I'm past day 10, only 3 days to test and I bought a test today for the day after just to make sure!!!
Lots of            to you all. 
G x x


----------



## flowerpower (Dec 8, 2006)

Hi girls
its 4am and Ive been awake for 2 hrs with bad tummy pains and back ache   which has got steadily worse through evening and finally woke me up. Have taken 2 paracetemol but doesnt seem to have helped.  Pain is like a burning sensation and  also feels a bit like im being prodded and is low down in uterus to pubic bone, but not like Af  cramps (but writing this is a surefire way she'll probably arrive)?  

Is this hopeful or not, cos its scaring me?? Testing is on thurs but not sure i can hold out if this continues

gadget thanks for good wishes, am hanging on to that  for dear life. Hope eczema is a positive sign     to you too.

em - Sending you lots of     and    .  My friend bled for quite a few weeks into PG (clots and all) so it can happen and still be ok. She had a beautiful little girl last Aug xx

f xxx


----------



## lisag1995 (May 10, 2008)

flowerpower hope your ok and theres  for u. i put ur bubbles up to 77 for good luck hun.x
 

iwannabigbelly where ru this morning did u test?? i need to get ready for work soon so message me when u know ill be   for u hun .x

lisa.x


----------



## iwannabigbelly (Nov 22, 2007)

morning all

well after a restless nights sleep and a thundestorm thrown in for good measure, i was awake at 7 am 
i ma still bleeding heavy, but it isnt bright red like my normal AF it is dark red with a brown tinge to it. and i am not having any cramps or anything
so i re tested and it come up positive straight away!! it isnt any darker than yesterday but by no means any lighter either

so i am either  a) losing a twin
                    b) one of those people who just bleed
                    c) misscarrying/chem preg and hormone is still in body
                    d) eptopic

so gonna phone clinic when they open at 8:30 am and see what they say

em x


----------



## flowerpower (Dec 8, 2006)

Morning ladies
pain is still here and more across middle now. Is quite constant and feel so heavy and bloated, reminds me of when I had appendicitis (but obviously can't any more!)  No Af yet and was fully expecting to see her when i got up just now even tho' thy're still not Af cramps. Am on knicker watch and pessary is toying with me that its her arriving....

lisag thanks for bubbles    

Lisalondon  Am hoping so much for you that its  BFP this morning. Am thinking of you and sending lots of      and babydust *+*+*+**+*+*

em -     Hope your clinic can help you out. I'm so sorry youre haviing such stress. On a posiitve note it is still sayign BFP! 

love f x


----------



## mary1971 (May 3, 2008)

morning ladies, 

flowerpower i hope the knicker watching going good   here. was thinking of you and iwannabigbelly all ngt.  

iwannabigbelly lots of  to see you through the day,will hear how you get on at clinic.

  to all and me be bk later,off to physio for my dodgy knees. 

mary


----------



## ceepee (Apr 4, 2005)

Hello Ladies, I tested early and got a !!!!! am so delighted!!! Tested again on the correct day (having done about a million tests leading up to then) and got a clear + with the clearblue test 

I'v never got a good result testing early but this time I did with 1st response and 1st wee of the day - 5 days early!!! (could that mean twins? !) 

My symptoms have been lots of cramps, lower back pain and sore boobs. I have also been very tired. 

GOOD LUCK to everyone testing!!! flowerpower - I'v blown you some bubbles too xxxx


----------



## iwannabigbelly (Nov 22, 2007)

i am now waiting for my clinic to phone me back, they are gonna have such a go at me for testing early, they did when i had my IUI as i used extra OV kits and got majorly wrong for that aswell

any way just had a shower and been to toilet a few times and the bleeding seems to be getting better

there is still red blood but it is mixed in with clear stringy stuff like when u OV. hope this si a good sign

maybe i have just lost one embie, and although i am sad for that embie, i will love the other one enough for the both of them. one baby suits me fine. two would have been fine also. what ever i get i will be gratefull for

even if this does all end at least i have seen what a positive tets looks like and at least i know i can get preggers.

please   for me and send me   

sorry there is no personals, i just cant think straight. but i do love you all with all my heart

em x x x


----------



## ceepee (Apr 4, 2005)

aww, god, good luck iwannabigbelly. I am really thinking of you xxx


----------



## iwannabigbelly (Nov 22, 2007)

thanks ceepee

and congrats by the way 

em x


----------



## Kirsty (Kan1) (May 15, 2008)

Good Luck Ladies, 

Em & Flower power - I am sending you huge hugs and prayers that all is well and that the symptoms are just little bubbas bedding in for the duration.

K


----------



## Newday (Apr 27, 2005)

iwannabigbelly thinking of you today hope all is well.
Em & Flower power you too!

well I am now on day 7 of a single FET and nothing think this is well and truely over again. I wish I just had some small symptom anything but no

Want to stop the drugs now 

Dawn


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Morning everyone
What a night some of you have had - mine wasn't great either. 
Em - hoping everything stays positive for you - see what the clinic say - another positive test must be a good sign and as you say lots of people bleed early on.   
Dawn - this wait is awful, hang in there.   
Ceepee - CONGRATS - brilliant news - good to read good news.  
Hi Mary and Kirsty & Gadget   
Flowerpower - how are you doing now? Is it worth calling your clinic or NHS direct? Doesn't sound very nice - no idea what it could be though. 
Lisa - any news?     

Bit of a me question - I know it's silly but has been worrying me all night - I was laying reading last night and my cat jumped straight onto and over my tummy - though she isn't that big it was still quite a jolt and I am worried she might have affected things possibly happening. I have had quite a bad nights sleep - silly and weird dreams and just can't get it out of my head. I still have lower backache but so far the cramping kind of feelings I was having haven't been there - is it related - any thoughts? Worrying myself silly and I know it is silly but what do you think? It is worrying me so much might put it on peer support as well. 

           to everyone I haven't mentioned - seems to be a good lot of BFPs on here - lets hope there are lots more. 

Love Tiny xxx


----------



## nats210 (Apr 25, 2005)

Just a quick reply to Tiny -
I had the same thing happen to me, try not to worry your embie is safe inside the womb, just remeber all the people that fall pg & don't know it imagine what they put their bodies through. Our bodies go through a lot of changes in the 2 ww and every day can give different signals, try & relax fingers crossed for you.
xx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi Nats
thank you, logically I am telling myself that but with the IUI I am never sure on timing - will sperm have joined with egg, at what stage might it be at  - I only had insems last Thur and Fri so quite early still. I am trying to tell myself that other people do all sorts when they don't know they are or might be pregnant, then I think (this is the madness of IF and the 2ww) that they wouldn't therefore know that month if it didn't work as most people don't even really register the 2ww.  This probably makes no sense at all!   Sleep deprived I think!
Thank you
Tiny xxx trying to get some perspective.


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

Good morning ladies <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZC%2526i%253D28%252F28%255F2%255F5v%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">







hate this weather !!
*EM* chin up girl we`re all with you xx
*CEEPEE* CONGRATULATIONS on your  
*everyone else* hope your hanging in there!!
*LISALONDON*WHERE R U wats the verdict ??    
me this morning feeling ok bit sicky but that i know is just nerves to be honest i dont think im going to have a  outcome dont know why just sort of feel it !! 
vikxx


----------



## mary1971 (May 3, 2008)

back from physio,all is well and not to go back for a month 

tiny, sounds like you had the same ngt as me. last ngt a car pulled out infrount of me and i had to brake hard,the abs kicked in and the car was all over the road. dd hurt her back and my tummy took a bit of a bash. was realy upset,but thankful we were ok. big   to you lady.

hi and lots of  and   to all.hope every1 is having a possitive day altho the weather aint gd.

xx


----------



## susanalex (Dec 8, 2007)

Hi everyone 

Wanting to join your thread, am on day 8 of the dreaded 2ww, thought it might help !

Thanks
Sualex


----------



## mary1971 (May 3, 2008)

hi there welcome to the thread. you will get lots os support to help ypou will the dreaded   lady. how have you been? 

x


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi Mary - glad you were OK, doesn't sound nice at all. I am sure if things are working they are much more robust than we think aren't they? Will keep  
Vik - when is your test day? Like the little pic - we don't actually have rain here at the moment but quite a rough night I think - thunder woke me up. 
Welcome Sualex - it does help to be on here, I think anyway. 

Tiny (trying to relax) xxxx  
(Got reports to write over half term though and they are really stressing me out as it is all new to me - had a late career change to become a teacher)


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

hi susanalex welcome hun xx


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

tiny21- test day is 5th june but dont really think its going to be a bfp though just got a feeling !


----------



## susanalex (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks everyone

Am doing ok, not much to report,apart from sore boobs and tiredness! Testing 3rd June (if I can wait till then)!!

Sualex


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi Vikki
My OTD is 6th so we are very close, I  am not expecting a positive either but not actually sure how I will cope with another negative - last time I was absolutely distraught, trying to keep some   and sending you some too     
  
I am not focussing on OTD day though - just trying to take one day at a time - not succeeding but trying, if AF doesn't arrive then I will feel more positive but the pregnyl will probably hold it off anyway - final jab tomorrow. 
Tiny xx


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

tiny sorry to hear you had a bfn last time  
im not on pregnyl may be cos i had fet !?? lol im on prognova an cyclogest
just think to my self now that all the symptoms i thought i was having are in my head! 
its like my life has stopped at the mo an i shouldnt be letting it do this ! cos like you i think ill get really distraught if its a neg!
Good luck hun lots of     your way xx
have you no children at all ? sorry dont mean to pry 
i have an i think thats wat makes it worst is that i do know wat im looking for in symptoms 
vikxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi Vikki
No no kids - been TTC for around 5 or 6 years I suppose then discovered DP has no sperm - a genetic problem so donor tx our only option. We have now had 4 DIUIs each negative seems to get harder if I am honest. We are on wait for IVF but I am really frightened about it - part of the reason we funded another DIUI. 
I think the drugs for the different tx are very different and probably all produce their own symptoms - just to help us!! Each pregnancy is different though isn't it so different symptoms could mean different things     
I know what you mean about your life stopping - I was determined not to this time but not being at work (am a teacher) it is hard as noone else is around to take my mind off things. 
I must do some work now!!
We are still quite early in our 2ww so anything can happen   
Love Tiny xxxx


----------



## lisalondon (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi all

Bad news I'm afraid.  Negative HPT this morning.  I'm devastated and very very sad...

x


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Oh Lisa      so so sorry, we were all hoping for you.   
Love 
Tiny x


----------



## dollydaydream (Apr 18, 2008)

Oh Lisa i am so sorry for you hun big  from me to you.  

XXX Clare


----------



## cuddy (May 22, 2008)

Lisa  I am so sorry     xx

Iwannabigbelly  I have been thinking of you all day yesterday, please put your feet up and take care, lets hope it is old blood you are seeing and it is coming away to make room for your growing embies    xx

I am due to test on Friday, but I am fully expecting and prepared for a  

christine x


----------



## dollydaydream (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi everyone I will start with a few personals:-

Iwannabigbelly, hope you are ok,   thoughts for you, have you heard from the clinic

Cuddy    good luck for friday.

Big love to Lisalondon, thinking of you babe.

Tiny, vicky and suealex positive thoughts for the rest of your 2ww.

I however am in my two week wait and am getting more and more convinced nothing is going on, not feeling any different really.  Boobs feel bit bruised and tender and dry, few twinges in lower tummy but nothing to write home about.  Any advise would be much appreciated.

ClareXXXXx


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

lisalondon      oh hun im so so sorry to hear that hun cant imagine how you feel hun my heart goes out to you xx will you test again in a few days time ?? cos one of the women in my clinc did an she got a different result , clinic sed she must of had a late attacher xx 
you take care xx hun an we`re all be here for you xx
vikxx


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

Hello everyone.... I got my BFN last week but I'm still addicted to this thread  I know....crazy! Actually I have still been checking in to see how everyone else is doing!

Lisalondono  so sorry to see your news. I know what your feeling!

I also wanted to give a big HELLO to Vikki75....  since we went to the same clinic! I'm so glad to see you on this thread. Hoping you get the big BFP!

And to all the others on the TWW     THinking of you!!! Hoping your dreams come true!


----------



## iwannabigbelly (Nov 22, 2007)

hi all

well clinic phoned me - eventually

and i got wrong for testing early and she said it wouldnt be an accurate result??!!

she said to rest and re test fri on my official test day.

so not alot of help really

but spoke to my friend who has a little boy through IVF and she had the same bleeding before she got to test date ( she didnt test early as it was a FET and knew it was best to wait) she tested on test day and it was positive she then went on to have her son. her bleeding was losing a twin and she continued to bled throughout pregnancy.

so i have got to be strong for my little one/ones

so shall i test in the morning or leave it till fri? i think i will try and wait till fri

thanks for all your support
em x x


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

*BABYDREAMS219* hi hun how you doing ? iwas so sorry to hear you had a bfn hun xx 
really did feel for you x who did your et for you?? an did you get a foto hun? cos i did nt cos the bloody nurse turned the scan off b4 dr nair took it!!!! was well up set but it all seemed really weird anyway dunno things seemed like well i dunno weird lol
are you going to try again hun ?


----------



## Kirsty (Kan1) (May 15, 2008)

Em, try to wait til Friday - or you will send yourself crazy.  Is there anything you can do to take your mind off it for a day?  I made myself really busy at work the day before the test just to try to take my mind off it.  Go to the pictures or something tomorrow evening, dont let the clinic get you down, most of them probably dont know what its like to go through this and I bet if they were in your shoes they would crack and do the tests themselves.  I hope it is good news for you on Friday, I dont think you would be getting the faint lines on the tests if you were not up with a fighting chance.

K


----------



## iwannabigbelly (Nov 22, 2007)

thankyou kirsty

i have decided not to test tomorrow
cause the tests i have left are 1x clearblue non digi
1xclearblue digital
1x boots own make which are rubbish 
1xhospital test
so i want to save best two till fri cause if hospital one says neg then i have two back up ones, otherwise i would have to go out and buy some more. and i have spent £50 ish pounds already!!! so i have made a decision and i am gonna stick to it. my mum is gonna come over tomorrow and gonna ask her to take me food shopping. i havent told her anything yet. i want to wait till fri for the final result.

lisalondon-   honey, thinking of you

cuddy - good luck fri

love and dust to all
em x


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Em - I think that is the best thing - though hard.    I think it still sounds positive so hoping Friday confirms your BFP     
Tiny xxxx


----------



## lisalondon (Apr 8, 2008)

iwannabigbelly - think you are brave waiting for Friday, but think that is best.

Good luck


----------



## dollydaydream (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi guys

I need some advise, i am on day six of my 2ww and today i have been getting some funny twinge pains either side and then a stitch like pain in top of tummy.  Never really had period pains before so not sure if it feels like them.

Look forward to hearing from you.

XX


----------



## Newday (Apr 27, 2005)

Dolly I am on day 7 I am getting a stitch pain left hand side
think it's all the drugs
dawn


----------



## dollydaydream (Apr 18, 2008)

Lets hope its implantation hey. XXXX


----------



## flowerpower (Dec 8, 2006)

Hi ladies

Clinic rang back and said they thought it could be my ovaries still recovering from stimulated cycle and reacting still to drugs?? I’m not sure, but I suppose nurse will probably know better? Still have sharpish pain and backache. Finding it very difficult to concentrate on work today…..Think I might go and see Indiana Jones tonight to distract me from testing tomorrow 

(((Lisa)))  Big hugs for you.    I’m so  so sorry   I had everything crossed that it would work out for you xx. 

Em – Have fingers crossed for you hun.  You're not at test date yet. Just remembered my sis had bleeding like AF and then got a BFP. Go and rest and is prob best to wait til Friday to test again to save your nerves (and bank account LOL)   

Kirsty thanks  xxx 

Dawn – Some people seem to have no symptoms and still have BFPs, but stitch pain sounds like a symptom to me!   Don’t give up    

Ceepee  Congratulations!   That great news, thanks for bubbles too   

Tiny – We’re all wrecks with this 2WW!! We’re all yawning together! Don’t think its poss for a cat to hurt your little embies, so don’t worry    

Vikki – Sending    and keeping fingers crossed for you, don’t lose heart. I felt down on day 7 too.

Mary – What a shock with the car!   I’m sure everything is all fine in there. Hope you’re taking it easy rest of day. Your poor DD as well, Glad the physio appt went well tho'..

Sualex  - Hi, and welcome. Fingers crossed for a BFP for you.

Cuddy- Good luck for Friday xxxxx

Dolly day dream – Have fingers crossed its implantation pain. Sending lots of    

Babydreams  hugs sorry about your BFN last week.  Its friendly here isn’t it, so hope you get that BFP soon. 
F xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cuddy (May 22, 2008)

Flowerpower

Just a wee note to wish you luck for tomorrow    

I always wake up early so I WILL be thinking of you 

Christine xx


----------



## lisalondon (Apr 8, 2008)

flower power - good luck tomorrow


----------



## Holly Berry (Nov 29, 2007)

Hello all,

I had my 5th DIUI today and wanted to join this thread. Testing June 13th should I get that far!!

 to Flowerpower and anyone else testing soon!

Holly
xx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi Holly and welcome
I am also on 5th DIUI 2ww - I had tx last Thur and Fri.  Let's hope 5 is a lucky number       
Flowerpower sending you      for tomorrow. 
Must go and update my diary soon!
Tiny x


----------



## Kirsty (Kan1) (May 15, 2008)

Flower power - I have everything crossed for you for tomorrow.  Good luck to everyone testing tomorrow, I seem to have lost track a bit of who does what when.

   

Kirsty


----------



## bagpuss1 (Feb 26, 2005)

Hi Guys,

Wicked AF turned up and spoiled it for us today! Am okay though- starting again- due to start treatment in June agaun.

Good luck to everyone- will post more in my next 2ww.

Love Kerry.


----------



## gadget (Apr 18, 2008)

Good evening girls

Flowerpower how are you feeling today hun, hope your pain is gone or at least bearable and got something to with you being pg!!               Good luck for tomorrow hun      
Hi to Lisa1995, Mary1971, Kirsty, Newday, Nats210, Vicky75, Dollydaydream, Cuddy hope you're  hanging in there   
Ceepee   on your    
Tiny21 hope you're feeling better now, I doubt the cat would have damaged anything but to put your mind at rest, ring your clinic and have a word with them            
Susanalex   and welcome to the thread      
Lisalondon so so sorry hun look after yourself and DH           
Babydreams219 sorry about your BFN hun    
Hollyberry   and welcome         
Bagpuss1 sorry hun    good luck for next tx        
Had a bad sleep last night what with thunder and lightning, so very tired today.  Only 2 days to test, what will be will be!!!!!!!!!
            
To you all
G x x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Lisalondon* ~ really very sorry hun.....so sad for you 

*Kerry* ~ so sorry to see your news too....take good care hun 

*Tiny* ~ i'm sure your embies will be fine hun....they're well protected (((hugs)))

*Julie-Anne, Crazychick, Dawn, Hanadiz, Sualex and Holly* ~ welcome to the thread everyone and much luck to you all      

*Mary* ~ if you have a look at the 2ww FAQ section on the 2ww Board you'll find some info on HCG 

*Mistyd* ~ welcome to the thread and welcome to FF too. Loads of luck for you 2ww  

*Littlefish* ~ how are you getting on....good luck for tomorrow  

*Flowerpower*   for you test tomoorw 

*Em* ~ everything crossed for Friday  

*On a journey* ~ congratulations....have a very happy pregnancy hun 

*Flowers* ~ congratulations to you too hun 

*Ceepee* ~ woohooo.......well done hun. Congratulations 

Hi to everyone.......hope you are doing ok, sorry for not catching up with you all but there's been lots of chatting 

Love and luck, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

LizzyB any chance of a new home xx
vikxx


----------



## dollydaydream (Apr 18, 2008)

You missed me out hun     xxxxx


----------



## dollydaydream (Apr 18, 2008)

Sorry had to reply again, number was on 666, couldnt bear it. XXX


----------



## mistyd (May 24, 2008)

Hello everyone!

Congrat's on all the .  I am hoping for one myself but am worried that I am up for disappointment as this is my first IUI cycle.  I have read that a lot of you have tested early even though they say not to but how often do you get false positives even when you test early?  I had to have a follicle reduction done before my IUI and I have a couple of questions I am hoping someone could answer for me.  On my left ovary I had 3 follicles that were big enough and quite a few on the right ovary.  He left my 3 follicles on the left but took all the follicles except for 2 on the right.  So he did say if they were all release that gives me the potential to have 5 fertilized.  I told him that the follicles on my right ovary shouldn't matter because that tube is blocked.  But he still says I could have 5 fertilized and I think that the only ones that could get fertilized are the 3 on the left.  Any feed back on this would be great.  

Thanks,

Misty 

PS: I am really enjoying this site as everyone seems really supportive.


----------



## iwannabigbelly (Nov 22, 2007)

hi all

well still bleeding

and done two tests this morning, one tesco and one clearblue and both were negative. well the clearblue one defo was. i thought i could see a faint line on the tesco one but i dont know if it is my eyes playing tricks.

so i think it is all over i dont hold out much hope for OTD tomorrow

thanks for all your support

em x x 

ps. i knew i said i wouldnt test, but i think u all knew i would


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

IWABB-   take it easy today won't you and try not to stress too much, could be your urine wasn't strong enough


----------



## iwannabigbelly (Nov 22, 2007)

thanks beachgirl, but it was my first wee of the day and i didnt have any in the night.
i cant be preggers if i get strong positives mon/tues/wed and then neg today with bleeding.
there is still a small part of me clinging on but i really dont think its gonna happen
thanks anyway
em x


----------



## Newday (Apr 27, 2005)

em

I am sorry I have had this happen to me in the past they have obviously treid to implant.

Well I have woken up like C**p sore throat flu like symptoms it's not looing good apart from that still no symptoms. I know it's only day 8 but when I did get pg there was an indication by now and that was with 3 day embryos this time it's blasts.

Disappointed but there you go

Dawn


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Dawn- I got a really bad sore throat during my 2ww which then developed into a terrible cough, try honey and lemon with hot water x


----------



## iwannabigbelly (Nov 22, 2007)

well the bleeding has stopped completely?!!!!!!!!!  so i started bleeding 3pm tues and stopped this morning 9am ish

whats going on girls?

and after going back and looking at tesco 4 day early test again there is the faintest of faintest lines. maybe one has stayed with me and impanted after the first one and is only now starting to produce hcg. or it is left over in my body from losing both

i have got to stay positive and hope that it shows positive tomorrow

just wish tomorrow would hurry up

em x


----------



## cuddy (May 22, 2008)

Hi everyone

well I tested early...did it this morning instead of tomorrow MAINLY cos I running out of cyclogest and as it needs to be posted out to me, I needed to know if realistically I needed any more! I am waiting for clinic to call with advice etc...it was negative by the way which was no great shock. 
Going for my next FET later this year, hopefully! I need to lose some weight...I was a size 8 when I started this IVF stuff, now a 12!   Please tell me these drugs make you fat and its gonna go away soon!!!

Iwannabigbelly...I am thinking of you, please try not to worry, you got a positive at the moment I hope your clinic will be more helpful tomorrow,   x

I've got everything crossed for my fellow testers tomorrow...        

Christine x


----------



## flowerpower (Dec 8, 2006)

It was a BFN    TRying to focus on positive things but very disappointed. Have rung clinic and wll now wait for follow up appt. 

Cuddy    I know how you feel. We'll both get there.

em - So hope that you end up with a happy BFP and at least one embie sticks    hugme^ Hang in there.

f x


----------



## dollydaydream (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi girls

Big   to flowerpower and cuddy.

Em feel as though i am going through this with you, cant cope, glad you are staying so positive.

I have not had many symptoms, but last night i had this twinging and dragging feeling, so went to bed and tried to sleep it off, kept me awake all night and then woke this morning, went for wee and wiped there was slight bit of brown goo (tmi) i know, nothing since am just hoping this was implantation.  PLEEEEEAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSEEEEEEEE


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Ive been umming and arring about whether to post here but I thought I would just in case anyone can give me any advice or hope.

I had an FET last Weds the 21st May with 2 blasts. And my official test date is next week 5th June. (15 days after FET).
The following day I had lots of twinges which I took as a good sign (because blasts are thought to implant within 24 hours) and my (.)(.) soon started to feel fuller which was a lovely feeling and very exciting.

But now everything seems to be reversing. My (.)(.) are now more back to normal and Ive had loads of pains today where I think everything is unattaching. This is third time Ive done this so surely I should know my body by now? Ive been pregnant through IVF (followed by M/C) and then had a BFN so I know the difference in how I should feel.

What do you think? Im really trying hard not to give up but I really dont know how Im going to get through today let alone the next week until the 5th.

Sorry to bother you all as you all seem to chat so much. I was just hoping that somebody might have some pearl of wisdom for me.

Good luck to everyone and   to everyone still waiting

Many thanks
Jen x


----------



## dollydaydream (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi J mo 

I test on 5th June also and had sore boobs at start, just posted a message above yours about my syptoms, but have nothing today at all.  

Not sure what to think either.  xxx


----------



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

Phew, 

so far made it to Day 14 of a 15 day wait!   without testing but got really sore (.)(.) today and a small amount of brown blood when I wipe>just need to wait and see  what happens tomorrow       

Sharry x


----------



## cuddy (May 22, 2008)

Flowerpower   I am so sorry   back to the starting blocks for us I guess. I quite fancy leaving my next FET until the end of the summer, but I will be 42 in Nov, so might be pushing my luck!!

Thinking of you 

Christine x


----------



## iwannabigbelly (Nov 22, 2007)

hi well i havent bled this morning since about half eight/nine ish

and after i posted on here i went back to the test and had another look as you do! and there was a pink line, very faint but defo there. its still pink now, its not a grey evaporation line. 

so it is either hcg left over from before or (hopefully) the other embryo there and isnt producing enough hcg on his/her own! i know it is a long shot but worth thinking about

cause whe 2 embryos are transfered there isnt anything to say they are going to say they are going to implant the same day, they may implant a couple of days apart, it may be a late implanter! so i only bled for 36 hrs, hardly a normal AF

i have posted a message on peer support on pregnancy page to see if there is any one it has happened to, and i have had a reply from one lady who had a bfn then bfp. 
this also happened to a friend of mine although she didnt test early but she had heavy bleeding just before test and went on to have a baby boy from that ivf attempt, her bleeding was from losing one twin. i am just hoping that is me aswell. when it came to her test day, the line was so faint she had to squint to see it but she was preggers. late implanters do happen.  fingers crossed

thanks for taking the time with me, i know i have been a serial poster with me posts but i dont think i could have coped without this site

lets see what tomorrow brings 

all my love 

a more positive em x x


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi Dolly,

Maybe your pain is down to implantation. I see you didnt have blasts and therefore they should be implanting about now. Plus the pink spotting too. So I would keep the faith that its all good news.

Iwannabigbelly - Im sure we've posted before?! Anyway sounds good to me, lets hope thats all it is and that you still have AT LEAST one embie in there! 

Good luck to everyone else! There seems to be lots going on, its hard for me to work out whats happening! 

Jen x


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi everyone
Not sure I can keep up!!
Em - I am really hoping that that BFP stays - there are so many different stories around that is so easily can stay positive - keeping everything crossed for you. 

Christine and Flowerpower     to you both. 
Sharry - good luck for tomorrow.   
Hi Dolly - another week for us - not sure how I will cope - see update below had right morning!!
Jen - can't help with your specifics - being an IUI girl but   for you and sending   
Hi Misty - hoping it is good news - not really sure about your follies - our clinic would only go ahead with 2 of more than 14mm - if there were more they wouldn't have gone ahead - are you thinking you had more than you should have? 
Gadget how are you doing? 

Sorry for those I have missed - can't remember any more details at the moment, sending      to you all. 

Well I started the day OK reasonably OK, went to Morrisons and did some work with a coffee before shopping - all good! Apart from what felt like a pressure headache - head felt really foggy and made me feel a bit disoriented - then while doing my shopping kept welling up ready to  , have no idea why or where it came from then realised I might be late for my nurses appointment for my pregnyl jab and had to race home - for some reason I had thought it was an hour later, felt seriously emotional, had to go to her with red eyes! Then she was just too nice and   there as well - she was kind - sometimes anyone being nice can set you off can't it - or is that just me?   So now feel drained and wondering what it was all about - head is a little better but still feel a bit dizzy. Still some slight crampy type feelings and slightly achey tops of legs but nothing else. Last night I thought my boobs looked more veiny but I think it was wishful thinking. I really do not think it has worked and just not sure how I will cope with a 5th BFN - don't feel I can at the moment - it is too hard. Sorry for moan but I know you will understand. 
Blood test tomorrow with same nurse for progesterone level. 

Tiny xxx


----------



## dollydaydream (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi Tiny

Oh my god you sound like my twin.  I was exactly like that yesterday all upset and today slightly achy and achy tops of legs, doing my head in.  I have also had my boobs out at work and asked my friend whether my veins are looking bluer, she said oh my god yeah.  

How funny is that,  cant wait can you.

XXX C xxx


----------



## Hopeful J (May 7, 2008)

Hi Ladies 

A quick check in to wish you all well    

  to Saze and Babydreams (i know i'm late but i've been ill so no pc use    ) Maybe next time for us ladies xxx   

Our nhs have said we dont get another go so we're exploring other oprtions at the mo, but wont be giving up!   

Good luck to all on their 2ww and a million   for those that need them xxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi Dolly
thank you - I want to know but only if it is a BFP - not knowing is better than and BFN - I think   and least then you still have hope saying that I am already going mad.  Feel a bit better now but still not at all positive. Can't believe you are showing your boobs  
Hi Hopeful - sorry to hear your news and good luck for next time. 

Tiny xx


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

em hun x   dont lose hope be strong ,i know im a fine one to talk ! your in my   hun
dolly how are you ?? hows life with knowing we got 7 days left 
vikxx


----------



## ceepee (Apr 4, 2005)

Hi everyone, I just came back to see how all of you are doing...
cuddy - I tested early both 2 times with IVF, got a BFN but tested positive on the right day. I know it's hard but test again tomorrow?? 
Iwannabigbelly - sounds good?! I'v blown you some bubbles for luck
J-Mo - everyone is different but I also have sore boobs the 1st week and not the second... hang in there!!! super good luck
Good luck to everyone waiting to test and MASSIVE      to those with bfn 
xxx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks Ceepee thats given me some strength to carry on for another week at least! 

Jen x


----------



## Crazychick (Jun 26, 2007)

Sorry just breezing in today. In fact making more of an effort on this ICSI not to spend too much time around the computer as it can drive you insane. I did nothing for the first 3 days on my first ICSI this time i have been walking around and getting the blood circulating in the hope that this may work this time. 

I have been checking back on my diary i wrote in January on FF and comparing symptoms. I would be so happy to have no symptoms as last time i had veiny boobs and incredibly sore with stomach cramps and it was a BFN that cyclogest can really be nasty sometimes  

A few miggles in the stomach and by my diary the boobs should start hurting on saturday  

3DPT and going   but having more fun this time.

Loads of love to you all esp if you have had a BFN   as i can remember the heartache like yesterday but you do get back on that horse and if you are a planner like me we are ready for round 3 if necessary. Bringing out the big guns and going to The ARGC

congrats if you have had a BFP but try as much as you can to stick to OTD ( i would rather live in the land of PUPO rather than test if i can get away with it  )

CCx


----------



## dollydaydream (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi everyone

As you know i am on my 2ww and got seven days left till test, if this cycle fails we have a second icsi go through nhs.  But me being a planner like crazy chick said i was just wondering where to go if that was to fail aswell.  Obviously we will have to pay, have heard a lot of reports about Care in Manchester.  Would nt know where to start.

I dont want to tempt fate but have got to stay realistic.

Clare XX


----------



## lisalondon (Apr 8, 2008)

FLower power - so sorry to hear your news


----------



## flowerpower (Dec 8, 2006)

thanks ladies for all your  . 

Think Im still in shock. Havent even cried yet I think its all waiting to sink in. We'll get follow up appt in 4-5 weeks which seems ages away. We're down for NHS IVF cycle which possibly might come  through by New Year. 
Now waiting for AF now (am holding out the faintest glimmer of hope that it'll be a late BFP........)

Sending  squidgy  to all that need 'em. 
em - still have everything crossed for you
lisa thanks hun xx

fXXXX


----------



## needabreak (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi, 

Hope you don't mind me butting in.  I also test on 5th June. 1st ICSI cycle.
My thoughts and best wishes go out to you all. 
I have been getting my week prior to my period symptons (sore breasts, dull ache above pubic bone), but no bleeding yet. 
I have been so tired since I started treatment and am easily sleeping 12 hours a day.
Having lots of nightmares!
Anyway, just wanted to say hello and best of luck to everyone.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi NAB- welcome and good luck for testing next week


----------



## dollydaydream (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi everyone

em hi how you doing today, any thing to report  

Morning to nab - chill and good luck for testing next week i am right with ya.  

Big Love to Lisa London and Flower Power  

Good luck to all 2 week waiters and todays testers. XXX       

I Just thought i needed to write this morning for some support, feel bit down today, woke up with sore throat/very dry cough and now started sneezing great. XXXX


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

DD- there seems to be a lot of us who have had sneezing, sore throats etc whilst going through tx recently doesn't there.


----------



## iwannabigbelly (Nov 22, 2007)

morning all

well OTD is here

and i dont know what to make of it

the hospital test-there is something there but only if u hold it up to the light
tesco test-very faint pink line
clearblue digital-not pregnant

so either its hcg left in body from losing them or a really late implanter

the good news is that bleeding has stopped, 

so gonna phone clinic and see what they say

maybe they might do a blood beta test? doubt it but worth asking

so i have mixed emotions at mo, i am neither upset or happy

will update when i hear fom clinic

love to all

em x


----------



## Newday (Apr 27, 2005)

Dolly I woke yesterday with sore throat day 8!

Nothing else to report though. I am convinced this is a BFN

dawn


----------



## cuddy (May 22, 2008)

Morning everyone

My OTD today and a  , no surprise there, feeling fine and looking forward to my next FET.

Iwannabigbelly , I am so sorry, this must be agonising for you, I hope and pray that you hang on your  , thinking of you

and to my fellow testers...      

Christine xx


----------



## dollydaydream (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi everyone me again 

Forgot to ask - did anyone read that article in the daily mirror, yesterday about that couple who had ivf and left babies at hospital cause they were girls and wanted boys.  

How sick can you get, i am fuming!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

Just to let you know I got a    

Good Luck to everybody else   

Sharry xx


----------



## Littlefish (May 16, 2008)

Hi,

Just wanted to post that I tested today (day 17post ET) and got BFN . Supposed to do it tom but sure 17 days with frosties would show by now so taking it as definite BFN!
Good luck to all out there still trying,  I feel as if I have gone through lots of 2ww by reading everyones posts everyday. I really hope for the best for all of you. We have to keep brave and try and try again and hope the dream comes true.  

Lots of love and best wishes to you all
Littlefish


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Littlefish - so sorry for you     
Sharry - sending you   , so sorry it wasn't good news. 
Christine - I know you were expecting it but it is still hard   , sorry. 
Em - still hoping that BFP stays for you - let us know when you have more news - so difficult to know what could be happening. 

Will post a bit more later, off to do some retail therapy. Just had day 21 blood test so think a cake might be in order!

    for those of us still to test.    
Tiny xx


----------



## cuddy (May 22, 2008)

Littlefish and Sharry..I am so sorry, it is really hard  

There was six of us testing today, lets hope we get good news soon 

Christine x


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Littlefish, Sharry and Christine. Im so sorry. Its so unfair xxx


----------



## iwannabigbelly (Nov 22, 2007)

hi all

clinic said re test in 5 days 

nurse said embyo would only just now be impanting and it is still too early for some 

they wont give me a beta blood test and neither will GP 

so i am in limbo land till a defo answer

i am still gonna stalk you untill my result

i may or may not post untill result who knows 

so thankyou from the bottom of my heart for all your help and support

good luck to those still on trestment and 2ww, well done to those with a defo bfp and hugs to those who have had bfn. i am in none of those categorys!!!

love to you all 

em x (i will get that big belly at some point!!)


----------



## dollydaydream (Apr 18, 2008)

I am so glad yu keep posting.

You are my inspiration to keep going in my 2ww this week without testing hun.  

Keep posting we all need ya XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX     

Clare xxxx


----------



## iwannabigbelly (Nov 22, 2007)

promise me everyone that u wont test early-dont put your self through what i did to my self

the heart break is awfull

em x


----------



## Kirsty (Kan1) (May 15, 2008)

Littlefish, Sharry and Christine - i am really sorry it did not happen this time - everything crossed for next.  
Em - I just cant imagine how you feel.  When we all were talking a few weeks ago, most people seemed to suggest that the First Response tests were good.  I am sure there cant be any any of the trigger HCG left in your body now so do one more test and if you get a positive you should relax and then wait until 5 days time and do it again.  The clinic must think you have nerves of steel to make it stretch out another 5 days.  Is there not a test that you can ask to have done by the pharmacist - I am sure I heard about something that was a bit more reliable than the normal pee sticks although I think your doctor should do a test for you.  Have you asked them if they would do it privately - it might cost you £50 but I suspect you have paid more than that on wee sticks already.  I had a test done at Hammersmith (not pregnancy but part of the screening before they wouldl et me start the IVF) and it cost £75.  Have you got a counselling service at your clinic - they may be able to let you know where you could go - they must get this from loads of women on the 2WW.

Good Luck I have everything crossed

Kirsty


----------



## Littlefish (May 16, 2008)

Hello All,

Tiny and Clare lots of luck to you both. 
Christine and Sharry - my heart is right there with you and I know just how you are feeling.  
Thank you Jmo and Kirsty for your support and kinds message.  
Em - I have been following your story and I do so hope that its still going well.  

We WILL ALL get there!!!     
Remember NO TESTING EARLY to those who are tempted! 

I will wait now until I hear back from the hospital - they haven't rang to tell me to stop taking medication yet!! NHS   

Luv Littlefish


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Em - what a nightmare for you - generally the clinics are quite good but saying oh just wait a bit longer how   - you would think there is something they can do especially if today is OTD     are with you - you seem to be bearing up so well  , hoping that BFP is still there when you are able to next test - rest up. Thinking of you

Hi to everyone else - well done a bit of retail therapy - avoided buying jewellery - which is my "thing" but did buy some very nice casual tops!!!

Pretty symptomless so far today, odd cramping feeling but less than there has been, boobs are sore - but they were last time - probably pregnyl. 

I have been bitten on my tummy and it is really really itchy and looks now like a rectangle!!  Would like to put something on it but not sure what would be safe if......    Any thoughts - want to take itching away but also the redness that it now has - also worried as actually on tummy!

Lots of love and     to everyone
Tiny xxx


----------



## Hopeful J (May 7, 2008)

Hi ladies, 

I must agree with BigBelly and LittleFish (i know my 2ww is over and it was my 1st time just thought it might help sayin what i know), testing early is NOT the way forward!!! i tested early and got BFP'S right up to and on my OTD, it was only a blood test a few days after that confirmed they had attached and miscarried all within a week  would have been much easier if i'd held off and waited til the last minute to test as you never really beleive the tests you do before your OTD anyway and even then you still wont beleive it til the doc confirms it! 


Hang in there girls        to all, it does get easier x


----------



## nat4353 (Nov 20, 2007)

hi girls

can i join you, my OTD is this Monday, and it is now getting so very very hard. I'm feeling quite negative then at times slightly positive.

Apart from feeling tired and un motivated - which is not like me at all  i feel quite normal.

I'm hoping the weekend will fly by and on Monday get results from blood test, have decided that we are going to go to china town for a nice meal before results.

this is my 1st ivf at CFL newcastle Ive had 2 top grade embies put back day 2 transfer.

good luck to everyone and lots of


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi nat

I know what you mean about finding it hard to stay positive. One min I am and the next it seems incredulous that I could be pregnant! 

Hope you enjoy your Chinese. I wish you loads of luck for Monday

Jen x


----------



## nat4353 (Nov 20, 2007)

thanks jen

thats if i dont go mad by then hehe

glad to know people are feeling the same, wishing you lots of luck too

nat xxxx


----------



## josie B (Feb 29, 2008)

Hello

Hope it's ok to join in. I had my first D IUI in Denmark last friday, and due to test next Friday ( 6th June). Feel quite negative as have been having period pains for the last 4 days - way before I should, so am dreading AF - -think she might be an angry one this time!!! DH has been very supportive  - must be strange being for him not being involved ( travellled to Denmark alone as it was so costly on last minute flights). 

Without sound too negative...how long do folk tend to wait before next trying (I've been on puregon/ ovitrelle)?

Sending lots of good luck vibes to all those on 2WW

Josie xxx


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

afternoon girls
 to all you out there that got a bfn today     keep   for next cycle xxx
me im feeling like a weight has been lifted off me today woke up very energetic an happy lol dont ask aint got a clue lol 
vikxx


----------



## gadget (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi all

Littlefish, Sharry, Flowerpower and Cuddy so sorry girls       
Tiny21 Hope you're feeling better today, I too cried more than ususal and have had sore (.)(.) all the way through 2ww   
Hi to everyone else, hope you're all well today.  Today is my OTD but I'm testing tomorrow as my DH and i are off together, think he deserves to see the line(s) pop up after all the cr*p I've given him over the past 6 weeks    So my last day of PUPO  
Lots of             
and            to you all.
G x x


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

gadget good luck hunny


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi everyone
Really have to get ready to go as DP due home any minute and will be in big trouble if I am not ready!!   We are off to see family for the weekend which will hopefully be nice and help keep my mind off things. 
Gadget - can't believe you managed to hold off - well done to you, don't think I could have, will keep everything crossed for tomorrow    

Hi to everyone else - Em - hope you managed to find some way of getting some more information before the timing the clinic suggested. 
Haven't got time to mention everyone SORRY!! Sending you all       and        to those testing soon. 
thanks all - it is a really supportive thread, I will probably log on tomorrow after all of this  
Lots of   
Tiny xxxx


----------



## flowerpower (Dec 8, 2006)

Hi gals

Christine, Littlefish and Sharry -  sending big hugs to you all. I’m so sorry.    

Em -  please stalk freely, this must be so hard for you not knowing one way or other.    

Dolly daydream hang in there!   

Gadget Sending loads of luck to you for tomorrow's testing     

Has anyone ever got a BFN on test day and then got a BFP a few days later? I know that’s sounds like I’m hanging onto false hope, just wondered.  I do really believe the test stick but until AF arrives….? 

Do feel quite upbeat considering (which has surprised me) and feel hopeful that DH and I will get that BFP. I think it’s because they found few more things to go on. 

Sending loads of PMA and all and babydust to those in 2WW still    

love f xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Christine, Flowerpower, Sharry and Littlefish* ~ really so sorry to see your news.....many hugs and much love    

*Em* ~ keeping everything crossed it works out for you  

*Dolly D* ~ sorry hun, I didn't meant to leave you out.....actually I missed loads of people out  Just couldn't keep up. I heard about that story too although I think it has also been reported that it's not true.

*Hi Jen, Needabreak, Nat and JosieTeabag* (love the name ) ~ welcome to the thread and lots of luck to you all    

*Tiny* ~ just want to send you some (((hugs)))

*Hi Misty* ~ i think it depends lot on how quickly the hcg leaves the body which is why people say to avoid testing early to avoid false positives although I not sure it's possible to say how often they happen. Hope you are doing ok 

*Dawn* ~ how are you feeling now hun? Not too fluey i hope 

*Hi Hopeful* ~ hope you are doing ok. Sorry you don't get another go on the NHS, it sucks hey! Take care 

*Gadget* ~ much luck for tomorrow  

Any news from *Ellie and Lully* 

I'll start a new thread tomorrow as it's a new month so save your posts before you post them 

Hope everyone else is ok.....sending much love and luck,

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## EllieJ (Jan 6, 2006)

Christine, Flowerpower, Sharry and Littlefish, I'm so very very sorry to see your news...I  know that feeling of disappointment so well... sending you healing hugs...x    

Em, you must be at your wits' end, I'm hoping like mad that it all goes your way...x

Well a quick update from me - after 10 years ttc (2 laps and dyes, a D&C, 12 months Clomid, 3 IUIs, 1 x IVF and 2 x ICSI) we've actually done it... we have a BFP! I'm totally in shock...

I just wanted to say a huge thank you to all of you for supporting me over the last couple of weeks... and the biggest dose of good luck to those still to test.. keep the faith...xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Congratulations Ellie.....really lovely news for you hun.

Enjoy 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## lully (Jul 24, 2007)

Lizzy, it's a BFN for me.

Best wishes to all and I hope all your dreams come true.

   

Love
Lou


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Lou so sorry honey   

whippet x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Oh Lou ~ i'm ever so sorry hun.

Be really kind to yourself 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## lisag1995 (May 10, 2008)

Hi everyone hope theres been alot of  !! has anyone spoken to iwannabigbelly? she was testing today and she hasnt been on? i hope ur alright hun!!! 
Good luck for tomorrow gadget hope its a possitive for u hun! all my fingers and legs are crossed for u!![/col
Christine, Flowerpower, Sharry and Littlefish, sorry about ur news i hope to see you on here again!! dont give up 
Congratulations Ellie.....!!  well done hun.

Well just wanted to quickly pop on and say hi!!and  to every1                          < lucky dance for everyone on there 2ww.x.x.x

All my love to everyone and sorry if i missed any1 out!

Lisa.x.x.x.x


----------



## Lib40 (Mar 1, 2008)

can i join the 2WW.  Had ET on 26 May and have my test on 10th June.  Can i expect any symptoms at the moment?


----------



## anged (May 24, 2005)

Hi Lib40

I had my ET 26/5 too - doing a HPT on 9/6 instead of attending clinic 7/6 for blood test as we live a bit away.  

As for symptoms - mine have mainly been AF type pains, and larger (.)(.) - that aren't painful, maybes just a little bit tender.  Found reading through the other threads really helpful, but have also got quite upset for the ladies who received -ve tests.  It brought it home that the chance of me getting a BFP is quite slim but I am trying to be optimistic!!!  Hope you are too!!

Ange xx


----------



## dollydaydream (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi everyone

Welcome to Lib40 - i didnt get any symptoms in my first week of 2ww.  

Hope we got some bfp today. XXX

I have had a bit of brown mixed with white discharge today, hoping its implantation.  What do you think XXX

Dying to test. XX


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

dollly try not to test yet hun cos if its a bfn your gonna put a downer on everything b4 you 2ww is up!! 
hold out girl xx
vikxx


----------



## merls74 (Apr 16, 2007)

Hi
hope it's ok for me to join you.  I had ET today and have to wait until 14th June to test!!  Not sure how I'll manage but guess I'll need to.
Lots of   and  
Michelle xx


----------



## dollydaydream (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi michelle

Welcome to fertility friends

You have come to the right place for support in your 2ww.

I live not far from you near Tarporley.

I have got five days left of 2ww and have got slight brown goo today, am on knicker watch all day.  ha ha

XXXXX C


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hello All,

Like Michelle (my fellow June bug   ) I have just had egg transfer today (Day 3) and am now waiting for my test on June 11th. Its been a journey and believe me in January I never thought I could ever be back here on this board. I had my first ICSI last year and after a BFP I was literally on top of the world over X-mas then the bottom fell out of my world when I both miscarried and my Step Dad suddenly died of a heart-attack in the same weekend.

I wrote the poem below in the depths of despair. I never thought at that time I could get back here but here I am filled with fear and hope and hope I am one step closer to my baby.

Diane x

'Dear Mummy'

Dear Mummy I know you are sad today, 
I have heard you crying so many times,
I see your heart is breaking,
You have shut out the world, turned off the lights,
I know the pain you feel inside is unbearable,
Screaming at Daddy, pushing him away will not help.

God told me today, mummy is crying for my tiny baby brother,
He told me that you felt life was no longer worth living,
That you feel you can't go on, all energy gone,  
I saw you lying in bed, unable to talk, 
The Angels told me you were the saddest you have ever been,
That you just want to sleep and never wake up.

But Mummy, I am waiting here, waiting for my turn,
I need you Mummy, I need you to be strong,
God told me that I can come to you, but first Mummy needs to get better,
What about me Mummy? Won't you smile for me?
Tomorrow is a new day, will you spend some time thinking of me,
I too long to be in your arms, to be held for the first time.

Dear Mummy, promise me you will try,
I have heard what God and the Angels had to say,
I know you are sad, I know you will miss the other baby,
But please give me a chance, 
Let tomorrow be my day, the day Mummy thought of me,
I love you Mummy.


----------



## needabreak (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi to Michelle and Diane!

Dolly, I feel for you.  Hang in there. Do not test! Be strong.    . Feeling a little twitchy myself. 

Sorry to everyone who got BFNs, so pleased for the BFPs.

Michelle, you are brave to go again.  Sometimes it is the best healing.


----------



## gadget (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi All

Well I did my test this morning and DH  messed up as he doesn't seem to be able to follow instructions on a piece of paper, (but hey that's men for you, they don't do instructions  ) anyway just to be sure, to be sure (the Irish in me) I did a second one, this time I followed the instructions and both tests were correct.

I got a      OMG, can't believe it!!!!!!!!

Tiny21 hope you're having a great weekend with DH       
Flowerpower, yes I've heard that some have had a BFN and then a BFP a couple of days later      
EllieJ well done   on your      
Lilly so sorry hun    Look after yourself and DH       
Lisag1995 how are you, thanks for the luck, it worked      
Lib40,   and welcome, good luck for the 2ww      
Anged stay positive hun, sending you +ve vibes               
Dolly Daydream hang on in there hun, probably implantation        
Michelle99   and wecome to the thread, everyone is great on here, good luck for your 2ww         
Diane72 lovely touching poem, here's hoping this is your lucky year hun sending you lots of PMA          
Needabreak how you doing girl, when is your OTD         
LizzyB didn't want to wait til tomorrow to post on a new thread, had to tell you all about my   today 
Sorry if I've missed anyone.
G x x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home this way...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=142247.0


----------

